#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Недобросовестный ученый Алекс Берзин.

## Georgiy

> Я не стал бы прислушиваться к мнению Берзина ни по какой теме, исключая узкоспециальные (переводы богословской литературы). Добросовестный ученый никогда не будет вести себя так, как Берзин.
> Еще замечу, что сколько бы смайликов вы не ставили, форум является местом публичного общения.


В этом посте Вантус по-прежнему не отвечает на мой конкретный вопрос, а продолжает поливать грязью Берзина. За это на данный момент его поблагодарили Alex (20.02.2013),Eugeny (20.02.2013),Глеб Шутов (20.02.2013),Женя Евмененко (20.02.2013),Нико (20.02.2013),Топпер (20.02.2013). Надо думать, что все эти форумляне в отличие от меня хорошо знакомы с работами Берзина и могут навскидку привести несколько статей или книг, где он проявляет свою научную недобросовестность.

Вопрос о вьетнамском буддизме я задал Глебу Шутову, сравнивая его ответ с тем, что написал Берзин, а также со своими впечатлениями, склоняюсь скорее к оценке Шутова, чем Берзина, правда, у него не ясен период времени, к которому относится оценка.

Если мне не изменяет память, то Вантус как-то писал, что он к.ф.-м.н., доцент. Доцент не в буддологии, я думаю. Обвинение ученого в научной недобросовестности – это очень сильное утверждение и по-моему оно  сделано скорее от скверности характера, чем от cобственной научной добросовестности. Если это не так, то к.ф.-м.н. и доценту Вантусу стоит дать пару ссылок на обзорные статьи по работам Берзина, в которых его утверждение было бы текстуально обосновано.

Или написать такую статью самому и опубликовать ее, например, на БФ, разумеется, бесплатно.  :Smilie:

----------

Fyodor (23.02.2013), Lungrig (24.02.2013), Odvulpa (25.02.2013), Ассаджи (02.01.2014), Максим& (08.05.2016), Ритл (22.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, я согласна с топикстартером.

А почему не надо прислушиваться к мнению более старшего товарища по дхарме, у которого были отличные тибетские учителя, и который так много трудился для распространения Дхармы? Он так устроен и не настаивает на своем мнении, как на последней инстанции.

Другое дело, к мнению любых людей надо подходить критически. И составлять свое собственное на основе разных источников.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2013), Аурум (22.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Тяжелый день?


Нет, Жень не тяжелый. Такие обвинения в адрес известного буддолога надо обосновывать. Из вашего вопроса делаю предположение, что это вам не по плечу.

----------


## Жека

> Нет, Жень не тяжелый. Такие обвинения в адрес известного буддолога надо обосновывать. Из вашего вопроса делаю предположение, что это вам не по плечу.


Да какой он буддолог... Он отстаивает интересы одного конкретного направления в буддизме. Ученый должен быть объективен, а он совсем не объективен. Примеры - отрицание исторических фактов разрушения мусульманами буддийских святынь в Индии, которые приняты всеми историками. Ну и много других. Приписывание Будде тантрических учений, другой пример.

----------

Bob (22.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (22.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (23.02.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Приписывание Будде тантрических учений, другой пример.


А можно по-подробней?

----------


## Georgiy

> Примеры - отрицание исторических фактов разрушения мусульманами буддийских святынь в Индии, которые приняты всеми историками.


Ссылку на работу Берзина дайте, пожалуйста.




> Ну и много других. Приписывание Будде тантрических учений, другой пример.


Ссылку на работу Берзина дайте, пожалуйста.

----------

Ритл (22.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Приписывание Будде тантрических учений, другой пример.



 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Lungrig (24.02.2013), Германн (22.02.2013), Дондог (27.07.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Да какой он буддолог... Он отстаивает интересы одного конкретного направления в буддизме. Ученый должен быть объективен, а он совсем не объективен.


Любителей общих оценок и замечаний, в первую очередь виновника этой темы, к.ф.-м.н., доцента Вантуса, убедительно прошу не делать их здесь без обосновывающих ссылок на работы Берзина или на публикации о нем!

----------

Алекс Вайсман (22.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В этом посте Вантус по-прежнему не отвечает на мой конкретный вопрос, а продолжает поливать грязью Берзина. За это на данный момент его поблагодарили Alex (20.02.2013),Eugeny (20.02.2013),Глеб Шутов (20.02.2013),Женя Евмененко (20.02.2013),Нико (20.02.2013),Топпер (20.02.2013). Надо думать, что все эти форумляне в отличие от меня хорошо знакомы с работами Берзина и могут навскидку привести несколько статей или книг, где он проявляет свою научную недобросовестность.
> 
> Вопрос о вьетнамском буддизме я задал Глебу Шутову, сравнивая его ответ с тем, что написал Берзин, а также со своими впечатлениями, склоняюсь скорее к оценке Шутова, чем Берзина, правда, у него не ясен период времени, к которому относится оценка.
> 
> Если мне не изменяет память, то Вантус как-то писал, что он к.ф.-м.н., доцент. Доцент не в буддологии, я думаю. Обвинение ученого в научной недобросовестности – это очень сильное утверждение и по-моему оно  сделано скорее от скверности характера, чем от cобственной научной добросовестности. Если это не так, то к.ф.-м.н. и доценту Вантусу стоит дать пару ссылок на обзорные статьи по работам Берзина, в которых его утверждение было бы текстуально обосновано.
> 
> Или написать такую статью самому и опубликовать ее, например, на БФ, разумеется, бесплатно.


Повторюсь, Берзин или несведущ в вопросах положения буддизма в ЮВА, или сведущ, но сознательно лжет, что не красит его ни как ученого, ни как буддиста. 
Его утверждения о якобы гонениях на буддизм в СРВ не соответствуют действительному положению буддизма в данной стране, где буддизму оказывалась поддержка еще со времен Хо Ши Мина и оказывается поддержка до сих пор. 
Конечно могут поднять вопрос  о том, что во Вьетнаме сейчас якобы создан показушный "государственный буддизм" и противопоставлять его эмигрантскому буддизму, однако это вновь будет идиологемой времен "холодной войны", мало американцам Сонгми, хотят еще и весь вьетнамский народ в дурном свете выставить...
Наиболее известный представитель вьетнамского буддизма за рубежом- Тхить Ньят Хань, ныне живущий во Франции, свободно посещал Хошимин-сити, а книги Тхить Ньят Ханя на вьетнамском языке продаются в храмовой лавке рядышком с книгами по истории вьетнамского буддизма и книгами Далай Ламы тоже на вьетнамском языке.

Возникает вопрос- если Берзин соврамши о положении буддизма в СРВ, то можно ли верить его оценке положения дел в ТАР?

----------

Alex (22.02.2013), Tong Po (22.02.2013), Жека (22.02.2013), Ондрий (22.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

В статье Википедии Александр Берзин читаем




> Один из основателей Бюро переводов при Библиотеке тибетских трудов и архивов,
> 
> С 1983 года Берзин путешествовал по миру, преподавая различные аспекты буддийской практики и философии, а также тибето-монгольскую историю и теорию астрологии и медицины в Дхарма-центрах и университетах более чем 70 стран. 
> 
> В 1998 году Берзин вернулся на Запад, где были более благоприятные условия для писательской деятельности. Иногда путешествуя, он преподает в различных Дхарма-центрах, но основную часть времени посвящает подготовке своих неопубликованных материалов для «Библиотеки Берзина». В настоящее время живет в Германии, в Берлине.


на буддолога не очень похож... если я ошибаюсь, пусть знающие люди меня поправят, но для буддолога не типично выступать в Дхарма-центрах... в форуме участвовал покойный Е.А.Торчинов, это, наверное, скорее исключение из правила, чем типичная ситуация "пересечения" буддологов и буддистов на територии буддистов...

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Возникает вопрос- если Берзин соврамши о положении буддизма в СРВ, то можно ли верить его оценке положения дел в ТАР?


Не знаю, надо брать по странам и сравнивать, а это тяжело. Как ученый Берзин высказывается не только по современному положению буддизма в различных странах, но и по истории буддизма, о чем написала Евмененко, а также по догматике, т.к. читает лекции по тибетскому буддизму. Интересно, это все темы, по которым он активно высказывается как ученый?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Не знаю, надо брать по странам и сравнивать, а это тяжело. Как ученый Берзин высказывается не только по современному положению буддизма в различных странах, но и по истории буддизма, о чем написала Евмененко, а также по догматике, т.к. читает лекции по тибетскому буддизму. Интересно, это все темы, по которым он активно высказывается как ученый?


Также не могу согласиться с оценкой д-ром Берзиным так называемого "диспута в Самье" http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._dzogchen.html в этом отношении мне больше импонирует точка зрения Е. А. Торчинова, да и насчет факта самого диспута есть большие сомнения :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (22.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

Надо заметить, что Берзин выражает, конечно же, не научную точку зрения - а точку зрения:
1. Тибетского буддизма
2. Школы Гелуг
3. ЕСДЛ
В этом качестве он и пытается сгладить конфликтные моменты (в частности - в отношениях буддизма и мусульманства), чем озабочен и ЕСДЛ.
В этом же качестве Берзин постулирует и проповедь тантр Буддой Шакьямуни.

Второй пункт - вообще странно обсуждать. В самих текстах тантр зачастую написано, что они переданы Бхагаваном.
А в ПК также описано многое, не вполне согласующееся с научной картиной мира. И кто прав?))

----------

Liza Lyolina (25.02.2013), Lungrig (24.02.2013), Odvulpa (25.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2013), Tong Po (22.02.2013), Бхусуку (02.01.2014), Джигме (26.02.2013), Дондог (27.07.2016), Иван Денисов (22.02.2013), Сергей Хос (23.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Что-то знатоки работ Берзина расходятся в оценках. Евмененко считает, что Берзин отрицает исторические факты разрушения мусульманами буддийских святынь в Индии, которые приняты всеми историками. Legba, что он пытается сгладить конфликтные моменты в отношениях буддизма и ислама. 

Искажением исторических фактов конфликты не сглаживаются.

Что-то не вяжется у знатоков.  :Smilie: 

Не говоря уже о том, что один знаток, Вантус, считает Берзина ученым, а другой, Legba, нет.

----------


## Alex

Ну так а Легба же русским по белому написал:




> Берзин выражает, конечно же, *не научную* точку зрения

----------

Карма Палджор (22.02.2013), Кузьмич (24.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

А ну да, как же я не догадался, Вантус глупость ляпнул, назвал Берзина ученым, а вы, Алекс, его за это поблагодарили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Извините, я не кормлю троллей.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Евмененко считает, что Берзин отрицает исторические факты разрушения мусульманами буддийских святынь в Индии, которые приняты всеми историками.
> Искажением исторических фактов конфликты не сглаживаются.


Евмененко может считать что угодно. Давайте почитаем Берзина. Ну, как бэ я не вижу "отрицания фактов разрушения":




> Единственное отступление Сасанидов от религиозной терпимости произошло во второй половине III века, когда на религиозную политику государства оказывал влияние верховный зороастрийский жрец Картир. Он *распорядился разрушить несколько буддийских монастырей в Афганистане*, поскольку смесь буддизма с зороастризмом казалась ему ересью.





> В 515 году царь белых гуннов Михиракула, находившийся под влиянием небуддийских фракций своего двора, завидовавших влиянию буддийских министров и чиновников, запретил буддизм. О*н разрушил монастыри и убил много монахов в северо-западной Индии, Гандхаре и особенно в Кашмире. В меньшей степени гонениям подверглась контролируемая им часть Нагарахары.*


Или речь об этом:




> Аббасидская армия разрушила в Валабхе буддийские монастыри и джайнийские храмы. Однако, как и в случае с захватами Омейядами Синда, создавалось впечатление, что они разрушили только центры, подозреваемые в укрывательстве противников их правления. Даже во время правления халифа аль-Махди Аббасиды не трогали буддийские монастыри в остальной части их империи, *предпочитая использовать их в качестве источников дохода.*


  :Big Grin: 

Ну так сложно исключить такой расклад. 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._buddhism.html




> Не говоря уже о том, что один знаток, Вантус, считает Берзина ученым, а другой, Legba, нет.


Так, давайте разберемся. По регалиям Берзин - несомненно ученый:



> Александр Берзин родился в 1944 году в городе Патерсоне, штат Нью-Джерси, получил в 1965 году степень бакалавра на кафедре ориенталистики Рутгерского университета в сотрудничестве с Принстонским университетом, в 1967 году – степень магистра, а в 1972 году – степень доктора на кафедре Дальневосточных языков (китайский) и санскрита и кафедре Индологии Гарвардского университета.


Вопросы есть?))
При этом:



> С 1983 года Берзин путешествовал по миру, *преподавая различные аспекты буддийской практики и философии*, а также тибето-монгольскую историю и теорию астрологии и медицины в Дхарма-центрах и университетах более чем 70 стран.


Вот это - занятие *не* ученого, а все-таки религиозного деятеля))

А вообще, Georgiy, я Вас не понимаю.
Если интересно - почитайте Берзина сами. Или западло?

----------

Georgiy (22.02.2013), Odvulpa (25.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (22.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.02.2013), лесник (25.02.2013), Сергей Хос (23.02.2013), Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Приписывание Будде тантрических учений, другой пример.


Почему бы и нет? Тантризм, если понимать под ним учение типа божество+мандала+йога+текст, впервые обнаруживается в буддизме: 5 век, индийские монахи в Китае. Здесь уже были ссылки на перевод статьи Чжоу Иляна А.Г. Фесюна и развёрнутые цитаты. Индуистский тантризм исторически вторичен.

----------


## Германн

Джайны - точно такие же многобожники, как буддисты. Но они сохранились в Индии. Вывод: причина упадка буддизма не связана с военным фактором.

----------


## Tong Po

> Почему бы и нет? Тантризм, если понимать под ним учение типа божество+мандала+йога+текст, впервые обнаруживается в буддизме: 5 век, индийские монахи в Китае. Здесь уже были ссылки на перевод статьи Чжоу Иляна А.Г. Фесюна и развёрнутые цитаты. Индуистский тантризм исторически вторичен.



Во-во. Именно такое примитивное понимание тантризма некоторыми поклонниками пустоты пустоты и даёт повод отдельным тхеравадинам для странных заявлений.

----------


## Tong Po

> Джайны - точно такие же многобожники, как буддисты. Но они сохранились в Индии. Вывод: причина упадка буддизма не связана с военным фактором.



Я бы, наверное, сказал "не столько с военным фактором".

----------

Alex (23.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (22.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Во-во. Именно такое примитивное понимание тантризма некоторыми поклонниками пустоты пустоты и даёт повод отдельным тхеравадинам для странных заявлений.


В другой тантризм (без божества+мандалы) можно и Тхераваду включить. Йога есть, тексты есть.

----------


## Tong Po

> В другой тантризм (без божества+мандалы) можно и Тхераваду включить. Йога есть, тексты есть.


Не можно. Но Вам, разумеется, можно всё. Я даже спорить не буду.

----------


## Германн

> И что?


В другой тантризм (без божества+мандалы) можно и Тхераваду включить. Йога есть, тексты есть.
Соответственно, почему бы не приписать создание тантризма Будде? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post555910

----------


## Tong Po

> В другой тантризм (без божества+мандалы) можно и Тхераваду включить. Йога есть, тексты есть.
> Соответственно, почему бы не приписать создание тантризма Будде? http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post555910


Собственно потому, что можно, но не так как это делаете Вы. Продемонстрирую: 

Некто: Будда Шакьямуни не учил тантре.
Германн: учил.
Некто: обоснуйте.
Германн: Тантризм, если понимать под ним учение типа божество+мандала+йога+текст, впервые обнаруживается в буддизме: 5 век, индийские монахи в Китае. Здесь уже были ссылки на перевод статьи Чжоу Иляна А.Г. Фесюна и развёрнутые цитаты. Индуистский тантризм исторически вторичен.
Некто: 1. Шакьямуни не был в Китае никогда.
           2. Шакьямуни обрёл паринирвану за ТЫСЯЧУ лет до событий, описанных в статье Чжоу Иляна.

----------


## Германн

Тантризм, если понимать под ним учение типа божество+мандала+йога+текст, впервые обнаруживается в буддизме: 5 век, индийские монахи в Китае. Почему бы и не приписать создание тантризма Будде, основателю буддизма? Запись Тантр отделяет от записи Сутр максимум 500 лет.




> Некто: 1. Шакьямуни не был в Китае никогда.


Есть основания предположить, что тексты Тантр были записаны в Индии задолго до появления этих индийских монахов в Китае 5-го века. Нельзя исключить, что Тантры были записаны одновременно с Сутрами - хотя прямых данных за это и нет.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21179

----------


## Tong Po

> Тантризм, если понимать под ним учение типа божество+мандала+йога+текст, впервые обнаруживается в буддизме: 5 век, индийские монахи в Китае. Почему бы и не приписать создание тантризма Будде, основателю буддизма? Запись Тантр отделяет от записи Сутр максимум 500 лет.
> 
> 
> Есть основания предположить, что тексты Тантр были записаны в Индии задолго до появления этих индийских монахов в Китае 5-го века. Нельзя исключить, что Тантры были записаны одновременно с Сутрами - хотя прямых данных за это и нет.
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21179


А если под тантризмом понимать не только это? А?

Ответ гипотетического тхеравадина: а зачем приписывать? Очевидной логической связи ведь нет. Можно приписать ведь в таком случае ( аргумент Германна - "почему бы...") кому угодно, хоть Цинь Ши-хуанди, хоть Сюань Цзану, хоть Иешуа-га Ноцри.

Однако нельзя исключить, что и не были. С равной вероятностью.

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.02.2013), Топпер- (23.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А если под тантризмом понимать не только это? А?


Что конкретно Вы понимаете под тантризмом, Tong Po?




> Ответ гипотетического тхеравадина: а зачем приписывать? Очевидной логической связи ведь нет. Можно приписать ведь в таком случае ( аргумент Германна - "почему бы...") кому угодно, хоть Цинь Ши-хуанди, хоть Сюань Цзану, хоть Иешуа-га Ноцри.


Если это научная гипотеза, в её пользу свидетельствует фундаментальное значение, которое тантризм придаёт пустоте: это метод созерцания пустотности.
Шуньявада - доктрина буддийского происхождения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Что конкретно Вы понимаете под тантризмом, Tong Po?


Пустоту не пустоты. А если серьёзно, то на тему того, что тантризм - это не только божество+мандала+йога+текст Вам множество раз писали уже, более того, приводили примеры ТАНТР, где некоторых атрибутов нету вовсе.

----------


## Германн

> Пустоту не пустоты. А если серьёзно, то на тему того, что тантризм - это не только божество+мандала+йога+текст Вам множество раз писали уже, более того, приводили примеры ТАНТР, где некоторых атрибутов нету вовсе.


Дайте своё определение тантризма. И покажите, почему такой тантризм нельзя приписать Будде Шакьямуни.
(Уже множество раз отвечал, что другие версии тантризма *не специфичны*, и позволяют записать в тантризм широкий спектр самых разных учений. Например, Тхераваду. Божество+мандала+йога+текст - эталон бесспорного тантризма, историко-культурный маркер данного религиозного феномена.)

----------


## Georgiy

> Извините, я не кормлю троллей.


А жаль, что вы увидели в моем сообщении только троллинг.




> Так, давайте разберемся. По регалиям Берзин - несомненно ученый:
> 
> Вопросы есть?))
> При этом:
> 
> Вот это - занятие *не* ученого, а все-таки религиозного деятеля))


Не однозначен...




> А вообще, Georgiy, я Вас не понимаю.
> Если интересно - почитайте Берзина сами. Или западло?


Legba, а что тут непонятного? Сколько Берзин написал - много, все подряд читать не буду. Вы же видите, что в результате обсуждения выявляются острые моменты в его трудах и конкретные ссылки.

----------

Германн (22.02.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Дайте своё определение тантризма. И покажите, почему такой тантризм нельзя приписать Будде Шакьямуни.
> (Уже множество раз отвечал, что другие версии тантризма *не специфичны*, и позволяют записать в тантризм широкий спектр самых разных учений. Например, Тхераваду. Божество+мандала+йога+текст - эталон бесспорного тантризма, историко-культурный маркер данного религиозного феномена.)


Германн, мне по-барабану то, что лично Вы чего-то там куда можете или не можете записать. И мне абсолютно неинтересны Ваши утверждения о специфичности/неспецифичности отдельных разновидностей тантризма, так как Вы в данном вопросе не являетесь авторитетом. Никаким. 
Кроме того, 

*Я НИГДЕ И НИКОГДА НЕ УТВЕРЖДАЛ, ЧТО ТАНТРИЗМ НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ БУДДИЗМОМ*. 
Так с какого перепугу я должен показывать, что некий тантризм (какой именно вообще не уточняется) не может быть приписан Будде Шакьямуни или не Шакьямуни?! И вообще с какого перепугу я должен что-либо Будде приписывать?!

----------

Кайто Накамура (22.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

А где определение тантризма? О чём вообще речь?
У меня есть определение тантризма (эталон данного религиозного феномена), и я ответил Жене - что есть основания приписывать тантризм Будде.
Если это научная гипотеза, в её пользу есть аргументы.

----------


## Tong Po

> А где определение тантризма? О чём вообще речь?
> У меня есть определение тантризма (эталон данного религиозного феномена), и я ответил Жене - что есть основания приписывать тантризм Будде.
> Если это научная гипотеза, в её пользу есть аргументы.


Да у того же цитируемого Вами в соседней теме Торчинова поищите. Или не судьба?

Основание Ваши - ничтожны. Почему - я внятно показал выше.

----------


## Германн

Не вижу ни определения тантризма, ни аргументов.
Есть основания приписывать тантризм Будде Шакьямуни, основателю буддизма. Гипотеза как гипотеза. В её пользу свидетельствует фундаментальное значение, которое тантризм придаёт пустоте - и обнаружение тантризма в буддизме, как минимум, в 5-м веке (до образования индуистского тантризма).
Для тантризма специфично божество+мандала+йога+текст.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не вижу ни определения тантризма, ни аргументов.
> Есть научные основания приписывать тантризм Будде Шакьямуни, основателю буддизма. Гипотеза как гипотеза.


Я в курсе, что Вы не видите. Вы меня этим вовсе не удивляете.

Кстати, а аргументов чего именно Вы не видите?

----------


## Германн

С научной т.зр., есть все основания утверждать, что тантризм развился в буддизме из махаянской шуньявады. Но как гипотеза, может быть представлено и создание его основателем данной религии (это не исключено, и вероятность есть). Для верующих это не проблема. Учил ли Будда Шакьямуни тантре 2500 лет назад, или позже - проявляя мандалу Самбхогакаи - дела не меняет.

----------


## Georgiy

Германн, Tong Po, а где Берзин приписывает тантры Будде Шакьямуни, проясните, пожалуйста, если не сложно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Германн, Tong Po, а где Берзин приписывает тантры Будде Шакьямуни, проясните, пожалуйста, если не сложно.


Понятия не имею. Я ж не с этим спорил, а с абсолютно бессмысленной аргументацией Германна.

----------


## Georgiy

Жаль, что не знаете.

Предполагаю, что Берзин "приписывает" тантрические учения Будде не в человеческом измерении. Интересно было бы почитать, как именно Берзин это делает.

----------


## Нико

> Предполагаю, что Берзин "приписывает" тантрические учения Будде не в человеческом измерении. Интересно было бы почитать, как именно Берзин это делает.


Конечно, тантрические учения Будда давал не в человеческой форме, а в облике божества. Остальное читайте на сайте Берзина. )

----------

Pema Sonam (23.02.2013), Tong Po (23.02.2013), Vega (23.02.2013), Германн (23.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Tong Po, а где Берзин приписывает тантры Будде Шакьямуни, проясните, пожалуйста, если не сложно.


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ni_buddha.html
"В источниках ануттарайога-тантры Будда одновременно проявился как Шакьямуни, дающий учение «Сутр о далеко ведущем распознавании» (The Prajnaparamita Sutras, Сутры о совершенной мудрости), и как Ваджрадхара, дающий учение тантры. Это указывает на то, что практика тантры целиком основывается на учении школы мадхьямаки о пустоте."
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post556067

----------

Georgiy (23.02.2013), Vega (23.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Конечно, тантрические учения Будда давал не в человеческой форме, а в облике божества. Остальное читайте на сайте Берзина. )


Нико, скажите, пожалуйста, почему вы считаете Берзина недобросовестным ученым? Именно это утверждал Вантус в посте, с которого я начал тему и за который Вы его поблагодарили.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, скажите, пожалуйста, почему вы считаете Берзина недобросовестным ученым? Именно это утверждал Вантус в посте, с которого я начал тему и за который Вы его поблагодарили


.

Ничего не могу утверждать наверняка, но, как переводчик.... Мне трудно работать с текстами Берзина и Турмана. Я зачастую не понимаю их стилистику, да и ошибок много нахожу. Это чисто субъективное мнение.

----------

Georgiy (24.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Еще по поводу якобы притесняемого по мнению г-на Берзина буддизма в СРВ. 
Фоторепортаж о визите Тулку Другпа Ринпоче во Вьетнам http://www.drukpa.org/index.php/Acti...sit-to-vietnam

----------

Вантус (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Мда, слабовата группа поддержки у понтов Вантуса. Конструктивен только Шутов, Топпер отсиживается в благодарностях, Алексу выгодно считать мой пост троллингом, Нико ничего не может сказать наверняка, Евмененко не релевантна (как я и предсказывал обоснование ей не по плечу, не женское это дело  :Smilie:  ). Eugeniy не поввился.

----------


## Нико

> Нико ничего не может сказать наверняка


Простите, что именно Вам нужно? Если опровержение Берзина как великого учёного, на это необходимо потратить довольно много времени. Мне как-то не очень хочется и можется читать весь его сайт. Мне было достаточно прочтения его переводов Далай-ламы, чтобы убедиться в огромном количестве "берзинизмов".

----------

Вантус (25.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Хотелось бы выразить благодарность администрации БФ за возможность публично обсуждать такие вопросы. В одной из буддийских групп http://vk.com/club26370 тамошняя администрация не только не допустила открытого обсуждения качества научной работы Берзина, но и пригрозила мне баном за дальнейшие попытки обсуждать этот вопрос.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> .да и ошибок много нахожу. Это чисто субъективное мнение.


Например?

----------


## Нико

Интересно. Берзин наряду с ОН считается недоступной для обсуждения персоной в российском инете?

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Liza Lyolina (25.02.2013), Вантус (25.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.02.2013), Тао (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Например?


Например, не люблю его перевод слова "Прибежище" как safe direction. Это некорректно. Других моментов тоже много, Хос, наверное, лучше помнит, поскольку переводил. Non-affirmative annihilation (или nullification)  -- это у него, кажется, "объект отрицания". И т.д.

----------


## Dron

> Например, не люблю его перевод слова "Прибежище" как safe direction. Это некорректно.


Это, типа, авторское видение, о чем он всегда предупреждает, и косячность его или бескосячность надо разбирать предметно.



> Других моментов тоже много, Хос, наверное, лучше помнит, поскольку переводил. Non-affirmative annihilation -


Ни разу не встречал такого сочетания на его сайте. Исправил он, видать, свою ошибку.

----------


## Нико

> Ни разу не встречал такого сочетания на его сайте. Исправил он, видать, свою ошибку.


Они все свои ошибки со временем пытаются исправить. А мы отстаём от жизни. )

----------


## Нико

> Ни разу не встречал такого сочетания на его сайте.


Не, там какое-то nullification было. У меня был экстаз от этого слова. Погугли на его сайте.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Интересно. Берзин наряду с ОН считается недоступной для обсуждения персоной в российском инете?


получается, что так, вопрос мой удалили   :Smilie:  http://vk.com/topic-26370_27683364

----------


## Dron

> Не, там какое-то nullification было. У меня был экстаз от этого слова. Погугли на его сайте.


Хе, у переводчиков, не носителей языка, постоянно случаются экстазы от чего попало.

----------


## Нико

> Хе, у переводчиков, не носителей языка, постоянно случаются экстазы от чего попало.


Ну давай тогда будем переводить это на русский как "неаффирмативная нуллификация". Многие впадут в экстаз?

----------


## Нико

получается, что так, вопрос мой удалили   :Smilie:  http://vk.com/topic-26370_27683364

В России есть тайный клуб берзинистов, получается????

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну давай тогда будем переводить это на русский как "неаффирмативная нуллификация". Многие впадут в экстаз?


Многие, главное- не выпадать из контекста.

----------


## Нико

> Многие, главное- не выпадать из контекста.


Для тебя эта фраза что именно означает?

----------


## Dron

> Для тебя эта фраза что именно означает?


Косячность или бескосячность термина, которую надо рассматривать предметно, не упуская из виду контекст, а ты что подумала?

----------


## Нико

> Косячность или бескосячность термина, которую надо рассматривать предметно, не упуская из виду контекст, а ты что подумала?


А я подумала грешным делом, что ты мне расскажешь, что это у Берзина за зверь такой, не упуская из виду контекст. )

----------


## Dron

> А я подумала грешным делом, что ты мне расскажешь, что это у Берзина за зверь такой, не упуская из виду контекст. )


Не встречал, сорри.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> получается, что так, вопрос мой удалили   http://vk.com/topic-26370_27683364
> 
> В России есть тайный клуб берзинистов, получается????


Скорее, большое количество желающих переложить бремя рефлексии на плечи переводчиков, Учителей и т.д. Если человеку самому лень анализировать информацию, он выбирает для себя непогрешимый и авторитетный источник, на основании, например, такого критерия, что д-р Берзин одно время был переводчиком Далай Ламы, а потом "по умолчанию" считает все исходящее из этого источника  истиной. 
Конечно же, данный подход,имхо, методологически близок авраамитским учениям и методологически чужд буддизму, вспомним, например, что говорил Будда Шакьямуни каламам в "Калама-сутте".

----------

Кузьмич (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не встречал, сорри.


Значит, пустотой не владеешь?  :Mad:  Я уж не говорю про пп. )

----------

Dron (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее, большое количество желающих переложить бремя рефлексии на плечи переводчиков, Учителей и т.д. Если человеку самому лень анализировать информацию, он выбирает для себя непогрешимый и авторитетный источник, на основании, например, такого критерия, что д-р Берзин одно время был переводчиком Далай Ламы, а потом "по умолчанию" считает все исходящее из этого источника  истиной. 
> Конечно же, данный подход,имхо, методологически близок авраамитским учениям и методологически чужд буддизму, вспомним, например, что говорил Будда Шакьямуни каламам в "Калама-сутте".


у Далай-ламы много переводчиков было. В основном -- очень хорошие. Но, когда они потом пытаются создать собственный язык и школы последователей.... Вот об  этом надо задуматься.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.02.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Простите, что именно Вам нужно?


Обоснованности оценок.




> Если опровержение Берзина как великого учёного, на это необходимо потратить довольно много времени.


Никто, по-моему, не утверждал, что он великий ученый. Более того из анализа статьи в Вики, который быстренько провел Legba, довольно ясно видно, что если по регалиям он ученый, т.е. PhD по языкам (как я понял), то по роду деятельности он скорее религиозный деятель. Мне как-то всегда казалось, что если чел обвиняет ученого в недобросовестности, то это _автоматически_ означает, что ему не составляет большого труда вспомнить пару-тройку примеров этой недобросовестности. Причем с конкретными ссылками.

Более детальный анализ, более серьезную обоснованность такого обвинения я бы ожидал от Вантуса, как от к.ф.-м.н. и доцента. 




> Мне было достаточно прочтения его переводов Далай-ламы, чтобы убедиться в огромном количестве "берзинизмов".


Интересно, что Вантус, которого Вы поддержали, поблагодарили не имеет претензий к Берзину по этому поводу.




> исключая узкоспециальные (переводы богословской литературы).

----------

Кузьмич (24.02.2013), Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Интересно, что Вантус, которого Вы поддержали, не имеет претензий к Берзину по этому поводу.


Да я не поддержала никакого Вантуса. У меня с этими "великими буддологами современности" свои личные разборки бывают, только когда их книги переводить приходится. Сейчас мой "личный враг" -- профессор Роберт Турман. Как правильно сказал Дмитрий Петров, в соседней ветке, переводчикам приходится изощряться, чтобы изложить бессмыслицу на хорошем родном языке.

----------


## Dron

> Да я не поддержала никакого Вантуса. У меня с этими "великими буддологами современности" свои личные разборки бывают, только когда их книги переводить приходится. Сейчас мой "личный враг" -- профессор Роберт Турман. Как правильно сказал Дмитрий Петров, в соседней ветке, переводчикам приходится изощряться, чтобы изложить бессмыслицу на хорошем родном языке.


Ну уж, бессмыслицу.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Dron;556455]Ну уж, бессмыслицу.

Бывает и такое. )

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Нико;556460]


> Ну уж, бессмыслицу.
> 
> Бывает и такое. )


Ну, хоть с дочкой у него получилось, и то радость.

----------

Bob (24.02.2013), Legba (25.02.2013), Германн (24.02.2013), Кузьмич (24.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, хоть с дочкой у него получилось, и то радость.


У кого именно получилось?

----------


## Dron

> У кого именно получилось?


У Турмана.

----------


## Нико

> У Турмана.


Ах, да, и то радость. Только не моя. (

----------


## Dron

> Ах, да, и то радость. Только не моя. (


Нико, негатив в буддизме запрещен.

----------


## Нико

Нико, негатив в буддизме запрещен.

Т.е. "МИР ПОЛОН МАЛЕНЬКИХ НИРВАН"?

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Нико, негатив в буддизме запрещен.
> 
> Т.е. "МИР ПОЛОН МАЛЕНЬКИХ НИРВАН"?


Типа, да, заполонен таковыми полчищами. Пожары и грабеж универсамов прилагаются.

----------

Нико (24.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну давай тогда будем переводить это на русский как "неаффирмативная нуллификация". Многие впадут в экстаз?


Я уже! Спасибо!

----------

Нико (24.02.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вообще то корни всей этой бредятины уходят в наше коммунистическое прошлое. И там же воспитано и положено за основу как данность и новейшими "учеными". Список можно смело расширять.

----------


## Georgiy

> Да я не поддержала никакого Вантуса.


Нико, я начал эту тему с сообщения Вантуса, за которое в том числе и Вы его поблагодарили. Я правильно Вас понимаю, что Вы уже сожалеете об этой поддержке Вантусу?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я начал эту тему с сообщения Вантуса, за которое в том числе и Вы его поблагодарили. Я правильно Вас понимаю, что Вы уже сожалеете об этой поддержке Вантусу?


А Вы мне дайте ссылку, а то я иной раз забываю, кого и за что я благодарю. (

----------


## Нико

> мне было объявлено "второе тибетское предупреждение" со стороны администрации группы


Что это за группа? Дайте ссылки в личку, я подключу свои тибетские спецслужбы. )

----------


## Вантус

> Нико, я начал эту тему с сообщения Вантуса, за которое в том числе и Вы его поблагодарили. Я правильно Вас понимаю, что Вы уже сожалеете об этой поддержке Вантусу?


Вы хотите со мной поговорить? Не боитесь, что ваш идол будет выставлен врунишкой на побегушках?

----------

Фил (05.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

В качестве эпиграфа - слова самого маэстро Берзина:



> Будущее тибетского буддизма – не в руках иностранцев, а в руках молодого поколения тибетцев. Переведена очень небольшая часть традиционных текстов, и очень немногие иностранцы обладают свободным временем, чтобы целиком посвятить себя изучению тибетского языка и традиционному обучению Дхарме на тибетском. Поэтому в обозримом будущем иностранцы не будут способны держать и передавать линии преемственности и посвящения или давать полноценные учения и практики. Это будут делать молодые тибетцы. Поэтому главный акцент всегда должен оставаться на обучении молодых монахов в монастырях.


Фактически, вся его речь посвящена тому, что лишь правительство в изгнании суть единственный источник истины. А сам Берзин - всего лишь пиарщик этого правительства.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Берзин жжет:



> Хотя буддийские учителя могут заявлять, что метод прасангики, когда ислам используют для иллюстрации духовной опасности, – это искусное средство, можно также возразить, что он лишён такта, особенно в наши дни.


До какой степени двоемыслия надо дойти, чтоб написать такое?

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Eugeny (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Какой образчик гнусной, лживой политкорректности (там же):



> В начале Аббасидского халифата, в особенности во время второй половины восьмого века и в начале девятого, фанатичные террористические группы атаковали ортодоксальных исламских суннитских правителей в Багдаде, Самарканде и повсюду, стараясь сбросить эту династию. Эти террористы следовали религии, которую они называли исламом, но которая в действительности была культом, скрестившим чистые учения Корана с многими иными доктринами, включая доктрины манихейства, другой религии этого времени. Тот факт, что литература Калачакры запечатлела список пророков этих варваров как включающих не только Адама, Моисея, Иисуса, Мухаммеда и будущего мессию Манди, но также и Мани, основателя манихейства, позволяет предположить, что в действительности «варвары» были какими-то из этих террористических групп. После своего поражения многие из них мигрировали на территорию современного Северного Афганистана, где столкнулись с полирелигиозным обществом буддистов, индуистов, зороастрийцев и мусульман.


Общеизвестно, что именно сунниты-салафиты, ратующие за чистый ислам без всяких нововведений - самые жестокие фанатики-террористы, именно их мы знаем под прозвищем "ваххабиты". Какая гнусная ложь - отрицать, что именно _ортодоксальные мусульмане_, начиная с Мухаммеда, вели войну на истребление против всех неверных и лишь "народам Книги" была дарована возможность прозябать под исламским управлением.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Аньезка (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Двоедушный Берзин стыдливо замалчивает тот факт, кто именно сжег Наланду и т.п. Я довольно подробно писал об этом (и это были не какие-то "фанатики-манихеи", а самые что ни есть ортодоксальные исламисты).

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Аньезка (26.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не, там какое-то nullification было. У меня был экстаз от этого слова. Погугли на его сайте.


Надо переводить "опустошение" )))




> Например, не люблю его перевод слова "Прибежище" как safe direction. Это некорректно.


Вообще-то по смыслу недалеко от истины. Хоть и звучит диковато.

----------

Нико (25.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Очень рекомендую трактаты Берзина про сексуальные отношения и про межрелигиозный диалог. В его версии отрицается истина и подменяется разным постмодернизмом - про существование множественных взаимоисключающих истин. Это отвратительно.

----------


## Georgiy

> А Вы мне дайте ссылку, а то я иной раз забываю, кого и за что я благодарю. (


В процитированном Вами сообщении содержится (непрямая) ссылка - надо было просто пройтив первое сообщение темы и освежить ... память.

----------


## Georgiy

> Вы хотите со мной поговорить? Не боитесь, что ваш идол будет выставлен врунишкой на побегушках?


Берзин если и идол, то не мой. До этой темы я знал, что это известный человек международного уровня (как выяснилось со своими лекциями по Дхарме он объехал полмира) и читал пару его статей. В первом сообщении темы я написал, что не знаток его работ. 

Если бы вы были порядочнее и добросовестнее, то вам бы и в голову не пришло написать, что Берзин мой идол. 

В той теме, откуда я взял ваш ответ, вы не отвечали на мой вопрос, который я задавал, кстати, не вам, а, как бы общаясь со мной, поливали грязью Берзина. Я решил не отвечать вам там и открыл новую тему для того, чтобы подчеркнуть, что мне нужны обоснованные оценки. О чем и написал в самом первом сообщении темы и повторил это в одном из ответов Нико прямым текстом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Будущее тибетского буддизма – не в руках иностранцев, а в руках молодого поколения тибетцев. Переведена очень небольшая часть традиционных текстов, и очень немногие иностранцы обладают свободным временем, чтобы целиком посвятить себя изучению тибетского языка и традиционному обучению Дхарме на тибетском. Поэтому в обозримом будущем иностранцы не будут способны держать и передавать линии преемственности и посвящения или давать полноценные учения и практики. Это будут делать молодые тибетцы. Поэтому главный акцент всегда должен оставаться на обучении молодых монахов в монастырях.


Вантус, а что вам конкретно не нравится в этих словах? Че-то слабенький аргумент. Вы считаете, что держатели Учения должны полностью забыть про тибетский и начать передачу текстов на других языках?  Вы считаете, что иностранцы многие способны овладеть тибетским философским языком, как родным и достаточно реализованы в собственных качествах? Или что тибетский вообще не нужен? 

Конечно, акцент на молодых тибетцах. Они не зря там поблизости у монастырей и рождаются некоторые. В Дрепунге Гоманге до сих пор ведется передача именно на тибетском, а кто может лучше знать тибетский язык, как человек с детства выросший в монашестве с этим языком, как родным? Вы мне покажите современного иностранца, который может бесприпятственно являться держателем Учения и обладать всеми необходимыми философскими знаниями и признаками реализации, чтобы являться таковым. Все иностранные монахи в монастыре сдают экзамены именно на тибетском, ведут диспуты на нем.

Я все удивляюсь - а что столько яду выливать на доктора Берзина? Вы же не претендуете, что он непогрешимый Будда во плоти? И не хотите сказать, что ВСЕ, что он написал - надо либо принять как истину в последней инстанции или выбросить в мусорную корзину? Если Вы сам можете лучше - валяйте. Мне как-то больше помнится, что он мой ваджрный брат или по крайней мере - родственник.....

Я уже понимаю, что своим высказыванием вызову на себя поток грязи, но мне как-то все равно. наверно, так устроен мой ум, что вижу в людях в первую очередь положительное. Мне и статьи Берзина про сексуальное поведение совершенно приемлемы по бОльшей части и о межрелигиозном диалоге. Иногда их можно даже дать почитать молодежи... :Smilie: Я чем-то я согласна, с чем-то нет, но может же этот человек иметь свое собственное мнение? :Smilie:  И вообще, может я ничего не понимаю в Дхарме, но уж в профессии переводчицы хоть немного разбираюсь. И это чертов труд - переводить Дхарму с других языков. Уж переводить находится мало народу, а вот великолепных критиков - пруд пруди.

Я привыкла критически, насколько мне позволяет мой ущербный умишко, относится ко всему, что читаю, и к Вашим постам, Вантус, в том числе.  Это было так важно - трогать Берзина и катить на него бочку?

Единственное, в чем Вам сочувствую - это в отсутствии покоя и умиротворенности.

----------

Odvulpa (25.02.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (25.02.2013), Сергей Хос (25.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, а что вам конкретно не нравится в этих словах? Че-то слабенький аргумент. Вы считаете, что держатели Учения должны полностью забыть про тибетский и начать передачу текстов на других языках?


Так и представляю Наропу или Падмасамбхаву, говорящих: все эти тибетцы - просто неграмотные чурки, им в обозримом будущем не светит держать и передавать линии преемственности и посвящения или давать полноценные учения и практики, поэтому перевезу-ка я к ним, унтерменшам, 100500 своих арийских братьев, сватьев и просто корифанов.



> Я все удивляюсь - а что столько яду выливать на доктора Берзина? Вы же не претендуете, что он непогрешимый Будда во плоти? И не хотите сказать, что ВСЕ, что он написал - надо либо принять как истину в последней инстанции или выбросить в мусорную корзину? Если Вы сам можете лучше - валяйте. Мне как-то больше помнится, что он мой ваджрный брат или по крайней мере - родственник.....


Я-то высказал свое мнение и забыл. Откуда ж я знал, что причиню вам такую ужасную попоболь? На мой взгляд, человек сознательно искажает положения собственной религии и путает историю в стиле Фоменко, хоть и не столь явно.



> Я чем-то я согласна, с чем-то нет, но может же этот человек иметь свое собственное мнение?


Т.е. Берзин может, а я или Г.Шутов - не можем?



> И вообще, может я ничего не понимаю в Дхарме, но уж в профессии переводчицы хоть немного разбираюсь. И это чертов труд - переводить Дхарму с других языков. Уж переводить находится мало народу, а вот великолепных критиков - пруд пруди.


Сперва добейся?

----------

Вова Л. (25.02.2013), Фил (05.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Еще пример демагогии от гуру Берзина:




> Вопрос: Как буддизм относится к тому, что существуют другие религии?
> 
> Ответ: Поскольку не все обладают одинаковыми предрасположенностями и интересами, Будда учил разных людей разным методам. Приводя этот пример, Его Святейшество Далай-лама сказал, что замечательно, что в мире существует так много разных религий. Точно так же как не всем придется по вкусу одно и то же блюдо, одна единственная религия, или один набор верований, не удовлетворит нужды каждого. Поэтому очень полезно то, что существует множество религий, из которых можно выбирать. Он это приветствует и радуется этому.


Сперва демагог говорит, что Будда учил разным методам (забывая сказать, что все эти методы - буддийские). Потом плавно переходит к упоминанию авторитета и утверждению, что хорошо, что есть много религий. У жертвы создается впечатление, что все эти религии - не противоречат тем самым многим методам Будды и авторитеты тибетского буддизма как бы подтверждают это. Так можно, формально не сказав лжи, вводить в заблуждение. На деле ложное воззрение - пожалуй, самое тяжкое из десяти неблагих деяний (Цонкапа):



> (10) Ложное воззрение
> 
> Объект - существующее.
> 
> Помысел тройственный:
> (1) Представление - сознание, что отрицание [существующего] истинно.
> (2) Клеша - какая-нибудь из трех.
> (3) Намерение - желание отрицать.
> 
> ...





> (10) Совершенно ложное воззрение
> 
> - это омраченность разума, отрицающего прошлую и будущую жизни, закон кармы и подобное или верящего, что первопричиной существ является Бог, Природа и подобное. Эти десять клеш описаны согласно "Антологии Абхидхармы", "Уровням йогической практики" и "Объяснению пяти совокупностей".


Таким образом, все религии, кроме буддизма и разной экзотики типа современного Бон, относятся к категории "ложное воззрение"

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Денис Евгеньев (25.02.2013), Дубинин (25.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вообще эта проблема не нова, такие вот подтасовки, перевирания и даже отсебятина начинается, когда дело касается истории. И раньше допустим это вранье официально проводилось в силу политических интересов, а сейчас пользуются этими источниками информации. Ну и еще и конечно собственный гон...

----------


## Нико

> В качестве эпиграфа - слова самого маэстро Берзина:
> 
> Фактически, вся его речь посвящена тому, что лишь правительство в изгнании суть единственный источник истины. А сам Берзин - всего лишь пиарщик этого правительства.


Нет, просто он говорит так, как будто он Лобсанг Сангье -- нынешний премьер-министр ЦТА. А ведь он не занимает подобной должности.

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Крымский

> Общеизвестно, что именно сунниты-салафиты, ратующие за чистый ислам без всяких нововведений - самые жестокие фанатики-террористы, именно их мы знаем под прозвищем "ваххабиты". Какая гнусная ложь - отрицать, что именно _ортодоксальные мусульмане_, начиная с Мухаммеда, вели войну на истребление против всех неверных и лишь "народам Книги" была дарована возможность прозябать под исламским управлением.


Салафизм это консервативная реформация. Ваххаб это 18-й век, а современные террористы из 60-х годов 20-го века, 
в первой половине 20-го века их еще не было.

Если Берзин писал о низаритах, то он ошибся в датировке - это 11-й век, но, возможно, он писал об исмаилитах вообще.

----------

лесник (26.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

Похоже, о карматах.

----------

Крымский (25.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

В том, что касается трактовки истории ислама, у меня к Берзину претензия достаточно простая: он делает из реальной истории какие-то политкорректные сюси-пуси мимими, сводящиеся к тому, что "все религии (включая ислам) хорошие". 

На самом деле никакого единого ислама нету уже более тысячи лет, и "вектор" там может быть самый разный (учитывая редкостную бестолковость и непонятность Корана - в нем можно найти вообще всё, что угодно - и отсутствие какой-либо централизованной структуры). Если не закрывать глаза на исторические факты и на то, что любая авраамическая религия входит в "группу риска", и смотреть на ислам в исторической перспективе, тот же самый "межрелигиозный диалог" будет куда как более продуктивным. Собственно [Германну не читать!!!], шайво-мусульманская тантрическая конвергенция вполне себе имела (и имеет место быть) - я лично видел тантрические тексты на урду, пестрящие мусульманской терминологией.

PS: А салафию, действительно, в топку.

PPS: Кто не в курсе - я тут на форуме главная эль-Каида, исламофил и сами еще какой-нибудь бред придумайте.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Ho Shim (26.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013), Сергей Хос (25.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Крымский

> В том, что касается трактовки истории ислама, у меня к Берзину претензия достаточно простая: он делает из реальной истории какие-то политкорректные сюси-пуси мимими, сводящиеся к тому, что "все религии (включая ислам) хорошие".


У меня претензий нет - в приведенной цитате, вроде, вполне верно все написано  :Smilie: 

Про "мимими" есть хороший фрагмент у Торчинова в "Введение в буддологию: Доктринальные тексты Махаяны (литература сутр)", мне кажется:



> Хинаяна провозглашала: «Все, чему учил Будда, есть истина». Махаяна значительно изменила эту формулировку, и она приобрела вид: «Все, что истинно, и учил Будда» (то есть не только слова Будды истинны, но и всякие истинные слова есть слова Будды).

----------

Alex (25.02.2013), Ритл (25.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> У меня претензий нет - в приведенной цитате, вроде, вполне верно все написано 
> 
> Про "мимими" есть хороший фрагмент у Торчинова в "Введение в буддологию: Доктринальные тексты Махаяны (литература сутр)", мне кажется:


Применительно к некоторым современным буддистам эта фраза звучала бы так


> 1.Все, что исходит от администрации Далай Ламы  и их сторонников- истина.
> 2. Если фактические данные расходятся с мнением сторонников Далай Ламы и самого Далай Ламы- см. п.1


В данном случае реалии жизни в СРВ расходятся с тем, что пишет о Вьетнаме д-р Берзин. Получается, как в той песне Высоцкого, где дом по такой-то улице "стал общественной уборной". Возможно, Берзин обладает сиддхи, позволяющими ему не замечать, что во Вьетнаме государство строит храмы и статуи, люди массово посещают храмы, в книжных лавках при храмах продаются переведенные на вьетнамский язык книги Далай Ламы, а Гъялванг Другпа посещает Вьетнам, как и живущий во Франции Тхить Ньят Хань, чьи книги тоже я самолично видел и покупал в упомянутых книжных лавках.
Отчего-то мое указание на недостоверность сведений Берзина многими было воспринято как личная обида и "покушение на святыни"  :Smilie: 
Разве "снежному льву" нужна свита из "бумажных тигров", перевирающих факты?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Крымский

> Применительно к некоторым современным буддистам эта фраза звучала бы так ...


Нет смысла упрекать льва в том, что он ест ягнят, мне кажется.




> Отчего-то мое указание на недостоверность сведений Берзина многими было воспринято как личная обида и "покушение на святыни" 
> Разве "снежному льву" нужна свита из "бумажных тигров", перевирающих факты?


Ученый может и должен(!) ошибаться. Иначе, он не ученый и не занимается научной деятельностью (по Карлу Попперу)  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Нет смысла упрекать льва в том, что он ест ягнят, мне кажется.
> 
> 
> 
> Ученый может и должен(!) ошибаться. Иначе, он не ученый и не занимается научной деятельностью (по Карлу Попперу)


Да, но согласитесь, что довольно странно, что одни и те же лица выступают за "свободу слова в ТАР" и при этом душат эту свободу слова на подначаленной им виртуальной территории?
Если Берзин, выступая как ученый, делает ошибку, то почему на эти ошибки запрещают указывать по религиозным мотивам?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и при этом душат эту свободу слова на подначаленной им виртуальной территории?


а что за виртуальная территория?

----------


## Нико

Я, наверное, в оффтоп сейчас пойду. Просто впечатлило. Сегодня в 15-й день первого лунного месяца по тибетскому календарю, Его Святейшество давал учение в главном храме Дхарамсалы. Потом мы пошли завтракать и случайно познакомились с двумя индусами из Дели, которым посчастливилось получить личную аудиенцию у Далай-ламы, она длилась пару минут. Оба были в полном восторге, женщина плакала. Они не буддисты.

----------

Karadur (02.01.2014), Аньезка (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> а что за виртуальная территория?


Это не БФ, а одна из групп ВКонтакте.

----------


## Крымский

> Если Берзин, выступая как ученый, делает ошибку, то почему на эти ошибки запрещают указывать по религиозным мотивам?


Вот это отличный вопрос, мне кажется!
Видимо, его выступления не рассматривают, как выступления ученого, те люди, кто запрещает?

----------


## Нико

> Вот это отличный вопрос, мне кажется!
> Видимо, его выступления не рассматривают, как выступления ученого, те люди, кто запрещает?


Всё это немножко бредовато. Берзин, как и Турман и другие переводчики и буддологи -- не ламы. Их можно критиковать, имхо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не БФ, а одна из групп ВКонтакте.


там Берзин участвует? или Далай-лама?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всё это немножко бредовато. Берзин, как и Турман и другие переводчики и буддологи -- не ламы. Их можно критиковать, имхо.


а лам низзя?

----------

Liza Lyolina (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а лам низзя?


Про лам сразу же стирают обычно (

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про лам сразу же стирают обычно (


Да нет, если не просто ругать, а аргументированно, то не стирают )))

----------


## Нико

> Да нет, если не просто ругать, а аргументированно, то не стирают )))


Аргументы и факты про лам -- дело опасное. )

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Аргументы и факты про лам -- дело опасное. )


зато интересное

----------

Алекс Вайсман (25.02.2013), Нико (25.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

Еще раз хотелось бы заметить...
Деятельность Берзина - это НЕ деятельность ученого.
Он не исламист, изучающий кто что разрушил. А выразитель позиции вполне определенной части тибетских буддистов.
Позиция Далай Ламы в отношении других религий, кстати, мне очень понятна.
Правительство Тибета - в изгнании, в стране, где преобладают индуисты и мусульмане.
Периодически, кстати, устраивающие приличные погромы.
Кто-то серьезно считает, что в подобной ситуации стоит часто и публично распространяться относительно ложных взглядов?))
Посмотрите тогда на добрую индуистискую девочку:

----------

Alex (25.02.2013), Eugeny (26.02.2013), Ho Shim (26.02.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так и представляю Наропу или Падмасамбхаву, говорящих: все эти тибетцы - просто неграмотные чурки, им в обозримом будущем не светит держать и передавать линии преемственности и посвящения или давать полноценные учения и практики, поэтому перевезу-ка я к ним, унтерменшам, 100500 своих арийских братьев, сватьев и просто корифанов.


А зачем передергивать? Между прочим, из таких молодых тибетцев выросли такие личности, как Ело Ринпоче, Геше Дугда, геше Джамьянг Кхенце, уж не буду там перечислять всех драгоценных учителей современности. А из современных западных людей кто вырос на уровень Ело Ринпоче? Огласите весь список, пожалуйста.



> Я-то высказал свое мнение и забыл. Откуда ж я знал, что причиню вам такую ужасную попоболь? На мой взгляд, человек сознательно искажает положения собственной религии и путает историю в стиле Фоменко, хоть и не столь явно.


А какая может быть попоболь, когда мне лично никогда не приходило в голову считать его своим учителем? Я выборочно получаю от него те сведенья, которые мне нужны и отражаю в них свой ум. А Вы считаете, что всему миру надо сказать, что их религии - дерьмо, и все они - козлы? И это будет способствовать благу всех существ и миру во всем мире?

Ну и чо, у гуру Берзина много отсебятины. Старается человек в меру своего разумения - делает деньги на Дхарме, что ль, или купается в роскоши? И он, вроде, себя гурой не позиционирует - ну, ездит с лекциями - вские лунги-ванги не передает, учеников не заводит.....или Вы мне предоставите обратные доказательства? :Smilie: 

А кто тут из нас может похвастаться неотсебтиной?

И уж, конечно, надо всегда ребром по бездорожью и разгильдяйству.... :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> там Берзин участвует? или Далай-лама?


В списке администраторов указанные товарищи не замечены, но вот один из админов группы http://vk.com/club26370 мало что удалил мой вопрос насчет отношения к Берзину, но и предупредил, что обсуждение Берзина и его деятельности повлечет для меня бан.
Увы,  более подробной аргументации, почему нельзя публично указывать на ошибки Берзина,  я не получил.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В списке администраторов указанные товарищи не замечены, но вот один из админов группы http://vk.com/club26370 мало что удалил мой вопрос насчет отношения к Берзину, но и предупредил, что обсуждение Берзина и его деятельности повлечет для меня бан.
> Увы,  более подробной аргументации, почему нельзя публично указывать на ошибки Берзина,  я не получил.


Я никак не определяю своё отношение к Берзину и пр., до тех пор, пока это не касается технических недочётов в переводах. Вот. Почему бан, я не знаю. Мне кажется, на БФ пока нет чёткого раздела по обсуждению переводов, а надо бы. Это было бы полезно. Другими ресурсами я не пользуюсь.

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Посмотрите тогда на добрую индуистискую девочку:


Ужас(. Причина в том, что Пакистан претендует на Кашмир.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Еще раз хотелось бы заметить...
> Деятельность Берзина - это НЕ деятельность ученого.
> Он не исламист, изучающий кто что разрушил. А выразитель позиции вполне определенной части тибетских буддистов.
> Позиция Далай Ламы в отношении других религий, кстати, мне очень понятна.
> Правительство Тибета - в изгнании, в стране, где преобладают индуисты и мусульмане.
> Периодически, кстати, устраивающие приличные погромы.
> Кто-то серьезно считает, что в подобной ситуации стоит часто и публично распространяться относительно ложных взглядов?))


Интересно, а что плохого Берзину и Далай Ламе сделало правительство Вьетнама? Книжки Далай Ламы на вьетнамский переводят и свободно продают, Гьялванга Другпу в страну пускают, неужели Берзин "по умолчанию" считает все социалистические государства враждебными буддизму?

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Топпер- (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Интересно, а что плохого Берзину и Далай Ламе сделало правительство Вьетнама?


Я что-то плохо поняла, при чём тут Вьетнам......) А в России Берзину вполне нравится. Это социалистическая страна или нет? )

----------


## Alex

Конечно, нет.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, нет.


Я уже сомневаюсь. )

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я что-то плохо поняла, при чём тут Вьетнам......) А в России Берзину вполне нравится. Это социалистическая страна или нет? )


При том, что д-р Берзин пишет, что во Вьетнаме якобы преследуется буддизм. Видимо, кроме того, что д-р Берзин "не дружит" с Китаем, он захотел еще "не дружить" с Вьетнамом, иначе его клеветнические измышления не объяснить.

----------


## Нико

> При том, что д-р Берзин пишет, что во Вьетнаме якобы преследуется буддизм. Видимо, кроме того, что д-р Берзин "не дружит" с Китаем, он захотел еще "не дружить" с Вьетнамом, иначе его клеветнические измышления не объяснить.


Конечно, во Вьетнаме не преследуется буддизм. Я сама там не была, но куча знакомых там была. Вполне себе буддийская страна.

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> При том, что д-р Берзин пишет, что во Вьетнаме якобы преследуется буддизм.


А что хоть пишет-то, конкретно?
можно пару примеров?




> Увы,  более подробной аргументации, почему нельзя публично указывать на ошибки Берзина,  я не получил.


Может, им ваш полемический стиль не понравился?
Или просто, возможно, Берзин их друг и они не хотят про него гадости публиковать на своем ресурсе.
Заведите собственный, да поливайте кого хотите в свое удовольствие, в чем проблема?

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016), Нико (25.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (25.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А что хоть пишет-то, конкретно?
> можно пару примеров?





> Вьетнам
> 
> Хотя во Вьетнаме никогда не было аналога китайской культурной революции, буддизм здесь все еще считается врагом государства, а монахи продолжают бросать вызов государственной власти и ее контролю над населением. В этой стране стать монахом очень трудно, и многих из них до сих пор заключают в тюрьмы. Функционируют лишь «показные» монастыри, в основном для целей пропаганды. На севере, где монашеские институты мирно сосуществовали с коммунистами во время вьетнамской войны, режим для монахов более свободный. На юге страны власти относятся к монахам более жестко и подозрительно.


 http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ism_world.html

Буквально каждое слово в этой небольшой заметке лживо, зачем это нужно Берзину как буддисту и как ученому?
Еще более странно, что известный буддолог *отнес вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады*, тогда как большинство вьетнамских буддистов и монастырей относятся к Махаяне. Неужели Тхиен и школа Чистой Земли наиболее распространенные во Вьетнаме, теперь по мнению буддолога, тибетолога и востоковеда, разъезжающего по всему миру с лекциями-  стали школами Тхеравады?
Может быть, вместо переводов с тибетского Берзину следовало бы перевести с русского "Введение в буддологию" Е. А. Торчинова чтобы прочитать о том, что Тхиен и школа Чистой Земли, распространенные во Вьетнаме- это не тхеравадинские, а махаянские школы?

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013)

----------


## Odvulpa

Статья на которую Вы ссылаетесь написана до 1996 года и возможно тогда положение дел было именно такое. Неизвестно за какой период информацию использовал Берзин при написании этой статьи.

Да из этой статьи как раз не следует что он отнес вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Статья на которую Вы ссылаетесь написана до 1996 года и возможно тогда положение дел было именно такое. Неизвестно за какой период информацию использовал Берзин при написании этой статьи.


Т.е. до 1996 г. Тхиен (Чань, Сон, Дзэн)  и школа Чистой Земли (Цзин-ту) были не махаянскими, а тхеравадинскими школами?  :EEK!: 
*Это тянет на Нобелевскую премию по буддологии, если бы такую присуждали- определение принадлежности буддийской школы к Махаяне или Тхераваде в зависимости от настроения бывшего переводчика Далай Ламы.*
С самого начала социалистическое правительство Вьетнама было лояльно настроено к буддистам. Я уже размещал здесь фотографию Хо Ши Мина, в 1963 г. молящегося в одном из храмов Ханоя. Вспомним, что именно проамериканский режим Нго Динь Дьема был главным гонителем буддизма и что Тхить Куан Дык сжег себя в знак протеста против режима Нго Динь Дьема, а не Хо Ши Мина.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Топпер- (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

Ислам помогает понять Тауфик Ибрагим: http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=tv_reviews&id=232
Или совместная работа с мусульманами. Это мужественный, сильный, аристократичный образ жизни. Исламская семейственность и трезвость - восхищает.
У мусульман сильное чувство священного; чувство религиозной ответственности. Всем бы буддистам так практиковать по пять раз в день, без перерывов.

----------

лесник (26.02.2013)

----------


## Odvulpa

> С самого начала социалистическое правительство Вьетнама было лояльно настроено к буддистам. Я уже размещал здесь фотографию Хо Ши Мина, в 1963 г. молящегося в одном из храмов Ханоя. Вспомним, что именно проамериканский режим Нго Динь Дьема был главным гонителем буддизма и что Тхить Куан Дык сжег себя в знак протеста против режима Нго Динь Дьема, а не Хо Ши Мина.


Странно но именно об этом и написано в этой статье, а Вы же пытаетесь интерпретировать ее в нужном для Вас ключе.

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С самого начала социалистическое правительство Вьетнама было лояльно настроено к буддистам. Я уже размещал здесь фотографию Хо Ши Мина, в 1963 г. молящегося в одном из храмов Ханоя. Вспомним, что именно проамериканский режим Нго Динь Дьема был главным гонителем буддизма и что Тхить Куан Дык сжег себя в знак протеста против режима Нго Динь Дьема, а не Хо Ши Мина.



Тхить Куан Дык был тхеравадинским монахом?

----------


## Вантус

> Салафизм это консервативная реформация. Ваххаб это 18-й век, а современные террористы из 60-х годов 20-го века, 
> в первой половине 20-го века их еще не было.
> 
> Если Берзин писал о низаритах, то он ошибся в датировке - это 11-й век, но, возможно, он писал об исмаилитах вообще.


Я и не говорю, что то были салафиты - мне прекрасно известно, когда и где они возникли. Я лишь указывал на то, что, как правило, ортодоксальный ислам гораздо более нетерпим к инакомыслию, чем исламские секты. Исмаилиты, изничтожающие буддизм в Индии - это нонсенс.

----------

Alex (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Исмаилиты, изничтожающие буддизм в Индии - это нонсенс.


А кто изничтожил буддизм в Индии?

----------


## Топпер

> Тхить Куан Дык был тхеравадинским монахом?


Дзеновским.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013), Сергей Ч (25.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> В прилежащих к Гималаям районах Индии приблизительно к XVII веку буддизм постепенно пришел в упадок. Однако в конце XIX века шриланкийцы с помощью британских ученых основали общество Маха Бодхи с целью восстановления буддийских мест паломничества в Индии, в чем достигли существенного успеха.


Забавно, что мега-ученый Берзин в своем эссе забыл упомянуть Ладакх, Мустанг и Сикким - традиционные места проживания буддистов Индии, вычеркнув этих всех коренных индийских тибетцев, тамангов и гурунгов и сделав вид, что никого, кроме диаспоры в Индии из махаянских буддистов нет. А как заливает:



> Тибетцы в изгнании помогли возродить буддизм в Гималайских регионах Индии, включая Ладакх и Сикким, в Непале и Бутане, посылая туда учителей и проводя повторную передачу линий.


Однако, М. Пессель зафиксировал существование больших монастырей во всех этих регионах Индии, совершенно не зависящее от диаспоры. О существовании в Бутане прекрасно обустроенных монастырей, ученых лам и т.п. наш "ученый" стыдливо молчит - диаспору оттуда выперли со скандалом. Далее наш "ученый" делает открытие:



> Хотя народность шерпа на востоке Непала и тибетские беженцы в центральной части страны следуют тибетской традиции буддизма, в среде народности невари долины Катманду до сих пор в ограниченном масштабе существует традиционная форма непальского буддизма. Она представляет собой смесь поздней формы индийского буддизма махаяны и индуизма и является единственной буддийской традицией, сохраняющей кастовые различия внутри монастырей. Начиная с XVI века монахам разрешено жениться. Среди монахов существует потомственная каста смотрителей храмов и людей, возглавляющих проведение ритуалов. Исполнять эти функции могут лишь те, кто происходит из этих каст.


Здесь Берзин вводит людей в заблуждение, относительно того, что это какая-то "смесь" (на деле, невары используют аутентичные санскритские тексты тантр Гухьясамаджи и Чакрасамвары и проводят все те же ритуалы, что и тибетцы и четко идентифицируют себя как буддисты, я писал об этом на форуме). Видимо, он так пытается убрать возможных конкурентов, а заодно - вбивает гвозди в гроб еле живой неварской традиции. Помимо этого, монахов-неваров практически нет. Они слагают обеты через несколько дней после их принятия в юности в ходе особой церемонии. Относительно каст - только шакья и ваджрачарья занимаются отправлением культа. Никого, кроме них в вихарах и нет, поэтому странно говорить о сохранении каких-то кастовых различий _именно_ в вихаре. Наконец, у них теоретически можно получить посвящение хоть бледнолицему и автоматом стать ваджрачарья, а можно - не получить своему и выбыть на этом основании из касты. И не "монахам было разрешено жениться", а король разогнал монастыри и вынудил монахов вернуться к мирской жизни.

----------

Pema Sonam (25.02.2013), Tong Po (25.02.2013), Вова Л. (25.02.2013), Ондрий (25.02.2013), Топпер- (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А кто изничтожил буддизм в Индии?


Я уже писал. Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad bin Bakhtiyar Khilji.

----------

Ондрий (25.02.2013), Топпер- (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Начиная с XVI века монахам разрешено жениться.


Это откуда информация?

----------


## Alex

Из личного общения могу подтвердить, что исмаилиты (общался с сирийскими и с нашими бадахшанскими) гораздо более открыты и терпимы, нежели сунниты (ну, естественно, на любое правило есть исключения). Правда, в Сирии у исмаилитов традиционно плохие отношения с алавитами (это такая псевдомусульманская гностическая школа), но это внутренние терки.

----------

Топпер- (25.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я уже писал. Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad bin Bakhtiyar Khilji.

Но он же муслим?

----------


## Alex

Смотрите, Нико: вот вы буддистка, но не тхеравадинка. А Хилжи - муслим, но не исмаили.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Кузьмич (27.02.2013), Топпер- (25.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Это откуда информация?


Это Берзину одна бабка сказала. Я написал, как оно было на деле (монахов выгнали на мороз).

----------

Нико (25.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А Хилжи - муслим, но не исмаили.


В чём разница?

----------


## Alex

Ислам - целое, исмаилия - часть.

----------


## Alex

Еще исмаилитские женщины, как правило, не носят хиджаб. Так что всяко лучше, чем сунни.

----------


## Вантус

> Я уже писал. Ikhtiyar Uddin Muhammad bin Bakhtiyar Khilji.
> 
> Но он же муслим?


Берзин пытается изобразить, что буддизм в Индии искоренили мусульмане-сектанты, типа исмаилитов. А на деле это свершили мусульмане-ортодоксы. Мусульмане-сектанты куда менее кровожадны.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, я лично думал, что Берзин - просто такой любитель политкорректности, безобидный буддолог с некоторыми заскоками. А сегодня копнул, в ответ на претензии фанатов, и сразу почуял гнилой запашок пиарщика-демагога. Лучше б не копал.

----------

Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> В Японии много прекрасных храмов, большинство из которых превращены в источники дохода и сохраняются только для туристов и посетителей. Хотя в Японии можно встретить серьезных практикующих, традиции по большей части очень формализованы и слабы.


Я как-то писал про Сингон, тантрическую традицию Японии. Сложное обучение, изучение основ санскрита и китайского языка, мантр и мудр, комментариев на Махавайрочана-абхисамбодхи и Ваджрашекхару-сутру, многоступенчатые экзамены с кучей провалившихся - это слабая, формализованная традиция?! А ведь Сингон крайне распространена в Японии. Аналогично, есть известная традиция японского Чань и много других традиций. Вопрос - зачем Берзину нужно лгать? Зачем ему представлять Далай-ламу и тибетское правительство в изгнании как единственных настоящих буддистов? И все это приправлять политкорректной демагогией?

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (25.02.2013), Жека (26.02.2013), Ондрий (25.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да из этой статьи как раз не следует что он отнес вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады.


Еще как следует. *Берзин упоминает Вьетнам* наряду со Шри Ланкой, Камбоджей и т.д. в разделе *"Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии"* , а в разделе* Восточноазиатский буддизм махаяны* Берзин упоминает КНР, Японию, Корею, но не Вьетнам, хотя любой школьник, залезший на пару минут в Википедию скажет, что со времен прихода Винитаручи во Вьетнаме процветала Махаяна.
Опять же повторюсь, буддизм никогда не был врагом социалитического правительства Вьетнама, ни в 1996 г., ни в 1976. Врагом буддизма был проамериканский католический режим Нго Динь Дьема. Но Берзин об этом молчит отчего-то.

----------

Аурум (26.02.2013), Ондрий (25.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Вопрос - зачем Берзину нужно лгать? Зачем ему представлять Далай-ламу и тибетское правительство в изгнании как единственных настоящих буддистов? И все это приправлять политкорректной демагогией?


Как это "зачем"?  :EEK!:  "Наши иконы - самые красивые!" (С)

----------

Alex (26.02.2013), Вантус (26.02.2013), Ондрий (25.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А кто изничтожил буддизм в Индии?


Смешение с индуизмом. Внутренние причины Дхарму в Индии погубили (Атиша удивлялся, что в Тибете столько текстов сохранилось). 
Джайны своё учение с индуизмом не путали, и благополучно пережили все эти военные события: при том, что джайны тоже многобожники. 
Разве что брахманы-вайшнавы у шветамбаров храмовые ритуалы отправляют (у дигамбаров сами джайны), но смешения учений, путаницы, нет.

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

Германн, вот зачем вы это написали? И главное - откуда дровишки по всем 3м пунктам? Из ПП материализовались?

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вот зачем вы это написали? И главное - откуда дровишки по всем 3м пунктам? Из ПП материализовались?


Вопрос уместный. Два часа искал цитату про Атишу у Рингу Тулку и Ламы Еше, нигде не нашёл. Наверное, прочитал в книге другого современного Учителя. Какого, в какой книге - не помню. Но буду перечитывать: как только встречу эту фразу, процитирую. Про брахманов-вайшнавов читал в академической книге про философию дигамбаров - там сводная таблица различий. Дигамбарская философия от Умасвати до Немичандры : историко-философские очерки / Н.А. Железнова ; Ин-т востоковедения РАН — М. : Вост. лит., 2012. — 431 с. — (История восточной философии; осн. в 1993 г.). — ISBN 978-5-02-036516-2. Была здесь тема, Shus писал про историю захвата Индии и джайнов; где-то здесь на БФ и ссылка на суровую критику индуизма джайнистскую. Таковы три источника и три составных части, не обессудьте: как только вновь наткнусь на рассказ про Атишу, я Вам процитирую. Кто-то из авторитетных современных Лам это писал или говорил.

----------


## Eugeny

> В том, что касается трактовки истории ислама, у меня к Берзину претензия достаточно простая: он делает из реальной истории какие-то политкорректные сюси-пуси мимими, сводящиеся к тому, что "все религии (включая ислам) хорошие". 
> 
> На самом деле никакого единого ислама нету уже более тысячи лет, и "вектор" там может быть самый разный (учитывая редкостную бестолковость и непонятность Корана - в нем можно найти вообще всё, что угодно - и отсутствие какой-либо централизованной структуры). Если не закрывать глаза на исторические факты и на то, что любая авраамическая религия входит в "группу риска", и смотреть на ислам в исторической перспективе, тот же самый "межрелигиозный диалог" будет куда как более продуктивным. Собственно [Германну не читать!!!], шайво-мусульманская тантрическая конвергенция вполне себе имела (и имеет место быть) - я лично видел тантрические тексты на урду, пестрящие мусульманской терминологией.
> 
> PS: А салафию, действительно, в топку.
> 
> PPS: Кто не в курсе - я тут на форуме главная эль-Каида, исламофил и сами еще какой-нибудь бред придумайте.


А про суфизм что думаете? Как замечено мной и многими другими из всех течений в Исламе это самое мирное.Возможно что то из Буддизма вошло в философию Суфизма?

----------


## Ондрий

Удивление Атиши мало коррелирует с тем красным петухом, которого запустили в Наланду явно не местные (исторические факты). Может Атиша не особо-то и следил за библиотечными фондами, если сам не работал там архивариусом.))

Ангажированные школами жизнеописания - не сильный аргумент, если мы обсуждаем в плоскости исторической научной картины. Достаточно почитать Берзина, сей ученый муж не побоялся рисовать тенденциозные пейзажы даже в нашу эпоху свободной информации и быстрых коммуникаций, когда поймать за руку на раз-два. Что уж говорить о древнем Тибете, в котором не было тырнета))))

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> А про суфизм что думаете? Как замечено мной и многими другими из всех течений в Исламе это самое мирное.Возможно что то из Буддизма вошло в философию Суфизма?


Мирное, говорите? Вот, в качестве ликбеза сойдёт: http://germiones-muzh.livejournal.com/1010054.html

----------

Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Мирное, говорите? Вот, в качестве ликбеза сойдёт: http://germiones-muzh.livejournal.com/1010054.html


Я же написал, что по сравнению с другими

----------

Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Мирное, говорите? Вот, в качестве ликбеза сойдёт: http://germiones-muzh.livejournal.com/1010054.html


Тем более то что вы мне кинули это ПГМ с фапанием на дореволюционное время, а такое не может быть объективным

----------


## Eugeny

Опять же в копилку социалистических Буддийских режимов добавлю, что тоталитаризм бывает ещё и капиталистическим  как пример некоторые страны латинской америки, да и во времена холодной войны диктаторов американцы немало поставили в разных странах.

----------


## Вантус

> Мирное, говорите? Вот, в качестве ликбеза сойдёт: http://germiones-muzh.livejournal.com/1010054.html


Да, мирное. Недаром в Чечне власти делают ставку именно на суфизм, в противовес совсем не мирным суннитам-салафитам.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Ho Shim (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Да, мирное. Недаром в Чечне власти делают ставку именно на суфизм, в противовес совсем не мирным суннитам-салафитам.


Суфии, кроме бекташей, тоже сунниты. И в Чечне вирдисты не менее воинственны, просто с ними удалось пока договориться. К тому же, военная активность суфиев имеет место не только на Кавказе.

----------

Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Как это "зачем"?  "Наши иконы - самые красивые!" (С)


Это - неприлично и мерзко для буддиста, равно как и для любого другого наследника религии Упанишад, ибо "лишь истина побеждает, а не ложь" (Мундака-упанишада).

----------


## Gakusei

> Я же написал, что по сравнению с другими


Как раз по сравнению с другими суфии и не мирные. Большинство военизированных организаций базируются на тарикатах и вирдах.




> Тем более то что вы мне кинули это ПГМ с фапанием на дореволюционное время, а такое не может быть объективным


Я не понимаю такого языка. Будете продолжать - придётся игнорировать.

Что касается текста по ссылке, то просто отделите факты от политики.

----------


## Вантус

> Суфии, кроме бекташей, тоже сунниты. И в Чечне вирдисты не менее воинственны, просто с ними удалось пока договориться. К тому же, военная активность суфиев имеет место не только на Кавказе.


Вы думаете, что салафиты, да и многие другие, куда более ранние, мазхабы согласятся с этим? У суфиев же бида на биде.

----------

Alex (26.02.2013), Eugeny (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Хотелось бы узнать, чего добились любители Берзина своими попытками троллить меня?

----------


## Вова Л.

Вот весьма показательное произведение Берзина, где он договорился до того, что нашел в буддизме аналоги джихада, Аллаха и вообще оказывается буддистов вполне можно считать "людьми книги". Не знаю, может, это и единственный способ хоть какого-то поддержания буддизма в исламских странах, но, конечно, от подобных чудес политкорректности малость коробит.

----------

Alex (26.02.2013), Eugeny (26.02.2013), Аньезка (26.02.2013), Вантус (26.02.2013), Жека (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вот весьма показательное произведение Берзина, где он договорился до того, что нашел в буддизме аналоги джихада, Аллаха и вообще оказывается буддистов вполне можно считать "людьми книги". Не знаю, может, это и единственный способ хоть какого-то поддержания буддизма в исламских странах, но, конечно, от подобных чудес политкорректности малость коробит.


В Индонезии способ местные тантрики нашли очень давно и без Берзина.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хотелось бы узнать, чего добились любители Берзина своими попытками троллить меня?


Вантус, мы увидели цитат десять серьезного и железного изобличения. МАЛАДЕЦЦ! 

А теперь честно скажите, ХОТЬ ЧТО-ТО у Берзина Вы вообще принимаете? Ну хоть какую-то работку по переводу, али что еще? Среди его многочисленных трудов на благо ЖС?

Или мы четко его полностью за вышенаписанные фразы сажаем на костер и вычеркиваем - как вредоносного пиарщика и распространителя ложной инфы в целом?

Все это жутко отдает советскими партсобраниями - каждый встает и идет обличать с трибуны.

Я еще раз повторяю, на всякий случай, мне с Берзиным детей не крестить, мне он не гуру, но я просто уважаю этого человека за тот вклад, который он В-ОБЩЕМ сделал в распространение Дхармы.

----------

Германн (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Зачем же так истерить? Читайте внимательнее. Кто-то умалял его работу по распространению Дхармы "В-ОБЩЕМ"? Или это опять "сперва добейся"?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ах, не умалял? :EEK!: 

Зачем же обижать девушку типично мужским аргументом про истерику? Уж спокойнее, вроде, нельзя. Но раз против шерсти - тогда сразу это называется "истерика". :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ну, простите - перечитала всю тему - где признание хоть каких-то мизерных достоинств доктора Берзина, - в противовес как бэ? А то новичок эту тему почитает, да пойдет везде трубить про жесткачи, а полезного и не почитает после этого вообще. И других будет отговаривать в замечательных группах в других рессурсах.

----------


## Ондрий

Продолжаете истерить. Но капслок выключили, уже хорошо.

Ок, специально для Вас допишем:

- А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза, все хорошо, все хорошоооооооооо!!... тарам-парам. (типо, признали заслуги для противовесу)

Надеюсь, теперь Вам стало значительно лучше.

----------

Жека (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ондрий. А Вы чего, У Вантуса теперь в Санча Пансах? Подносите копье и подъетый молью парадный плащ? Что флудите-то в ответ?

Я капслоки включаю вместо *жира* - а мне так нравится. В чем проблемы -то?

Я задаю Вантусу вопрос - а Вы мне за него чушь несете в ответ. 

Нартанг в нетырнетные годы много чего Берзина выпустил, и было довольно актуально тогда-то.

Вантус - что Вам у Берзина понравилось? Из всего его многогранного наследия?

----------


## Вантус

> А теперь честно скажите, ХОТЬ ЧТО-ТО у Берзина Вы вообще принимаете? Ну хоть какую-то работку по переводу, али что еще? Среди его многочисленных трудов на благо ЖС?


Как я уже сказал в самом первом посте, он неплохой переводчик ритуальных текстов и пояснений к ним технического характера. Хоть местами от его переводов специальных терминов коробит, но в целом - очень хорошо. Пока он не начинает сильно лезть в философию (у него с ней беда и стандартные для европейцев попытки воткнуть объективный идеализм и подобную отсебятину), историю и политику.

----------

Alex (26.02.2013), Legba (26.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Вова Л. (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

> А кто изничтожил буддизм в Индии?


Сложный комплекс взаимосвязанных причин и условий. Конечно, мусульманское нашествие сыграло далеко не последнюю роль. Но вот, например, в Южной Индии никакой исламизации не было — а где там буддизм?




> А про суфизм что думаете?


По большому счету — ничего. Суфизм ведь тоже весьма неоднороден. Да и общаться мне приходилось в основном с представителями дагестанских тарикатов, преимущественно с учениками шейха Саида Чиркави (кстати, погибшего в прошлом году от рук террористов-салафитов) — там вполне ортодоксальный ислам, довольно строгий. Ну или мне, как непосвященному, не рассказывали  :Smilie:  А вообще Саид-эфенди очень много обличал и осуждал северокавказское салафитское подполье.

----------

Eugeny (26.02.2013), Ho Shim (26.02.2013), Tong Po (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ну, простите - перечитала всю тему - где признание хоть каких-то мизерных достоинств доктора Берзина, - в противовес как бэ? А то новичок эту тему почитает, да пойдет везде трубить про жесткачи, а полезного и не почитает после этого вообще. И других будет отговаривать в замечательных группах в других рессурсах.


Позвольте, а какие могут быть достоинства у *буддолога*, который *махаянские школы считает Тхеравадой?* :Smilie: 
Да еще и публично тиражирует свои мало того, что безграмотные в буддологическом плане, но еще и политически ангажированные "исследования"?

Извините, но ученый должен проверять источники информации, а не писать "абы что, лишь бы Китай поругать".

Если Берзин попытался меня, как читателя его работ, сознательно или несознательно обмануть в том вопросе, о котором я имею некоторое представление (вьетнамский буддизм), то как я могу доверять ему в других вопросах? 
Вдруг, раз ему ничего не стоит так соврать или дать недостоверную информацию, он попытается меня обмануть, комментируя какой-нибудь тибетский текст?
Помните басню Крылова о лживом пастушке, которому перестали верить после того, как вскрыли его обман? То же самое и с "учеными", которые не признают своих ошибок и выдают кривду за правду.

----------

Вантус (26.02.2013)

----------


## Gakusei

> Вы думаете, что салафиты, да и многие другие, куда более ранние, мазхабы согласятся с этим? У суфиев же бида на биде.


Салафиты не мазхаб и суфии не мазхаб. Суннитские мазхабы - это ханафиты, шафииты, маликиты и ханбалиты. Шиитский мазхаб - джафариты. Подавляющее большинство суфиев, почти все - сунниты, это медицинский факт.

Что касается отношения к ним не-суфиев, то существует Амманская декларация.

----------

Alex (26.02.2013), Вантус (26.02.2013), Германн (26.02.2013), Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Alex

Вообще тема плохого/хорошего (нужное подчеркнуть) ислама уже неоднократно муссировалась (и будет муссироваться) на форуме. Но разговор тут не про ислам, а про Берзина.

А на самом деле все просто до неприличия: ислам (как и *все* авраамитские религии - почитайте Ветхий Завет, например: по сравнению с тамошним Богом Аллаh - просто какой-то няшный хиппи-пацифист) содержит в себе весьма сильный потенциал насильственной экспансии. Но этот потенциал, в зависимости от конкретных обстоятельств, может проявляться по-разному и в разной степени (а может и вовсе не проявляться). Поэтому важно различать течения, поддерживая одни и держа на мушке другие.

Если закрывать глаза на реальную ситуацию и повторять, что "ислам - религия добра", то в результате вполне естественного процесса более агрессивные группы вполне могут одержать верх над мирными, и тогда никому мало не покажется (кровавый сирийский режим, против которого сейчас борется чуть ли не весь мировой салафизм в союзе с западными СМИ, прекрасно это понимал, почему и давил всемерно "Братьев-мусульман" и прочую заразу).

Если закрывать глаза на реальную ситуацию и повторять, что "ислам - религия зла", то многочисленная мусульманская диаспора в немусульманских странах, а также, например, входящий в состав РФ Северный Кавказ окажутся фактически подарены тем же самым салафитским проповедникам, и всего через несколько лет мы удивимся - какая интересная брага выбродила в банке, которую мы задвинули на самую дальнюю полку, чтобы не отсвечивала.

Мне даже как-то неудобно писать тут настолько самоочевидные вещи.

----------

Bob (26.02.2013), Ersh (26.02.2013), Eugeny (26.02.2013), Ho Shim (26.02.2013), Legba (26.02.2013), SlavaR (26.02.2013), Tong Po (26.02.2013), Александр С (27.02.2013), Аурум (26.02.2013), Вантус (26.02.2013), Вова Л. (26.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.02.2013), Дубинин (26.02.2013), Крымский (26.02.2013), Кузьмич (27.02.2013), Норбу (26.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013), Сергей Хос (26.02.2013), Тао (27.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вообще тема плохого/хорошего (нужное подчеркнуть) ислама уже неоднократно муссировалась (и будет муссироваться) на форуме. Но разговор тут не про ислам, а про Берзина.
> 
> А на самом деле все просто до неприличия: ислам (как и *все* авраамитские религии - почитайте Ветхий Завет, например: по сравнению с тамошним Богом Аллаh - просто какой-то няшный хиппи-пацифист) содержит в себе весьма сильный потенциал насильственной экспансии. Но этот потенциал, в зависимости от конкретных обстоятельств, может проявляться по-разному и в разной степени (а может и вовсе не проявляться). Поэтому важно различать течения, поддерживая одни и держа на мушке другие.
> 
> Если закрывать глаза на реальную ситуацию и повторять, что "ислам - религия добра", то в результате вполне естественного процесса более агрессивные группы вполне могут одержать верх над мирными, и тогда никому мало не покажется (кровавый сирийский режим, против которого сейчас борется чуть ли не весь мировой салафизм в союзе с западными СМИ, прекрасно это понимал, почему и давил всемерно "Братьев-мусульман" и прочую заразу).
> 
> Если закрывать глаза на реальную ситуацию и повторять, что "ислам - религия зла", то многочисленная мусульманская диаспора в немусульманских странах, а также, например, входящий в состав РФ Северный Кавказ окажутся фактически подарены тем же самым салафитским проповедникам, и всего через несколько лет мы удивимся - какая интересная брага выбродила в банке, которую мы задвинули на самую дальнюю полку, чтобы не отсвечивала.
> 
> Мне даже как-то неудобно писать тут настолько самоочевидные вещи.


Как Вы думаете, какой целевой группе в первую очередь адресованы работы Берзина?

----------


## Нико

> Как Вы думаете, какой целевой группе в первую очередь адресованы работы Берзина?


Если переводы -- то всем англоязычным последователям Махаяны.

----------

Сергей Хос (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Как Вы думаете, какой целевой группе в первую очередь адресованы работы Берзина?


Понятия не имею. Никогда над этим не задумывался.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Позвольте, а какие могут быть достоинства у *буддолога*, который *махаянские школы считает Тхеравадой?*


А что, Тхеравада не включает в себя элементы Махаяны?? :Smilie:  Уж сколько тут холиваров было.....

Так, я понимаю, Глеб, что весь Берзин для Вас плохой и Вы его полностью - ни одной его работы по буддизму не принимаете? 

Тоесть, за частичные (с Вашей личной точки зрения) ошибочные высказывания, Вы считаете все его работы по буддизму совершенно не подходящими для прочтения?

----------


## Топпер

> Как Вы думаете, какой целевой группе в первую очередь адресованы работы Берзина?


Европейским тибетским буддистам.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2013), Pema Sonam (26.02.2013), Вова Л. (26.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (26.02.2013), Сергей Хос (26.02.2013), Сергей Ч (26.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А что, Тхеравада не включает в себя элементы Махаяны?? Уж сколько тут холиваров было.....
> 
> Так, я понимаю, Глеб, что весь Берзин для Вас плохой и Вы его полностью - ни одной его работы по буддизму не принимаете? 
> 
> Тоесть, за частичные (с Вашей личной точки зрения) ошибочные высказывания, Вы считаете все его работы по буддизму совершенно не подходящими для прочтения?


Вы мне напомнили один старый советский анекдот:



> -Товарищ прапорщик, а крокодилы летают?
> -Нет, конечно.
> - А товарищ майор сказал, что летают.
> -Ну, летают, но низко и недалеко


Так и с Вами. Раз д-р Берзин сказал, что во Вьетнаме Тхеравада, то Вы и пишете, что там такая "тхеравадинская махаяна", хотя если бы Вы не поленились заглянуть в ту же Википедию или другой справочный ресурс, раз не верите ни мне, ни другим людям, побывавшим в СРВ, то прочитали бы следующее:



> В Южном Вьетнаме в начале 60-х гг. обостряется конфликт буддистов с диктаторским прокатолическим режимом Нго Динь Зьема. Начавшиеся в мае 1963 выступления буддистов в защиту своих прав, массовые демонстрации, голодовки, публичные самосожжения монахов стали одной из причин падения Зьема.
> 
> *В конце 60-х начала 70-х гг. наблюдается «буддийский ренессанс»: ведётся широкомасштабное строительство пагод, десятки тысяч молодых людей принимают постриг.* В начале 1979 создастся Комитет за объединение буддизма с участием представителей его различных течений и сект из всех регионов Вьетнама. Результатом его работы стал состоявшийся в ноябре 1981 учредительный съезд Конгрегации буддистов Вьетнама, объединивший все ранее существовавшие буддийские организации, *28-29 окт. 1987 в Ханое состоялся 2-й съезд Конгрегации. В апр. 1989 в городе Хошимин открылся институт по изучению буддизма.* В настоящее время буддисты представляют собой наиболее многочисленную религиозную общину СРВ: *из более чем 60 миллионов населения страны около трети в той или иной степени разделяют учение буддизма махаяны.* _Имеется также в стране несколько десятков тысяч последователей буддизма тхеравады из числа проживающих на юге республики кхмеров._
> http://buddhist.ru/dictionary/23/847-buddizm-vo-vetname


Таким образом, высказывания Берзина о вьетнамском буддизме не то что частично ошибочные, они ошибочны полностью. Если страну с как минимум 20 миллионами махаянцев считать страной буддизма Тхеравады, то эта математика уже за пределами моих представлений. 
Если начавшийся при социалистическом строе "буддийский ренессанс" со строительством культовых сооружений, созданием исследовательских институтов, переводов книг Далай Ламы на вьетнамский Берзин называет гонениями на буддизм, то его логика также за пределами моего понимания. 
Также за пределами моего понимания и моральный облик д-ра Берзина: как можно так бессовестно лгать про страну, в которой до настоящего времени довольно лояльно относились к тибетскому буддизму, что выражалось в уже упомянутом переводе книг Далай Ламы на вьетнамский, приезде Гьялванга Другпы во Вьетнам и т.д.?
Лично меня задевает такое вранье о стране, находясь в которой я принял буддийское Прибежище. Поэтому более я не верю ни единому слову д-ра Берзина.

----------

Вантус (26.02.2013), Джигме (26.02.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.02.2013), Жека (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Новость в тему Ислама http://theravada.ru/News/World/2013/2013-02-26_1.htm

----------


## Вантус

В общем, я оцениваю деятельность Берзина как в целом вредную. Хорошего и правдивого он сделал куда меньше, чем лживого и невежественного.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Может есть смысл написать Алексу Берзину и попросить прокомментировать данную проблему, хотя бы в отношении вьетнамского буддизма. Не думаю, что он откажет, да и ситуация может прояснится.

----------

Liza Lyolina (28.02.2013), Джигме (26.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Может есть смысл написать Алексу Берзину и попросить прокомментировать данную проблему, хотя бы в отношении вьетнамского буддизма. Не думаю, что он откажет, да и ситуация может прояснится.


Вот и напишите. )

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Может есть смысл написать Алексу Берзину и попросить прокомментировать данную проблему, хотя бы в отношении вьетнамского буддизма. Не думаю, что он откажет, да и ситуация может прояснится.


У меня есть другой вариант- поставить в известность вьетнамское буддийское сообщество о том, что "известный буддолог" Берзин считает их "тхеравадинами, подвергающимися гонениям"  :Smilie:

----------

Liza Lyolina (28.02.2013), Вантус (26.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Вот и напишите. )


Я не владею всем материалом и плохо разбираюсь в этой проблеме, так что не смогу составить внятное письмо, объясняющее суть претензии. Просто высказал предложение, которое может быть окажется полезным.

----------


## Вантус

А "буддолог"-то в РФ гастролирует и поучает:



> Начиная с 1987 г. прoфессор Берзин неоднократно посещал Россию и республики бывшего СССР, уча буддизму в Москве, Санкт Петербурге, Элисте, Улан-Удэ, Кызыле, читая лекции и проводя семинары в Эстонии, Латвии, Литве, Белоруссии, Казахстане, Киргизии и Узбекистане.


Ну и:
http://buddhist.ru/buddhist-news/sit...o-doktor-aleks

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> У меня есть другой вариант- поставить в известность вьетнамское буддийское сообщество о том, что "известный буддолог" Берзин считает их "тхеравадинами, подвергающимися гонениям"


Скорее профессиональное сообщество должно знать, что в их рядах есть недобросовестные люди. Если человек называет себя буддологом, то он обязан соблюдать хотя бы элементарные стандарты в отношении работы с источниками.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Как Вы думаете, какой целевой группе в первую очередь адресованы работы Берзина?


Либерально настроенной интеллигенции, интересующейся всяким "востоком". В РФ это всякие тоскующие любители Навального и прочие болотные страдальцы. Думаю, что Берзин спонсируется госдепартаментом США и проводит их политику.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013)

----------


## Vega

> Либерально настроенной интеллигенции, интересующейся всяким "востоком".* В РФ это всякие тоскующие любители Навального и прочие болотные страдальцы.* Думаю, что Берзин спонсируется госдепартаментом США и проводит их политику.


Плюс к этим категориям - ещё и   любители Пелевина....

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Плюс к этим категориям - ещё и любители Пелевина....


"Любители" Пелевина, не станут разбираться в хитросплетениях взаимоотношений мусульман и буддистов и тем более интересоваться конфессиональной статистикой буддистов Вьетнама. Они с большим удовольствием будут читать про "бардо" и трансперсональный опыт, нежели чем захламлять свой ум буддологическими и историческими тонкостями. Усидчивости и вдохновения не хватит. А вот либерасты, очень любят находить подтверждения альтруизма и экуменизма всех религий, в особенности, если это отдает экзотикой и исходит от человека, который считается «авторитетом» и был переводчиком самого Далай-ламы!

----------

Vega (26.02.2013), Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Либерально настроенной интеллигенции, интересующейся всяким "востоком". В РФ это всякие тоскующие любители Навального и прочие болотные страдальцы. Думаю, что Берзин спонсируется госдепартаментом США и проводит их политику.


этосурковскаяпропаганда!!!!!

но как все же забавно видеть коммунистического фундаменталиста, запавшего не буддизм!

если в музее выставить интересующегося Дхармой большевика
целый день в музее торчали б ротозеи

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016), Нико (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> и исходит от человека, который считается «авторитетом» и был переводчиком самого Далай-ламы!


Переводчиков "самого Далай-ламы" целая куча, на минуточку.... Это ещё ни о чём не говорит.

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Переводчиков "самого Далай-ламы" целая куча, на минуточку.... Это ещё ни о чём не говорит.


Кто-то это понимает, а кто-то нет.

----------


## Аурум

> Гуманита́рные нау́ки — дисциплины, изучающие человека в сфере его духовной, умственной, нравственной, культурной и общественной деятельности. По объекту, предмету и методологии изучения часто отождествляются или пересекаются с общественными науками, противопоставляясь при этом естественным и точным наукам на основании критериев предмета и метода. Если в других науках важна конкретность, то в гуманитарных, если и важна такая точность, например описания исторического события, то и важна многогранность и даже безграничность такого произведения (описания), так, чтобы, по возможности, каждый человек находил в нём нечто своё, получая при этом определённое эстетическое удовлетворение.


Алекс Берзин -  доктор философии, историк, буддолог, тибетолог. То есть, он признанный спец. по гуманитарным наукам.
В гуманитарных науках крайне велико субъективное влияние мировоззрения исследователя на объект исследования. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, нельзя назвать Берзина недобросовестным. Всё в рамках допустимого.

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016), Топпер- (26.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Всё в рамках допустимого.


Конечно. )

----------

Аурум (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Алекс Берзин -  доктор философии, историк, буддолог, тибетолог. То есть, он признанный спец. по гуманитарным наукам.
> В гуманитарных науках крайне велико субъективное влияние на объект исследования влияет мировоззрение исследователя. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, нельзя назвать Берзина недобросовестным. Всё в рамках допустимого.


И исторега-новохроноложца Фоменка тоже нельзя?

----------

Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Фоменко - _математик_. Вся его хронология, по-моему, это просто исторические фантазии на почве увлечения «эмпирико-статистическими» и прочими статистическими и математическими методами исследования исторических текстов. Иными словами - публицистика.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Алекс Берзин -  доктор философии, историк, буддолог, тибетолог. То есть, он признанный спец. по гуманитарным наукам.
> В гуманитарных науках крайне велико субъективное влияние на объект исследования влияет мировоззрение исследователя. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, нельзя назвать Берзина недобросовестным. Всё в рамках допустимого.


Существует огромная пропасть, между выражением своей позиции и откровенной ложью, фальсификацией фактов. Если ученный является сторонником чего-либо, он обозначает свою позицию и человек понимает, что осмысление ведется с определенной позиции, вписано в конкретную систему. Здесь же мы имеем дело с игнорированием работы с источниками и подтасовкой фактов. 

Если есть конфессиональная статистика относительно буддистов Вьетнама, то какое бы отношение не было к этому со стороны ученного, он должен считаться с этим. В рамках допустимого, сомневаться в этих фактах и проводить собственное исследование, где на основе эмпирической базы, ученный имеет право делать свои выводы. Но если у тебя в руке два яблока, то каким бы ты не был гуманитарием, в руке у тебя все равно два яблока. Ты можешь относится к этому как угодно, но количество яблок от этого не изменится.

----------

Eugeny (27.02.2013), Tong Po (27.02.2013), Жека (03.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (26.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Здесь же мы имеем дело с игнорированием работы с источниками и подтасовкой фактов.


Добро пожаловать в гуманитарные науки! Историк _не может_ быть беспристрастным. История пишется победителями.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Также за пределами моего понимания и моральный облик д-ра Берзина: как можно так бессовестно лгать про страну, в которой до настоящего времени довольно лояльно относились к тибетскому буддизму, что выражалось в уже упомянутом переводе книг Далай Ламы на вьетнамский, приезде Гьялванга Другпы во Вьетнам и т.д.?


  А, может, он попросту чего-то не знает, а не намеренно искажает? Гипотеза.




> Лично меня задевает такое вранье о стране, находясь в которой я принял буддийское Прибежище. Поэтому более я не верю ни единому слову д-ра Берзина.


Напишите доктору Берзину лично про все это безобразие, - полыхать бесполезным возмущением  и ничего не делать, - совершенно напрасно, думаю. Не говоря уж о том, что праведнуй гнев к кому-то не добавляет благих семян кармы.

Тоесть, Вы его вообще труды по буддизму полностью для себя зачеркнули? Это по-буддийски объективно?

----------


## лесник

> Вот весьма показательное произведение Берзина, где он договорился до того, что нашел в буддизме аналоги джихада, Аллаха и вообще оказывается буддистов вполне можно считать "людьми книги". Не знаю, может, это и единственный способ хоть какого-то поддержания буддизма в исламских странах, но, конечно, от подобных чудес политкорректности малость коробит.


Прочитал текст по ссылке. На мой взгляд, то, что говорит Берзин, вполне аргументировано. В частности, проведение тех аналогий с джихадом, которые он проводит, корректно, потому что "джихад" имеет ряд значений, это не только и не столько война. Исторические параллели и влияния также безусловно были. А говоря о современности, кстати, он говорит, что сострадание и джихад в современном понимании разные вещи.

----------

Аурум (26.02.2013), Крымский (26.02.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Прочитал текст по ссылке. На мой взгляд, то, что говорит Берзин, вполне аргументировано. В частности, проведение тех аналогий с джихадом, которые он проводит, корректно, потому что "джихад" имеет ряд значений, это не только и не столько война. Исторические параллели и влияния также безусловно были. А говоря о современности, кстати, он говорит, что сострадание и джихад в современном понимании разные вещи.


С таким подходом в буддизме можно и гиперболоид инженера Гарина обнаружить.

----------

Жека (26.02.2013), Ондрий (26.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## лесник

> Еще как следует. *Берзин упоминает Вьетнам* наряду со Шри Ланкой, Камбоджей и т.д. в разделе *"Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии"* , а в разделе* Восточноазиатский буддизм махаяны* Берзин упоминает КНР, Японию, Корею, но не Вьетнам, хотя любой школьник, залезший на пару минут в Википедию скажет, что со времен прихода Винитаручи во Вьетнаме процветала Махаяна.
> Опять же повторюсь, буддизм никогда не был врагом социалитического правительства Вьетнама, ни в 1996 г., ни в 1976. Врагом буддизма был проамериканский католический режим Нго Динь Дьема. Но Берзин об этом молчит отчего-то.


Может же быть так, что он об этом не знает, например. Ученый не обязан все знать. Лажанулся, с кем не бывает. Но это никак не перечеркивает того, что он ученый-буддолог и немало сделал для буддизма и науки. Один сайт его - уже достижение. К покойному Торчинову на БФ предъявляли и предъявляют претензии, то тут, то там находя неточности и ошибки, но это не умаляет значимости его трудов в целом.

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013), Аурум (27.02.2013), Германн (27.02.2013), Максим& (08.05.2016), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## лесник

> С таким подходом в буддизме можно и гиперболоид инженера Гарина обнаружить.


Буддизм настолько объемное и разнообразное явление, что можно найти почти все, что не чуждо человеку. Тем более, 2 тыс. лет прошло, всякое было.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А, может, он попросту чего-то не знает, а не намеренно искажает? Гипотеза.
> 
> 
> 
> Напишите доктору Берзину лично про все это безобразие, - полыхать бесполезным возмущением  и ничего не делать, - совершенно напрасно, думаю. Не говоря уж о том, что праведнуй гнев к кому-то не добавляет благих семян кармы.
> 
> Тоесть, Вы его вообще труды по буддизму полностью для себя зачеркнули? Это по-буддийски объективно?


Если он не знает, то зачем пишет? Я вот ничего не знаю про квантовую механику, но я же не пишу про нее статьи? Если предположить, что Берзин позволяет себе писать про вьетнамский буддизм ничего не зная о предмете, то какова гарантия что он точно такой же отсебятины и ерунды не напишет, скажем, про тибетский буддизм? Это вопрос элементарной порядочности ученого- анализировать информацию, а только потом писать. 
Берзину лично я писать не буду, а вот вьетнамским товарищам любопытно будет узнать об этом.

----------

Eugeny (27.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> этосурковскаяпропаганда!!!!!
> 
> но как все же забавно видеть коммунистического фундаменталиста, запавшего не буддизм!
> 
> если в музее выставить интересующегося Дхармой большевика
> целый день в музее торчали б ротозеи


Однако, большинство буддистов  - явно не либералы... О буддистах прошлого и говорить нечего  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ... И как жили в те темные века??

----------

Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если он не знает, то зачем пишет? Я вот ничего не знаю про квантовую механику, но я же не пишу про нее статьи? Если предположить, что Берзин позволяет себе писать про вьетнамский буддизм ничего не зная о предмете, то какова гарантия что он точно такой же отсебятины и ерунды не напишет, скажем, про тибетский буддизм? Это вопрос элементарной порядочности ученого- анализировать информацию, а только потом писать. 
> Берзину лично я писать не буду, а вот вьетнамским товарищам любопытно будет узнать об этом.


Ну, хорошо, про квантовую механику Вы не пишите. Но Вы пишите про Берзина. Вы полагаете, что хорошо знаете все о Берзине и сами пишите о нем всю правду? Возможно, практически о нем ничего не зная? Сколько его книг вы прочитали? Чтобы объективно судить об этом человеке? И какие именно? 

Это вполне вопрос Вашей уже порядочности - как буддиста - объективно рассматривать существ и их деятельность - с добрым к ним отношением в принципе, у Вас, я вижу, Махаяны там в традиции? Или нет?

А вообще, человек может что-то писать ошибочно, и в то же время писать что-то еще правильно. И задача буддиста - накопать инфы по данному конкретному вопросу и сравнить информацию, прежде, чем что-то принимать на веру. Полезное проанализировать и взять, неполезное проанализировать и отринуть.

Мой Вам дружеский совет - не говорите вьетнамским товарищам ничего, ну не надо распространять дальше вражду, даже во имя поправок в паре информаций. 

А вот Берзину, как раз, вполне можно написать - может, он что-то конкретное про себя объяснит или даже раскается? :Smilie:  Чем чехвостить его у него за спиной.

----------

Lungrig (03.03.2013), Odvulpa (27.02.2013), Вадим Л (27.02.2013), лесник (27.02.2013), Нико (27.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ну, хорошо, про квантовую механику Вы не пишите. Но Вы пишите про Берзина. Вы полагаете, что хорошо знаете все о Берзине и сами пишите о нем всю правду? Возможно, практически о нем ничего не зная? Сколько его книг вы прочитали? Чтобы объективно судить об этом человеке? И какие именно? 
> 
> Это вполне вопрос Вашей уже порядочности - как буддиста - объективно рассматривать существ и их деятельность - с добрым к ним отношением в принципе, у Вас, я вижу, Махаяны там в традиции? Или нет?
> 
> А вообще, человек может что-то писать ошибочно, и в то же время писать что-то еще правильно. И задача буддиста - накопать инфы по данному конкретному вопросу и сравнить информацию, прежде, чем что-то принимать на веру. Полезное проанализировать и взять, неполезное проанализировать и отринуть.
> 
> Мой Вам дружеский совет - не говорите вьетнамским товарищам ничего, ну не надо распространять дальше вражду, даже во имя поправок в паре информаций. 
> 
> А вот Берзину, как раз, вполне можно написать - может, он что-то конкретное про себя объяснит или даже раскается? Чем чехвостить его у него за спиной.


Вы знаете, этот вопрос не так занимал бы меня (ну подумаешь, что в вопросе вьетнамского буддизма я оказался компетентнее известного буддолога, разъезжающего по миру с лекциями), если бы не некоторые нюансы:
-Поскольку работы Берзина интересуют в основном буддистов, мне хотелось предупредить единоверцев об ошибках д-ра Берзина в отношении вьетнамского буддизма. Ведь у человека, знакомого с вьетнамским буддизмом лишь по Берзину, могут возникнуть ложные представления о том, что вьетнамский буддизм относится к Тхераваде и, что уж совершенно не соответствует действительности, что буддизм во Вьетнаме якобы подвергается гонениям. Но моя попытка обсудить это на буддийском ресурсе в Контакте натолкнулась на не совсем адекватную и методологически чуждую буддизму позицию администрации вышеупомянутого ресурса. Усматривается желание замолчать правду, лишь бы не подмочить репутацию д-ра Берзина. Поначалу меня удивил запрет на критику ученого по религиозным мотивам. Ведь в науке, а Берзин выступает в данном случае как ученый, не может быть запрета на критику или обнародование ошибок того или иного ученого. Такое отношение методологически чуждо буддизму и свойственно скорее тоталитарным политичесим идеологиям, в которых любое покушение на авторитет автоматически считается чуть ли не святотатством.  Весьма удивляет то обстоятельства, что для последователей тибетского буддизма, читающих молитву "Слова Истины", замолчать истину ради сохранения реноме бывшего переводчика Далай Ламы считается чем-то приемлемым и нормальным.

-С недавних пор я интересуюсь политической аналитикой и лично мне видится в такой оценке Берзиным ситуации во Вьетнаме и отчасти других странах Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона не простая некомпетентность и небрежность. Ведь ученый с таким многолетним опытом исследований не может настолько невнимательно отнестисть к предмету исследования, чтобы объявить махаянские школы Тхеравадой и увидеть в "буддийском ренессансе" гонения на буддизм. 
Складывается впечатление, что некоторым силам выгодно определенным образом формировать общественное мнение о буддизме. 
Нельзя не обратить внимание на возрастающую роль стран Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона на фоне кризиса Еврозоны, о чем, например говорится в утвержденной Президентом России В. В. Путиным "Концепции внешней политики Российской Федерации":



> " 6. Продолжают сокращаться возможности исторического Запада доминировать в мировой экономике и политике. Происходит рассредоточение мирового потенциала силы и развития, его смещение на Восток, в первую очередь в Азиатско-Тихоокеанский регион. Выход на авансцену мировой политики и экономики новых игроков на фоне стремления западных государств сохранить свои привычные позиции сопряжен с усилением глобальной конкуренции, что проявляется в нарастании нестабильности в международных отношениях. http://www.ruvek.info/?module=articl...n=view&id=7811  "


Думается, что кому-то выгодно дискредитировать в глазах буддийского сообщества динамично развивающиеся государства Азии, такие как КНР и СРВ, заявить, что и в Японии буддизм "формализованно-показушный" в отличие от "единственно-правильного тибетского буддизма" и т.д..

В условиях обострившегося геополитического соперничества страны-конкуренты применяют различные методы, например, Верховный Суд Испании и Сенат Австралии критикуют внутреннюю политику КНР в ТАР, хотя аппарат КПК не указывает испанцам на проблемы басков, а австралийцам - на проблемы коренного населения Австралии. 

Лично мне неприятна политизация буддизма и буддологических исследований.

----------

Alex (27.02.2013), Pema Sonam (27.02.2013), Tong Po (27.02.2013), Вантус (27.02.2013), Кузьмич (27.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Отлично. Но тогда у меня к вам есть несколько вопросов.

Вы утверждаете, что буддизма Тхеравады вообще нет во Вьетнаме? И что в разные годы там не было разных буддийских предпочтений?
http://theravada.ru/History/New-hist...da-vietnam.htm

http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/Vietnamese_Buddhism



> As of 1997, there were 64 Theravada temples throughout the country, of which 19 were located in Saigon and its viccinity. Besides Buu-Quang and Ky-Vien temples, other well known temples are Buu-Long, Giac-Quang, Tam-Bao (Da-Nang), Thien-Lam and Huyen-Khong (Hue), and the large Sakyamuni Buddha Monument (Thich-Ca Phat Dai) in Vung Tau.


Вы утверждаете, что буддизм Тхеравады полностью исключает Махаяну?

Вы с представителями Тхеравады во Вьетнаме встречались?

Ездили ли вы по всему Дальнему Востоку, исследуя этот вопрос, или Ваше мнение основывается только на узком географическом месте?

Приведите, пожалуйста, процентный состав разных школ по разным дальневосточным районам и Вьетнаму *со ссылкой на компетентный источник*. И по другим странам Дальнего Востока - включая Японию.

А также сведенья по школам из компетентного источника на момент, когда Берзин писал свою статью.

А что касается буддологов и исследователей - они отражают собственное мнение по поводу литературы, которую исследуют.
Нашла интересную статью.

Наверно, Берзину кто-то противостоит? :Smilie:  Уж наверно, нормальный человек в первую очередь будет читать не мнение буддолога из далекой страны, а мнение самих вьетнамцев по поводу собственного буддизма? И исследовать статистики на данный момент по конкретной стране?

----------

лесник (28.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вот Берзину, как раз, вполне можно написать - может, он что-то конкретное про себя объяснит или даже раскается? Чем чехвостить его у него за спиной.


Я считаю, что Берзину можно и нужно написать и уточнить его взгляды. Как правило, они всегда отвечают на мейлы.

----------

Liza Lyolina (28.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.02.2013), Тао (06.03.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Отлично. Но тогда у меня к вам есть несколько вопросов.
> 
> Вы утверждаете, что буддизма Тхеравады вообще нет во Вьетнаме? И что в разные годы там не было разных буддийских предпочтений?
> http://theravada.ru/History/New-hist...da-vietnam.htm
> 
> http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/Vietnamese_Buddhism
> 
> 
> Вы утверждаете, что буддизм Тхеравады полностью исключает Махаяну?
> ...


Я же Вам давал информацию, из которой следовало, что во Вьетнаме проживают несколько десятков тысяч представителей Тхеравады, правда, представителей Махаяны больше почти в тысячу раз. 

С одним из представителей Тхеравады, а именно с бхиккху тхеравадинским лично общался, в 2011 году в меру моих познаний во вьетнамском и его познаний в английском. 

Поездки по Дальнему Востоку- это еще не залог достоверности исследования, вот, Берзин Ваш ездил-ездил и в итоге пишет такую отсебятину про вьетнамский буддизм. 

Действительно, мнение вьетнамских товарищей по этому вопросу будет более авторитетным чем мое или мнение Берзина, в связи с этим я к ним и обращусь с просьбой о предоставлении информации о процентном соотношении тхеравадинов и махаянцев, о якобы существующих гонениях на буддизм и их отношении к творчеству Берзина.

Кстати, упомянутая Вами Нгуен Тхи Хонг написала:



> Этому способствовали и благоприятные условия: наличие во Вьетнаме достаточно развитой философско-психологической традиции буддизма *Махаяны*; прекрасно принявшаяся на вьетнамской почве даосская традиция и особенно — усилия образованных вьетнамских монахов в области переводов и комментариев к классическим сутрам и привнесение ими элементов народного фольклора в буддийские ритуалы.


Далее она неоднократно упоминает таких тхиенши как Винитаручи, Во Нго Тхонг, анализирует влияние китайского чань на становление школы Чук Лам, что как бы указывает на все же махаянский характер вьетнамского буддизма, ведь Чань и Тхиен, наряду со школой Чистой Земли, являются махаянскими школами. 

Также она указывает на то, что:



> «Будучи одной из самых древних религий вьетов, буддизм не только сумел укорениться в современной реальности Вьетнама: он продолжает оказывать положительное воздействие на мышление и поведение современного вьетнамца — субъекта производственной деятельности. Показателем заметной роли буддийской этики в этом отношении является сдерживание развития в современном обществе крайностей индивидуализма, безразличия и эгоизма. *Кроме того, опираясь на некоторые буддийские принципы, нынешняя светская власть во Вьетнаме пытается найти оптимальные идеологические позиции, которые органично сочетали бы социальную справедливость, коллективизм и уважительное отношение к труду в условиях рыночной экономики.*»


Уж коль скоро светская власть СРВ опирается на буддийские принципы, значит, она не считает буддизм своим врагом, как это утверждает д-р Берзин?

Есть мало сугубо вьетнамских сайтов о буддизме с информацией на английском, мне пока что некогда переводить их контент, хотелось бы закончить перевод комментариев на "Сутру сердца" с вьетнамского, хотя, если Берзин прав, то ни "Сутры сердца", ни комментариев на нее на вьетнамском быть просто не может :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013), лесник (28.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Послушайте, некомпетентность в этих вопросах (история буддизма, философия, переводы) вообще скорее правило чем исключение. И как говорилось уже, может быть своё мнение, можно ошибаться. В вопросах  истории вообще кто во что горазд, всё субьективно. И грешат этим отнюдь не только европейцы. Примеров сколько угодно. Хорошо переведённых книг по пальцам можно пересчитать. И на этом фоне Берзин не самый. Он перевёл и отдал бесплатно  столько полезного материала , что не знаю кого с ним можно сравнить. Так что может придержать коней?

----------

Tong Po (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Послушайте, некомпетентность в этих вопросах (история буддизма, философия, переводы) вообще скорее правило чем исключение. И как говорилось уже, может быть своё мнение, можно ошибаться. В вопросах  истории вообще кто во что горазд, всё субьективно. И грешат этим отнюдь не только европейцы. Примеров сколько угодно. Хорошо переведённых книг по пальцам можно пересчитать. И на этом фоне Берзин не самый. Он перевёл и отдал бесплатно  столько полезного материала , что не знаю кого с ним можно сравнить. Так что может придержать коней?


К Берзину как к переводчику у меня претензий нет, ибо я сам не переводчик. Кстати, в России было и есть довольно много хороших переводчиков, которых действительно можно читать: Торчинов, Парибок, Малыгина, Нариньяни и т.д.

Мои претензии к Берзину не как к буддийскому деятелю или переводчику, а именно как к ученому. В ситуации с искаженным изложением ситуации во Вьетнаме я вижу два варианта:
1. Ошибки возникли в силу того, что Берзин неряшливо и недобросовестно относится к сбору и анализу информации, что свидетельствует о его неуважении к потенциальному читателю. 
2. Берзин, как все-таки многоопытный ученый муж, скрупулезно собирает информацию, однако, возможно в силу наличия политического заказа или по личным соображениям, хочет подать ее читателю в извращенном виде, что тоже свидетельствует о его неуважении к потенциальному читателю. 

Коль скоро, при анализе двух наиболее вероятных причин ошибки Берзина, выясняется, что данный автор не уважает своих потенциальных читателей, полагаю, что ни он, ни другие лица не вправе требовать проявления уважения к работам означенного автора.

----------

Топпер- (27.02.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Складывается впечатление, что некоторым силам выгодно определенным образом формировать общественное мнение о буддизме. 
> Нельзя не обратить внимание на возрастающую роль стран Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона на фоне кризиса Еврозоны, о чем, например говорится в утвержденной Президентом России В. В. Путиным "Концепции внешней политики Российской Федерации"


Слушайте, ну давайте уж без паранойи.
Где был Путин в 1996 году, когда была написана статья?))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> К Берзину как к переводчику у меня претензий нет, ибо я сам не переводчик. Кстати, в России было и есть довольно много хороших переводчиков, которых действительно можно читать: Торчинов, Парибок, Малыгина, Нариньяни и т.д.
> 
> Мои претензии к Берзину не как к буддийскому деятелю или переводчику, а именно как к ученому. В ситуации с искаженным изложением ситуации во Вьетнаме я вижу два варианта:
> 1. Ошибки возникли в силу того, что Берзин неряшливо и недобросовестно относится к сбору и анализу информации, что свидетельствует о его неуважении к потенциальному читателю. 
> 2. Берзин, как все-таки многоопытный ученый муж, скрупулезно собирает информацию, однако, возможно в силу наличия политического заказа или по личным соображениям, хочет подать ее читателю в извращенном виде, что тоже свидетельствует о его неуважении к потенциальному читателю. 
> 
> Коль скоро, при анализе двух наиболее вероятных причин ошибки Берзина, выясняется, что данный автор не уважает своих потенциальных читателей, полагаю, что ни он, ни другие лица не вправе требовать проявления уважения к работам означенного автора.


Ну да Вы это уже говорили. Можно ли применить Вашу логику и скажем в таком вопросе?

"Раз Фредди Меркури был гей , то и творчество его для меня подозрительно и ущербно, поскольку гей-это плохо",
"Раз Высоцкий был наркоманом, то и стихи эго скорее всего какашка и доверия не вызывает",  
"Раз Достоевский писал  на заказ то его вообще читать западло "

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> "Раз Фредди Меркури был гей , то и творчество его для меня подозрительно и ущербно, поскольку гей-это плохо",


Кстати, да! Никогда не любил квинов! )))))) Но про ахтунга узнал уже позже.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, да! Никогда не любил квинов! )))))) Но про ахтунга узнал уже позже.


И  воттеперь из-за них плохо относитесь к гомосексуалистам?

----------

Ho Shim (05.03.2013), Legba (27.02.2013), Карма Палджор (04.03.2013), Нико (27.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ну да Вы это уже говорили. Можно ли применить Вашу логику и скажем в таком вопросе?
> 
> "Раз Фредди Меркури был гей , то и творчество его для меня подозрительно и ущербно, поскольку гей-это плохо",
> "Раз Высоцкий был наркоманом, то и стихи эго скорее всего какашка и доверия не вызывает",  
> "Раз Достоевский писал  на заказ то его вообще читать западло "


При обсуждении работ ученого идет не о сексуальных предпочтениях или отношении к наркотикам, а о добросовестном отношении ученого к работе, его склонности к фальсификациям и т.д. В случае Берзина лично мне очевидно, что он либо недобросовестно относится к своей научной деятельности, либо имеет склонность к фальсифицированию имеющейся информации. И то, и другое делает его в моих глазах ненадежным источником научных знаний о буддизме.

Весьма странна реакция некоторых буддистов, особенно, представителей тибетских школ, на вполне оправданную критику *научных* работ Берзина. Если ученый выставляет на суд общественности свои работы, то объективная критика этих работ не только приемлема, но и желательна, иначе о какой науке может идти речь?


Однако критика научных работ Берзина была воспринята чуть ли не как покушение на святыни, вот эта подмена критичности мышления ничем не обоснованным почитанием авторитетов  мне кажется весьма опасным явлением, противоречащим буддийской методологии как таковой.

Также противоречащим буддийской методологии я считаю и попытки любой ценой сохранить реноме д-ра Берзина, пусть даже и ценой замалчивания правды и применения административного ресурса в отношении критикующих качество научных работ д-ра Берзина.

----------

Liza Lyolina (28.02.2013), Tong Po (27.02.2013), Кузьмич (27.02.2013), Топпер- (27.02.2013), Фил (05.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если из истории убрать всю ложь, то это совсем не значит, что останется одна только правда - в результате может вообще ничего не остаться.
Станислав Ежи Лец

----------


## Ондрий

> И  воттеперь из-за них плохо относитесь к гомосексуалистам?


Не из-за них и не к ним. А к лобби и показному выпячиванию. И против не браков гомиков, а усыновлению ими детей.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не из-за них и не к ним. А к лобби и показному выпячиванию. И против не браков гомиков, а усыновлению ими детей.


Вот, что значит музыка  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (27.02.2013), Ондрий (27.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Если ученый выставляет на суд общественности свои работы, то объективная критика этих работ не только приемлема, но и желательна, иначе о какой науке может идти речь?


Где можно ознакомиться с такой критикой?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Где можно ознакомиться с такой критикой?


Из наиболее доступных материалов- сообщения в этой теме

----------


## Dron

> Из наиболее доступных материалов- сообщения в этой теме


Вы действительно считаете такие сообщения критикой?

----------

лесник (04.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вы действительно считаете такие сообщения критикой?


Ну, конечно я мог бы написать довольно обширную статью о действительном положении вещей во вьетнамском буддизме. об истории вьетнамского буддизма, который без сомнений является разновидностью Махаяны, а не Тхеравады и т.д. Но я думаю, что даже из имеющейся информации можно сделать вывод о том, что Берзин неверно описал вьетнамский буддизм как с исторической, так и с буддологической стороны.

----------


## Dron

> Ну, конечно я мог бы написать довольно обширную статью о действительном положении вещей во вьетнамском буддизме. об истории вьетнамского буддизма, который без сомнений является разновидностью Махаяны, а не Тхеравады и т.д. Но я думаю, что даже из имеющейся информации можно сделать вывод о том, что Берзин неверно описал вьетнамский буддизм как с исторической, так и с буддологической стороны.


И что же, он явно лгал, жег деревни?

----------


## Нико

> И что же, он явно лгал, жег деревни?


Это ты жжёшь деревни.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> И что же, он явно лгал, жег деревни?


Или лгал, или проявил неподобающую для "буддолога с мировым именем" халатность, отнеся вьетнамский буддизм к Тхераваде. Если Вы читаете на вьетнамском, могу отправить Вам небольшой текст вьетнамского автора, в котором тот указывает на то, что вьетнамский буддизм относится к Махаяне,  а не к Тхераваде. 
Кроме того, не соответствуют действительности сведения о якобы гонениях на буддизм во Вьетнаме.

----------


## Ассаджи

Исходный тезис Берзина:

"Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии

Вьетнам

Хотя во Вьетнаме никогда не было аналога китайской культурной революции, буддизм здесь все еще считается врагом государства, а монахи продолжают бросать вызов государственной власти и ее контролю над населением. В этой стране стать монахом очень трудно, и многих из них до сих пор заключают в тюрьмы. Функционируют лишь «показные» монастыри, в основном для целей пропаганды. На севере, где монашеские институты мирно сосуществовали с коммунистами во время вьетнамской войны, режим для монахов более свободный. На юге страны власти относятся к монахам более жестко и подозрительно."

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ism_world.html

Вьетнам относится именно к Юговосточной Азии, а не к Восточной Азии; поэтому он закономерно относится к этому разделу, тем более что буддизм Тхеравады в этой стране хорошо представлен.

О притеснениях буддизма во Вьетнаме можно прочитать на английском:

http://countrystudies.us/vietnam/42.htm
http://www.tricycle.com/web-exclusiv...thumb?page=0,1

О Тхераваде во Вьетнаме:

http://www.budsas.org/ebud/vn_thera.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhism_in_Vietnam
http://khemarama.com/en/

----------

Ittosai (04.03.2013), Odvulpa (04.03.2013), лесник (04.03.2013), Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

Я вспомнила, что было какое-то самосожжение монахов во Вьетнаме. Это было по какому поводу?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Исходный тезис Берзина:
> 
> "Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии
> 
> Вьетнам
> 
> Хотя во Вьетнаме никогда не было аналога китайской культурной революции, буддизм здесь все еще считается врагом государства, а монахи продолжают бросать вызов государственной власти и ее контролю над населением. В этой стране стать монахом очень трудно, и многих из них до сих пор заключают в тюрьмы. Функционируют лишь «показные» монастыри, в основном для целей пропаганды. На севере, где монашеские институты мирно сосуществовали с коммунистами во время вьетнамской войны, режим для монахов более свободный. На юге страны власти относятся к монахам более жестко и подозрительно."
> 
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ism_world.html
> ...


Никто не отрицал наличия пусть даже нескольких десятков тысяч тхеравадинов во Вьетнаме, однако подавляющее большинство вьетнамских буддистов от Винитаручи- до Тхить Ньят Ханя исповедовали и исповедуют одну из махаянских школ (Тхиен, Чистая Земля) и т.д.
Кстати, если бы Вы перешли по одной из Ваших ссылок, то прочитали бы:



> Buddhism spread first from China to Vietnam's Red River Delta region in approximately the second century A.D., and then from India to the southern Mekong Delta area at some time between the third and the sixth centuries. *The Chinese version, Mahayana Buddhism, became the faith of most Vietnamese*, whereas the Indian version, Theravada (or Hinayana) Buddhism, was confined mostly to the southern delta region.


По поводу якобы существующих гонений:
1. 


> «Будучи одной из самых древних религий вьетов, буддизм не только сумел укорениться в современной реальности Вьетнама: он продолжает оказывать положительное воздействие на мышление и поведение современного вьетнамца — субъекта производственной деятельности. Показателем заметной роли буддийской этики в этом отношении является сдерживание развития в современном обществе крайностей индивидуализма, безразличия и эгоизма. Кроме того, о*пираясь на некоторые буддийские принципы, нынешняя светская власть во Вьетнаме пытается найти оптимальные идеологические позиции, которые органично сочетали бы социальную справедливость, коллективизм и уважительное отношение к труду в условиях рыночной экономики*» Нгуен Тхи Фонг


Я уже не говорю о масштабном строительстве храмов, статуй Будды, создании института изучения буддизма и т.д.
http://www.nhat-nam.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1408

2. По поводу якобы "гонений на Тхить Ньят Ханя:
в 2009 и 2011 гг. я лично видел книги Тхить Ньят Ханя в свободной продаже в храмовой лавке и даже приобрел пару книг, кроме того, тогдашний Президент Вьетнама Нгуен Минь Чиет лично встречался с Тхить Ньят Ханем во время визита Тхить Ньят Ханя в СРВ- http://www.nhat-nam.ru/reportazh2.html

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я вспомнила, что было какое-то самосожжение монахов во Вьетнаме. Это было по какому поводу?


Наиболее известным является самосожжение Тхить Куан Дыка, позднее признанного бодхисаттвой, в знак протеста против гонений на Дхарму организованных прозападным режимом Нго Динь Зьема. 

1963 г. в Южном Вьетнаме буддийский монах сжигает себя в знак протеста против гонений на буддизм, организованных проамериканским, антикоммунистическим режимом Зьема:

Тот же, 1963 г. Президент Хо Ши Мин в Ханое молится Будде:


В якобы враждебном буддизму Вьетнаме в Хошимин-сити открыт памятник бодхисаттве Тхить Куан Дыку:


Выводы очевидны.
Довольно странно, не правда ли, что американский ученый Берзин не упоминает о том, что проамериканский режим Нго Динь Зьема запрещал вьетнамским буддистам праздновать буддийские праздники и стремился уничтожить буддизм на ввереной ему территории, зато Берзин пишет о том, что во Вьетнаме буддизм подвергается гонениям, потому что Президент СРВ лично встречается с монахами, в т.ч. и эмигрантом Тхить Ньят Ханем, во Вьетнам приезжает Тулку Другпа Ринпоче и на вьетнамский язык переводятся книги нынешнего Далай Ламы, о господдержке буддизма в виде строительства культовых сооружений, статуй и т.д. уже говорилось. Кто не верит- "чемодан- аэропорт- Ха Ной или Хо Ши Мин-сити" :Smilie: 
Очевидно, Берзин хочет, чтобы руководство СРВ и буддийское сообщество Вьетнама изменило свое до недавнего времени хорошее отношение к тибетскому буддизму и его представителям, таким, как Далай Лама и Тулку Другпа Ринпоче.

----------

Bob (05.03.2013), Tong Po (04.03.2013), Vega (05.03.2013), Вантус (05.03.2013), Ондрий (04.03.2013), Топпер- (04.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Видимо, тут намеренное или подсознательное уничижение любого про-коммунистического режима. Плохая реклама "освободительной" деятельности американцев ему не нужна. Вот и перевернули все с ног на голову. Первый раз чтоли.

----------

Bob (05.03.2013), Liza Lyolina (05.03.2013), Tong Po (04.03.2013), Вантус (05.03.2013), Кузьмич (05.03.2013), Пема Ванчук (04.03.2013), Топпер- (04.03.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Никто не отрицал наличия пусть даже нескольких десятков тысяч тхеравадинов во Вьетнаме, однако подавляющее большинство вьетнамских буддистов от Винитаручи- до Тхить Ньят Ханя исповедовали и исповедуют одну из махаянских школ (Тхиен, Чистая Земля) и т.д.


Я бы вообще назвал это вьетнамским буддизмом - столько там всего синтезировано. Кстати, большинство вьетнамских буддистов так и делают, не относя себя к какому-то виду буддизма.

Не понимаю, почему Вы мне пишете о махаяне во Вьетнаме - я об этом хорошо знаю.

Я Вам объяснил, почему Берзин вполне оправданно отнес Вьетнам к разделу Юго-восточной Азии. Он тоже, думаю, прекрасно знает о махаяне во Вьетнаме.




> Довольно странно, не правда ли, что американский ученый Берзин не упоминает о том, что проамериканский режим Нго Динь Зьема запрещал вьетнамским буддистам праздновать буддийские праздники и стремился уничтожить буддизм на ввереной ему территории.


Почему Берзин должен писать об этом в статье "Положение буддизма в современном мире", в кратеньком абзаце по Вьетнаму?




> По поводу якобы существующих гонений:
> 
> 1.
> «Будучи одной из самых древних религий вьетов, буддизм не только сумел укорениться в современной реальности Вьетнама: он продолжает оказывать положительное воздействие на мышление и поведение современного вьетнамца — субъекта производственной деятельности. Показателем заметной роли буддийской этики в этом отношении является сдерживание развития в современном обществе крайностей индивидуализма, безразличия и эгоизма. Кроме того, опираясь на некоторые буддийские принципы, нынешняя светская власть во Вьетнаме пытается найти оптимальные идеологические позиции, которые органично сочетали бы социальную справедливость, коллективизм и уважительное отношение к труду в условиях рыночной экономики» Нгуен Тхи Фонг


Прекрасная цитата!




> В царской России церковь, верно, служила самодержавию, помещикам и капиталистам, оправдывала жестокую эксплуатацию народных масс,   поддерживала   эксплуататоров   в  борьбе   против трудящихся. Известно также, что   сразу  же   после   победы Октябрьской социалистической революции,  в   годы гражданской войны и позже многие религиозные организации, группы духовенства держали себя враждебно по отношению к Советской власти. В связи с этим отдельные служители культов привлекались государством к ответственности  не за религиозную,  а за антиправительственную    деятельность, направленную против интересов советского народа, в угоду внутренней контрреволюции и международному империализму. Естественно поэтому, что борьба советского народа против врагов   социалистического государства включала в себя и борьбу против тех реакционных представителей церкви, которые занимались враждебной советскому народу деятельностью. В настоящее время в результате победы социализма и   ликвидации   эксплуататорских   классов в СССР подорваны социальные корни религии, уничтожена база, на которую опиралась церковь. Служители церкви  в своем  большинстве, как свидетельствуют факты, также занимают теперь лояльные позиции по отношению к Советской власти.
> 
> http://istrorijarossii.narod.ru/oreligii.htm


Еще об иезуитской политике коммунистов во Вьетнаме по отношению к буддистам, на английском. Коммунисты уже тридцать лет преследуют "Объединенную буддийскую церковь Вьетнама", которая отказалась входить во "Вьетнамский Отечественный Фронт" по поддержке компартии:

There are two main Buddhist organizations in Vietnam -- the government-sanctioned Buddhist Church of Vietnam (BCV) and the independent Unified Buddhist Church of Vietnam (UBCV). The BCV is part of the "Vietnamese Fatherland Front" organized by the party to support the party. The UBCV refuses to join the BCV and is banned by the government.

For 30 years the government has been harassing and detaining UBCV monks and nuns and raiding their temples. UBCV leader Thich Quang Do, 79, has been in detention or house arrest for the past 26 years. 

http://buddhism.about.com/od/through...In-Vietnam.htm

См. также:
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-...6s07-woap.html
http://www.canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/19383

----------

Ho Shim (05.03.2013), Odvulpa (04.03.2013), Styeba (05.03.2013), лесник (05.03.2013), Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, да! Никогда не любил квинов! )))))) Но про ахтунга узнал уже позже.


А Чайковский П.И. - тоже отстой?
И музыка у него - гомосячья?  :Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (05.03.2013)

----------


## Vega

> Видимо, тут намеренное или подсознательное уничижение любого про-коммунистического режима. Плохая реклама "освободительной" деятельности американцев ему не нужна. Вот и перевернули все с ног на голову. Первый раз чтоли.


А всё-таки очень нехорошо, что буддисты в  Ассизи в 1986  и 2002 были.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я бы вообще назвал это вьетнамским буддизмом - столько там всего синтезировано. Кстати, большинство вьетнамских буддистов так и делают, не относя себя к какому-то виду буддизма.
> 
> Не понимаю, почему Вы мне пишете о махаяне во Вьетнаме - я об этом хорошо знаю.
> 
> Я Вам объяснил, почему Берзин вполне оправданно отнес Вьетнам к разделу Юго-восточной Азии. Он тоже, думаю, прекрасно знает о махаяне во Вьетнаме.
> 
> 
> 
> Почему Берзин должен писать об этом в статье "Положение буддизма в современном мире", в кратеньком абзаце по Вьетнаму?
> ...


Берзин отнес вьетнамский буддизм не только к буддизму ЮВА, но и к буддизму Тхеравады, что, согласитесь, ошибочно. Тхеравадины есть и в той же Японии, однако Японию к странам Тхеравады он не отнес.

Насчет заявлений американских авторов по поводу якобы притеснений последователей Тхить Ньят Ханя согласиться не могу. Поскольку сам упомянутый Тхить Ньят Хань был принят Президентом СРВ, еще в августе 2011 г. книги Тхить Ньят Ханя я самолично видел в свободной продаже наряду с книгами Далай Ламы на вьетнамском, не думаю, что если бы последователи Тхить Ньят Ханя подвергались таким "гонениям", как это расписывают американцы и канадцы, то его книги издавались бы и свободно продавались бы  :Smilie: 

Если Вам так нравятся сообщения о якобы "гонениях", то почитайте сайт последователей Шугдэна, там довольно много статей о тех репрессиях, которым они якобы подвергаются со стороны Далай Ламы. Кстати, книги Геше Келсанга Гьяцо вряд ли будут продаваться в лавке при гелугпинском храме...

Насчет якобы прокитайской политики Вьетнама, канадцы и американцы явно не в курсе: у СРВ и КНР отношения довольно сложные начиная где-то с 1978 г., особенно отношения осложнились из-за территориальных споров вокруг островов Спартли и Паресель. Так что не думаю, что руководство СРВ стало бы критиковать Тхить Ньят Ханя из-за того, чтобы "сделать приятно" КНР.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насчет заявлений американских авторов по поводу якобы притеснений последователей Тхить Ньят Ханя согласиться не могу. Поскольку сам упомянутый Тхить Ньят Хань был принят Президентом СРВ, еще в августе 2011 г. книги Тхить Ньят Ханя я самолично видел в свободной продаже наряду с книгами Далай Ламы на вьетнамском, не думаю, что если бы последователи Тхить Ньят Ханя подвергались таким "гонениям", как это расписывают американцы и канадцы, то его книги издавались бы и свободно продавались бы


Если договаривать о почтенном Тхить Ньят Хане, то...
Вот фрагмент из его недавней проповеди в переводе на русский:

"Покинув свою страну в 1966-м году, я старался сохранить свою Сангху в себе, в своем сердце.
Я собирался отправиться на Запад на три месяца, чтобы открыто призвать к миру и согласию во Вьетнаме. Потому что во Вьетнаме запрещалось говорить о мире и согласии. Потому что обе стороны зашли в тупик, но хотели сражаться до конца. И не было условий для достижения мира и согласия. И мне пришлось выехать из страны, чтобы сказать: "Мы не хотим этой войны! Мы хотим, чтобы война закончилась, мы хотим мирных переговоров". Во Вьетнаме это было невозможно в период 1960-1965 гг. И я решил поехать.
Мы получили приглашение прочесть серию лекций из Корнелльского университета, Итака, Нью-Йорк. И после этого Союз сторонников примирения помог организовать выступления в Соединенных Штатах, чтобы привлечь внимание и выразить обеспокоенность вьетнамского народа: "Мы не хотим этой войны. Мы хотим прекратить войну. Мы не хотим чтобы вражда продолжалась".
В Америке можно было говорить об этом, даже если это не нравится многим, даже если это не нравится правительству.
Мне кажется, если бы посольство США в Сайгоне... Если бы они узнали, что я собираюсь в Америку, чтобы призывать к прекращению войны, они не дали бы мне визу. Но я показал им приглашение из Корнелльского университета...
А после моих публичных выступлений мне запретили возвращаться домой и мне пришлось провести 40 лет в изгнании.
Нам приходится платить сторицей за то что мы совершаем.
Прошло более 39 лет, прежде чем мне позволили, наконец, вернуться во Вьетнам первый раз..."
А теперь, видимо, там многое изменилось, включая отношения с США.

----------

Марина В (11.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А всё-таки очень нехорошо, что буддисты в  Ассизи в 1986  и 2002 были


Нехорошо вообще, или про конкретное место нехорошо?

----------


## Вантус

> Если Вам так нравятся сообщения о якобы "гонениях", то почитайте сайт последователей Шугдэна, там довольно много статей о тех репрессиях, которым они якобы подвергаются со стороны Далай Ламы. Кстати, книги Геше Келсанга Гьяцо вряд ли будут продаваться в лавке при гелугпинском храме...


Они не якобы подвергаются, они на самом деле довольно сурово преследовались - всякие активисты били стекла и вообще кстраивали обструкцию, была организована отличная сегрегация, даже дряхлые дедушки вынуждены были публично клясться, что не любят Дордже Шугдена и прочие милые штучки.

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Они не якобы подвергаются, они на самом деле довольно сурово преследовались - всякие активисты били стекла и вообще кстраивали обструкцию, была организована отличная сегрегация, даже дряхлые дедушки вынуждены были публично клясться, что не любят Дордже Шугдена и прочие милые штучки.


Вантус, одна из "милых штучек" -- это убийство директора Института диалектики Лобсанга Гьяцо вместе с двумя его учениками. Прямо рядом с центральным храмом Дхарамсалы. Год 98й, кажется. Была кровавая резня.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, одна из "милых штучек" -- это убийство директора Института диалектики Лобсанга Гьяцо вместе с двумя его учениками. Прямо рядом с центральным храмом Дхарамсалы. Год 98й, кажется. Была кровавая резня.


Причем кто его убил - дело темное, очень темное. Сами адепты категорически против обвинений в убийстве.

----------


## Нико

> Причем кто его убил - дело темное, очень темное. Сами адепты категорически против обвинений в убийстве.


Да дело не очень-то тёмное. Кто будет убивать почтенного геше, который был ярым противником Ш-дена?

----------


## Ондрий

> Да дело не очень-то тёмное. Кто будет убивать почтенного геше, который был ярым противником Ш-дена?


Милая Нико, даже примитивные бульварные детективы на которые способна и Д.Донцова, могут содержать такие незамысловатые сюжеты с провокацией. Рейхстаг пожгли свои же. А тут такая жареная тема как религиозные притеснения.)) Я не к тому, что мне милы ш-вцы, мне лично они даром не упали и вся эта тема с расплевыванием внутри гелуг и разделением дацанов заборчиками, очень неприятна сама по себе. Дико рад, что мне повезло не взять обеты от тех лам, которые потом перешли на "темную сторону Силы". Я представляю, какой это кошмар для учеников. Трагедия не меньшая, чем проблема 2х Кармап. Тут нет простого решения. Действительно, многие хорошие тихие старые дедушки, нигде и никуда не влезавшие ни в какие замесы, тихо себе практикующие, враз оказались заложниками ситуации. Сегодня один Ш-ден, завтра другой какой попадет в немилость... Лучше туда не ввязываться в принципе. И не увлекаться поддержкой никакими непонятными защитниками, кои максимум имеют наверное исторический смысл только для самих этнических тибетцев.. Белым это все излишнее - есть 3 Драгоценности и иидамы с бодхисаттвами, остальное - от лукавого.

Лучший способ обезопасить себя от вынужденных: школьных потрясений, зашиты странного поведения высоких иерархов, политических и экономических нелицеприятных историй - это практиковать в маленькой, властьнеимущей под-школе у не-знаменитых на весь мир лам-иерархов и не завязанных на необходимость поддержания политики высшего духовенства.  Какой-нибудь дрикунг, например... Я ни к чему не призываю, я только делюсь своими мыслями

----------

Alex (06.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2013)

----------


## Vega

> Нехорошо вообще, или про конкретное место нехорошо?


вообще...

----------


## Нико

> Милая Нико, даже примитивные бульварные детективы на которые способна и Д.Донцова, могут содержать такие незамысловатые сюжеты с провокацией. Рейхстаг пожгли свои же. А тут такая жареная тема как религиозные притеснения.)) Я не к тому, что мне милы ш-вцы, мне лично они даром не упали и вся эта тема с расплевыванием внутри гелуг и разделением дацанов заборчиками, очень неприятна сама по себе. Дико рад, что мне повезло не взять обеты от тех лам, которые потом перешли на "темную сторону Силы". Я представляю, какой это кошмар для учеников. Трагедия не меньшая, чем проблема 2х Кармап. Тут нет простого решения. Действительно, многие хорошие тихие старые дедушки, нигде и никуда не влезавшие ни в какие замесы, тихо себе практикующие, враз оказались заложниками ситуации. Сегодня один Ш-ден, завтра другой какой попадет в немилость... Лучше туда не ввязываться в принципе. И не увлекаться поддержкой никакими непонятными защитниками, кои максимум имеют наверное исторический смысл только для самих этнических тибетцев.. Белым это все излишнее - есть 3 Драгоценности и иидамы с бодхисаттвами, остальное - от лукавого.
> 
> Лучший способ обезопасить себя от вынужденных: школьных потрясений, зашиты странного поведения высоких иерархов, политических и экономических нелицеприятных историй - это практиковать в маленькой, властьнеимущей под-школе у не-знаменитых на весь мир лам-иерархов и не завязанных на необходимость поддержания политики высшего духовенства.  Какой-нибудь дрикунг, например... Я ни к чему не призываю, я только делюсь своими мыслями


Дорогой мой Ондрий, в тибетском буддизме вообще ни от чего себя не обезопасить. Трудная это дорога, не без предательств.

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> вообще...


Т.е. нехорошо, что буддисты вообще где-то были?

----------


## Кузьмич

> А Чайковский П.И. - тоже отстой?
> И музыка у него - гомосячья?


Принадлежность ПИ... Чайковского к сексуальной элите - большой вопрос. Элитой этой и муссируемый. Не стоит верить каждому пидорасу. Да прибудет счастье.

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.03.2013), Фил (06.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Принадлежность ПИ... Чайковского к сексуальной элите - большой вопрос. Элитой этой и муссируемый. Не стоит верить каждому пидорасу. Да прибудет счастье.


А чой-то Вы так мату хорошо обучены?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Да дело не очень-то тёмное. Кто будет убивать почтенного геше, который был ярым противником Ш-дена?


Логика Ваша железна! С днем рождения дедушки Сталина, вчера!!

----------


## Ашвария

> А чой-то Вы так мату хорошо обучены?


прошу прощения.
Там просто в одном слове две грамматические ошибки было: е вместо и должно быть и в конце слова буква т.
Это легальный криминалистический термин, есть в судебной экспертизе тоже.

----------

Alex (06.03.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А чой-то Вы так мату хорошо обучены?


Дык, не в лондОнах дэдство проводил. Город Оха, сугробы, сопки.

А мат где усмотрели?

----------


## Vega

> Т.е. нехорошо, что буддисты вообще где-то были?



нет. нехорошо, что участвовали в этом мероприятии.

----------


## Нико

> Дык, не в лондОнах дэдство проводил. Город Оха, сугробы, сопки.
> 
> А мат где усмотрели?


Ну у Вас на букву "п" выше в этой теме и на букву "м" в другой. Может, это уже за мат не считается, я просто не знаю.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну у Вас на букву "п" выше в этой теме и на букву "м" в другой. Может, это уже за мат не считается, я просто не знаю.


Нет, это не мат. Возможно, к сожалению...

----------


## Нико

> Нет, это не мат. Возможно, к сожалению...


Ну ладно тогда. На мой взгляд -- грубоватая лексика. Но я могу ошибаться.  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

По роду своей деятельности изучаю некоторые документы, касающиеся вьетнамской войны и нашел один небезынтиресный меморандум ЦРУ от 20 апреля 1966 года, в котором сказано:



> Virtually all ethnic Vetnamese adhere to the Mahayana sect, an essentially northen branch of Buddhism.
> *«Thich Tri Quang and Buddhist Political Objectives in South Vietnam» / Intelligence Memorandum; CIA, 1966.*


Получается, что за 30 лет до обзора д-ра Берзина сотрудники ЦРУ разбирались в буддологии лучше, чем упомянутый доктор, отнесший вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады...

----------


## Нико

А буддолухи -- они такие. Существа из мира сказок. Гарри Поттер там и прочая.

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> По роду своей деятельности изучаю некоторые документы, касающиеся вьетнамской войны и нашел один небезынтиресный меморандум ЦРУ от 20 апреля 1966 года, в котором сказано:
> 
> 
> Получается, что за 30 лет до обзора д-ра Берзина сотрудники ЦРУ разбирались в буддологии лучше, чем упомянутый доктор, отнесший вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады...


Я думаю, Берзин все знает и сознательно передергивает, чтобы показать, что якобы лишь тибетцы - полноценные махаянисты.

----------

Alex (01.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (01.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я думаю, Берзин все знает и сознательно передергивает, чтобы показать, что якобы лишь тибетцы - полноценные махаянисты.


Тем не менее, в СРВ переводят на вьетнамский и издают книги Дагпо Ринпоче и нынешнего Далай Ламы, из тибетских Учителей наиболее часто СРВ посещает Тулку Другпа Ринпоче и даже дает интервью государственным телеканалам СРВ. 

При таком отношении руководства СРВ к тибетскому буддизму, позиция Берзина выглядит вдвойне бесчестной и непорядочной.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> По роду своей деятельности изучаю некоторые документы, касающиеся вьетнамской войны и нашел один небезынтиресный меморандум ЦРУ от 20 апреля 1966 года, в котором сказано:
> 
> 
> Получается, что за 30 лет до обзора д-ра Берзина сотрудники ЦРУ разбирались в буддологии лучше, чем упомянутый доктор, отнесший вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады...


наверно дело в том что Вьетнам единственная страна где махаянцев и тхеровадинов приблизительно поровну. что и явилось причиной путаницы

----------


## Нико

> Тем не менее, в СРВ переводят на вьетнамский и издают книги Дагпо Ринпоче и нынешнего Далай Ламы, из тибетских Учителей наиболее часто СРВ посещает Тулку Другпа Ринпоче и даже дает интервью государственным телеканалам СРВ. 
> 
> При таком отношении руководства СРВ к тибетскому буддизму, позиция Берзина выглядит вдвойне бесчестной и непорядочной.


А чё вас вообще Берзин так взволновал? Сидит себе чел, переводит чего-то. Пишет эссе,как у них с Турманом принято. Имя имеет.... Свой сайт там и т.д. Всё  как положено. Меня прикололо, что Берзин,как и я, вообще ничего не понимает в интернете. Умеет пользоваться только вордом. Знакомые рассказывали. Это единственное, что сблизило. Не одна я дура в этом мире, оказывается.))))

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.01.2014), Сергей Хос (01.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

Кстати к Берзину, как к историку, всегда относился равнодушно (в основном из его статуса), но скажу  в его защиту пару слов.
Речь идет о массово тиражируемом мифе о том, что конец буддизма в Индии наступил из разрушения Наланды мусульманами, якобы сопровождаемом убиением тысяч монахов  и сжиганием библиотеки.
Так вот Берзин (как ни странно) эту обязательную буддистскую байку вообще не приводит и сообщает более достоверную версию, в которой Наланда естественно не упоминается.
см. здесь ,начиная с "Захват Бихара и Бенгалии".

----------


## Вантус

> наверно дело в том что Вьетнам единственная страна где махаянцев и тхеровадинов приблизительно поровну. что и явилось причиной путаницы


Путать позволительно обычному человеку, а не буддологу, сделавшему себе имя на буддологии.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.01.2014), Паня (01.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Путать позволительно обычному человеку, а не буддологу, сделавшему себе имя на буддологии.


Ну если ламы с ринпочами у нас не в почёте, то чего какие-то буддолухи???? Я им вообще никогда не доверяла,начиная с Торчинова. Придумывают глупости всякие.

----------


## Вантус

> Кстати к Берзину, как к историку, всегда относился равнодушно (в основном из его статуса), но скажу  в его защиту пару слов.
> Речь идет о массово тиражируемом мифе о том, что конец буддизма в Индии наступил из разрушения Наланды мусульманами, якобы сопровождаемом убиением тысяч монахов  и сжиганием библиотеки.
> Так вот Берзин (как ни странно) эту обязательную буддистскую байку вообще не приводит и сообщает более достоверную версию, в которой Наланда естественно не упоминается.
> см. здесь ,начиная с "Захват Бихара и Бенгалии".


Я думаю, что Берзин, убирая одну байку, пишет там дичайшую чушь и плодит еще более жесткие байки (неочевидные для обычного историка, но явные любому, кто занимался именно историей религии в средневековой Индии). Причем, опять же, сознательно. У меня пока нет желания подробно это разбирать, но если возникнет интерес, можно пройтись.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> наверно дело в том что Вьетнам единственная страна где махаянцев и тхеровадинов приблизительно поровну. что и явилось причиной путаницы


Тем не менее, сами вьетнамские авторы при всем том, что большая доля представителей этнических меньшинств относятся к последователям Тхеравады, пишут, что Вьетнам относится к числу махаянских стран- http://trandinhhoanh.files.wordpress...inh_vn_tdh.pdf (например, в этом комментарии на Сутру Сердца об этом говорится), впрочем, можно еще поднять статистику ВБЦ.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну если ламы с ринпочами у нас не в почёте, то чего какие-то буддолухи???? Я им вообще никогда не доверяла,начиная с Торчинова. Придумывают глупости всякие.


С вас нечего взять, вы адептка мизологии и религиозная фанатичка, вроде тетенек в хиджабах, увы. А с буддолога (т.е. ученого) спрос в тысячу раз выше, чем с какого-то ринпоча (служителя культа). У ученого научная объективность всегда должна стоять на первом месте.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

> Я думаю, что Берзин, убирая одну байку, пишет там дичайшую чушь и плодит еще более жесткие байки (неочевидные для обычного историка, но явные любому, кто занимался именно историей религии в средневековой Индии). Причем, опять же, сознательно. У меня пока нет желания подробно это разбирать, но если возникнет интерес, можно пройтись.


Вероятно он взвалил на себя непосильную задачу увязывания тибетской и научной историографии. Ну и маленько того.... :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Кстати к Берзину, как к историку, всегда относился равнодушно (в основном из его статуса), но скажу  в его защиту пару слов.
> Речь идет о массово тиражируемом мифе о том, что конец буддизма в Индии наступил из разрушения Наланды мусульманами, якобы сопровождаемом убиением тысяч монахов  и сжиганием библиотеки.
> Так вот Берзин (как ни странно) эту обязательную буддистскую байку вообще не приводит и сообщает более достоверную версию, в которой Наланда естественно не упоминается.
> см. здесь ,начиная с "Захват Бихара и Бенгалии".


Глупость какая.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У ученого научная объективность всегда должна стоять на первом месте.


А он не позиционирует себя как только лишь буддолога. Берзин - скорее, странствующий проповедник. И даже несколько больше, поскольку он еще и лунги дает. В частности, первый лунг на стослоговую я получил именно от него в его первый приезд в Питер в далеком 87-м. Причем, надо сказать, очень эффективно.

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

> Глупость какая.


Бывает...

----------


## Нико

> А он не позиционирует себя как только лишь буддолога. Берзин - скорее, странствующий проповедник. И даже несколько больше, поскольку он еще и лунги дает. В частности, первый лунг на стослоговую я получил именно от него в его первый приезд в Питер в далеком 87-м. Причем, надо сказать, очень эффективно.


Т.е. ? В чём выразилась эффективность? 

Жаль, я у Турмана лунг какой не попросила. Может, тоже эффективнее было бы, чем от Далай-ламы.

----------


## Нико

> С вас нечего взять, вы адептка мизологии и религиозная фанатичка, вроде тетенек в хиджабах, увы. А с буддолога (т.е. ученого) спрос в тысячу раз выше, чем с какого-то ринпоча (служителя культа). У ученого научная объективность всегда должна стоять на первом месте.


За "религиозную фанатичку" вам отвечать придётся. Ибо ошибаетесь. У Дубинина вон спросите. Например. Или у аурума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. ? В чём выразилась эффективность?


Эффективно - это если после лунга мантра сама звучит сутки в голове. Я так думаю.




> Жаль, я у Турмана лунг какой не попросила. Может, тоже эффективнее было бы, чем от Далай-ламы.


Попроси у него лунг на мастерство перевода ))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (01.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Эффективно - это если после лунга мантра сама звучит сутки в голове. Я так думаю.


Он без лунга мне мастер-класс провёл. "Божественный Господь", нирвана -- название ресторана, сансара- название духОв. Набралась опыта на всю оставшуюся жизнь. Сутками в голове это звучит. Короче, есть ещё гении в этом мире.

----------


## Николас

:Kiss:

----------

Сергей Хос (01.01.2014)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А буддолухи -- они такие. Существа из мира сказок. Гарри Поттер там и прочая.


Неужели Вы поверили? Берзин нигде не относит вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады.

Единственное, что он сделал - включил Вьетнам в подраздел "Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии" в своем кратком обзоре на странице http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ism_world.html

Подразделы у него сделаны по географическому признаку:
- Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии
- Восточноазиатский буддизм махаяны
- Центральноазиатский буддизм махаяны

причем традиции указаны весьма условно.

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Неужели Вы поверили? Берзин нигде не относит вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады.
> 
> Единственное, что он сделал - включил Вьетнам в подраздел "Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии" в своем кратком обзоре на странице http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ism_world.html
> 
> Подразделы у него сделаны по географическому признаку:
> - Буддизм традиции тхеравада Южной и юговосточной Азии
> - Восточноазиатский буддизм махаяны
> - Центральноазиатский буддизм махаяны
> 
> причем традиции указаны весьма условно.


Вьетнам, в любом случае, относится скорее к буддизму Махаяны, хоть и расположен по соседству с Камбоджей и другими странами ЮВА. Буддизм Тхеравады в СРВ исповедуют этнические меньшинства, по преимуществу- кхмеры, проживающие в дельте Меконга. Я уже молчу про ту ложь о том, что "вьетнамское правительство считает буддизм своим врагом". 
Мне, как человеку, бывавшему во Вьетнаме, учившемуся у тамошних монахов и принимавшего Прибежещи в пагоде Са Лой, человеку, который перевел с вьетнамского ряд документов касающихся положения буддизма в СРВ, в т.ч. Устав Giáo hội Phật giáo Việt Nam  и ряд партийных документов, касающихся сотрудничества КПВ с ВБЦ такое читать весьма странно, думаю, мои товарищи из КПВ, посещающие буддийские храмы Ханоя и Хошимина немало удивятся тому, что "буддизм- враг вьетнамского государства" :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вьетнам надо было отнести к разделу "Восточноазиатский буддизм махаяны", наряду с Кореей, Японией и КНР.


Вьетнам находится не в Восточной Азии, а в Юго-Восточной.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне, как человеку, бывавшему во Вьетнаме, учившемуся у тамошних монахов и принимавшего Прибежещи в пагоде Са Лой, человеку, который перевел с вьетнамского ряд документов касающихся положения буддизма в СРВ, в т.ч. Устав Giáo hội Phật giáo Việt Nam  и ряд партийных документов, касающихся сотрудничества КПВ с ВБЦ такое читать весьма странно, думаю, мои товарищи из КПВ, посещающие буддийские храмы Ханоя и Хошимина немало удивятся тому, что "буддизм- враг вьетнамского государства"


Глеб, позвольте поинтересоваться - сколько лет Вы в общей сложности прожили во Вьетнаме, в каких конкретно местах и говорите ли на местном языке. Тоесть, выяснить - добросовестные ли Вы нам сведенья даете по всему Вьетнаму.

Удивительно, что вы на Берзина взъелись на всех форумах, нельзя ли принять его таким, каков он есть? Он много полезного делает, и он - не Будда, какие к нему претензии? Он не идеальный и вполне может ошибаться, как и Вы. Поспорить с его знаниями и ученостью Вы все равно не сможете. Он наверняка знает в отношении Дхармы гораздо больше Вас.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, позвольте поинтересоваться - сколько лет Вы в общей сложности прожили во Вьетнаме, в каких конкретно местах и говорите ли на местном языке. Тоесть, выяснить - добросовестные ли Вы нам сведенья даете по всему Вьетнаму.
> 
> Удивительно, что вы на Берзина взъелись на всех форумах, нельзя ли принять его таким, каков он есть? Он много полезного делает, и он - не Будда, какие к нему претензии? Он не идеальный и вполне может ошибаться, как и Вы. Поспорить с его знаниями и ученостью Вы все равно не сможете. Он наверняка знает в отношении Дхармы гораздо больше Вас.


На вьетнамском языке я разговариваю, читаю и пишу (ханойский диалект+немного сайгонский, хотя и уроженцы провинции центральной провинции Тайнгуен меня понимали), ежедневно общаюсь с его носителями. Если хотите проверить достоверность моей информации- могу предоставить Вам англоязычные источники, да хотя бы тот же Меморандум ЦРУ, где на хорошем английском языке сказано о том, что большинство Кинь относятся к последователям Махаяны. 

О том, что я достаточно сведущ в вопросах вьетнамистики, для Вас может свидетельствовать тот факт, что мой доклад по "вьетнамскому вопросу" будет опубликован в сборнике материалов международной конференции, организованной ИДВ РАН, а там, поверьте, отбор материалов довольно жесткий. Сборник выйдет в свет в апреле, тогда могу выслать Вам в личку скан. 

Если бы на вверенном Вам, Марина, форуме мое указание на ошибку Берзина не восприняли как "святотатство", то я бы обращал на это меньше внимания. В отношении истинного положения вьетнамского буддизма, смею Вас уверить, я знаю больше Берзина. 
Ученый- он на то и ученый, а не "священная корова", что публикуя свои исследования, тем самым выражает согласие на критичное восприятие этих исследований, иначе, как его можно назвать ученым?

----------

Legba (02.01.2014), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (02.01.2014), Аурум (02.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (02.01.2014), Паня (03.01.2014), Сергей Ч (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вьетнам находится не в Восточной Азии, а в Юго-Восточной.


и из этого следует, что вьетнамский буддизм является буддизмом Тхеравады? 
По Вашей логике (определять распространенность религии исходя из географического местоположения) республику Калмыкия нельзя считать буддийской республикой, т.к. она располагается в Европе, в которой превалирует христианство. Вопрос все же касается буддологии, а не географии.

----------

Аурум (02.01.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

История это вообще не наука, а политика. И в силу политических интересов историю постоянно переписывают, чтобы подвести все к одному знаменателю. И по такому же принципу работают и историки, натягивают все на свою версию и подают это за правду. Очень часто даже приписывают и найденные артефакты в одном месте к совершенно другому месту. Поэтому и на историю ориентироваться надо с осторожностью.

----------


## Кузьмич

> А чё вас вообще Берзин так взволновал? Сидит себе чел, переводит чего-то. Пишет эссе,как у них с Турманом принято. Имя имеет.... Свой сайт там и т.д. Всё  как положено. Меня прикололо, что Берзин,как и я, вообще ничего не понимает в интернете. Умеет пользоваться только вордом. Знакомые рассказывали. Это единственное, что сблизило. Не одна я дура в этом мире, оказывается.))))


Скажу, чем меня взволновал. Впечатление, что - дядя, хоть и америкос, но настоящий политруководитель. Гнет линию Партии, огибает острые углы. Елей в уши заливает. " С КАКОЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ???". Страшно мне...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ассаджи

> и из этого следует, что вьетнамский буддизм является буддизмом Тхеравады? 
> По Вашей логике (определять распространенность религии исходя из географического местоположения) республику Калмыкия нельзя считать буддийской республикой, т.к. она располагается в Европе, в которой превалирует христианство. Вопрос все же касается буддологии, а не географии.


О чем Вы? Кто говорит, что вьетнамский буддизм является буддизмом Тхеравады?

Берзин ясно пишет:

"Китайская форма махаяны позднее распространилась в Корею, Японию и Северный Вьетнам." 

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...hism_asia.html

Вы написали, что "Вьетнам надо было отнести к разделу "Восточноазиатский буддизм махаяны", наряду с Кореей, Японией и КНР".

Я Вам ответил, что Вьетнам находится не в Восточной Азии, а в Юго-Восточной. 

По поводу преследований буддизма коммунистами во Вьетнаме - я уже приводил ссылки:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559465
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559612

----------

Сергей Ч (02.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Скажу, чем меня взволновал. Впечатление, что - дядя, хоть и америкос, но настоящий политруководитель. Гнет линию Партии, огибает острые углы. Елей в уши заливает. " С КАКОЙ ЦЕЛЬЮ???". Страшно мне...




А вы не бойтесь. Страшны не они с Турманом как люди, а страшно их переводить. Два кокоса американской буддологии. Хос вон взялся за Берзина, и теперь, видимо, за Турмана возьмётся. А меня их "турманизмы" и "берзинизмы" немного задолбали. Это с их языка надо переводить на нормальный, да ещё и с тибетским сверять.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.01.2014), Жека (08.04.2014), Кузьмич (02.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А вы не бойтесь. Страшны не они с Турманом как люди, а страшно их переводить. Два кокоса американской буддологии. Хос вон взялся за Берзина, и теперь, видимо, за Турмана возьмётся. А меня их "турманизмы" и "берзинизмы" немного задолбали. Это с их языка надо переводить на нормальный, да ещё и с тибетским сверять.


Ответ прочитал. Стал бояться еще больше :Smilie: .

----------

Нико (05.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос вон взялся за Берзина


Ксатати, его переводы учений по махамудре - блестящие, я считаю. Очень легко было работать с этим текстом.
По крайней мере всегда можно однозначно понять, что человек хотел сказать, а это главный критерий. Можно иной раз и не согласиться, но всегда точно понимаешь, с чем именно не согласен.
И в качестве справочного пособия по терминологии его сайт - один из лучших ресурсов в Сети.




> да ещё и с тибетским сверять


А с тибетским сверять в любом случае надо. Англ. перевод можно использовать лишь как подстрочник, как бы хорош он ни был.

----------


## Нико

> Ксатати, его переводы учений по махамудре - блестящие, я считаю. Очень легко было работать с этим текстом.
> По крайней мере всегда можно однозначно понять, что человек хотел сказать, а это главный критерий. Можно иной раз и не согласиться, но всегда точно понимаешь, с чем именно не согласен.
> И в качестве справочного пособия по терминологии его сайт - один из лучших ресурсов в Сети.


Ресурс, может, быть, и лучший в сети..... Но.... safe direction вместо Прибежища....И какое-то там nullification. Ты как это всё переводил?

----------


## Нико

> Ресурс, может, быть, и лучший в сети..... Но.... safe direction вместо Прибежища....И какое-то там nullification. Ты как это всё переводил?


Не знаю, я по-прежнему люблю "недалёкого", по мнению проф. Турмана, Джеффри Хопкинса. У него, по крайней мере, пока нет старческой амнезии...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ресурс, может, быть, и лучший в сети..... Но.... safe direction вместо Прибежища....И какое-то там nullification. Ты как это всё переводил?


По смыслу чаще всего )))) Главное, чтобы термины в работе, которую переводишь, было однозначными на протяжении всего текста, тогда переводи хоть Гюнтера.
Safe direction, кстати, с т.зр. англ лексики, думаю, даже очень неплохо, и к тому же правильно отражает смысл. Хотя я предпочитаю все же "прибежище". Но на самом-то деле это же не какое-то прибежище-бомбоубежище, в котором можно отсидеться пока идет бомбежка, а именно безопасное направление с т.зр. выбора жизненного пути. Так что старик по сути прав.
А nullification можно переводить как "опустошение", в большинстве случаев подходит по смыслу.

ЗЫ. А вот Гюнтер - это действительно пурга, особенно поздние работа, когда он уже Хайдеггера начитамшись. Одно "коловращение гнозем" (colomovement of gnozems) чего стоит. И ничего, переводили ведь (Михейкин, кажется).

----------

Нико (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В отношении истинного положения вьетнамского буддизма, смею Вас уверить, я знаю больше Берзина. 
> Ученый- он на то и ученый, а не "священная корова", что публикуя свои исследования, тем самым выражает согласие на критичное восприятие этих исследований, иначе, как его можно назвать ученым?


Его можно назвать ученым в любом случае, даже, если он в чем-то ошибается. И он владеет многими вопросами вполне грамотно, и совершенно недостоин за свою ошибку быть полностью перечеркнутым.

Если Вас возмущает его невладение вьетнамским вопросом, то самое разумное - не возмущаться за его спиной на форумах его "священностью", а просто написать ему на хорошем английском языке письмо с Вашими исследованиями и доказательствами, например, сюда, что он ошибается. Можно у Нико или Сергея Хоса спросить его электронный адрес. Это, полагаю, наилучший ход в данном случае.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не знаю, я по-прежнему люблю "недалёкого", по мнению проф. Турмана, Джеффри Хопкинса.


Да. просто женщины часто испытывают подсознательное доверие к геям, считая это направление движения безопасным (safe direction).
К тому же философствующий гей располагает склонную к философствованию женщину еще и тем, что у него женский тип философствования.
А нормального мужыка это лишь раздражает. Только и всего. ))))

----------

Максим& (08.05.2016), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ответ прочитал. Стал бояться еще больше.


А Вы посмотрите его серию лекций по нгондро, например, и перестанете трястись :Smilie:  Хороший дядька, образованный, сделал очень много для распространения Дхармы, и был постоянно обучаем тибетскими учителями. А там - у него свое восприятие и особенности ума. Чего его бояться? Надо взять все полезное и не брать неполезное :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Да. просто женщины часто испытывают подсознательное доверие к геям, считая это направление движения безопасным (safe direction).
> К тому же философствующий гей располагает склонную к философствованию женщину еще и тем, что у него женский тип философствования.
> А нормального мужыка это лишь раздражает. Только и всего. ))))


Не согласна. Геев не люблю, зачем они мне? Толку никакого. Зато хопкинские переводы максимально приближены к тиб. текстам. и там нет одного англ. слова на несколько тиб-санскр. терминов, чем Турман, например, страдает (страдал).

----------


## Фил

> Чего его бояться? Надо взять все полезное и не брать неполезное


Чего сложного в ваянии? Надо взять зубило и отсечь все лишнее  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Можно только еще раз заметить, что Берзин, действительно, скорее странствующий проповедник.
Ученый просто не может оперировать такими конструкциями как "мой Гуру по этому поводу сказал что".
Может профессиональные ученые меня и поправят, но ИМХО - это вообще другой дискурс.
Так что сравнивать Берзина нужно вовсе не с другими буддологами (а мы знаем, в основном, буддологов-буддистов),
а с другими белыми проповедниками. И на фоне Геше Майкла Роуча, Трактунга Ринпоче и др. - он выглядит, ИМХО, прям бодхисаттвой)))

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Ассаджи (02.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (02.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Можно только еще раз заметить, что Берзин, действительно, скорее странствующий проповедник.
> Ученый просто не может оперировать такими конструкциями как "мой Гуру по этому поводу сказал что".
> Может профессиональные ученые меня и поправят, но ИМХО - это вообще другой дискурс.
> Так что сравнивать Берзина нужно вовсе не с другими буддологами (а мы знаем, в основном, буддологов-буддистов),
> а с другими белыми проповедниками. И на фоне Геше Майкла Роуча, Трактунга Ринпоче и др. - он выглядит, ИМХО, прям бодхисаттвой)))


Да, особенно геше Майкл Роуч зашкалил. С крестом на груди с пустотой в голове. Над ним Турман тоже ржал))))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не согласна. Геев не люблю, зачем они мне?


Тут не про любовь. Я ж говорю: подсознательное доверие к тому, что безопасно ))))
Впрочем, это моя теория )))

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> По поводу преследований буддизма коммунистами во Вьетнаме - я уже приводил ссылки:
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559465
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post559612


Бездоказательные обвинения западных "правозащитников" меня не убеждают. С самого момента создания ВБЦ в 1981 году и до настоящего времени ВБЦ поддерживает дружественные взаимоотношения с Партией и Правительством. Могу процитировать приветственное письмо Генсека КПВ тов. Нгуен Ван Линя Второму буддийскому конгрессу от 20 октября 1987 г. :



> "Почти два тысячелетия буддизм помогал народу Вьетнама развиваться и защищать Родину.
> За 40 лет революционной борьбы, борьбы за независимость и объединение нации и страны, многие буддийские монахи и буддисты-миряне внесли весомый вклад в нашу общую победу.
> 
> Коммунистическая Партия Вьетнама и Социалистическая Республика Вьетнам уважают свободу вероисповедания, сотрудничают с религиозными организациями в деле достижения национальной солидарности на благо Отечества. Мы рады видеть, что после первого буддийского конгресса, монахи, миряне и вся буддийская община выбрали верное направление для реализации девиза: Буддийское учение- Народное единство- Социализм (вьет. “Đạo pháp-Dân tộc-Chủ nghĩa xã hội”)


Впрочем, Вы можете не верить мне, не верить ведущему российскому вьетнамисту проф. Колотову, не верить "красной пропаганде", но Вы можете сами съездить в СРВ, как раз весной 2014 года в Ханое будет отмечаться международный день Весак, можете спросить Бханте Топпера, который бывал в СРВ. 

А западным "журналистам" я бы верить не стал по многим причинам. 
Во-первых, известна "любовь" западных СМИ к буддизму, хотя бы на примере того, в каком свете преподносится деятельность Дост. Ашина Вирату и движения "969". 
Во-вторых, известны антивьетнамские настроения в среде американских журналистов. что иллюстрируется примером расистских антивьетнамских высказываний профессора журналистики Стэнфордского университета Джоэла Бринкли, о чем  я писал в блоге http://khong-ai.livejournal.com/3040.html

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чего сложного в ваянии? Надо взять зубило и отсечь все лишнее


Но не надо с водой выплескивать и ребенка. :Smilie: 

А Вы разве не так делаете с любого рода окружающими людьми? Слушаете их и отбираете зена от плевел? Даже от тибетских лам надо отсекать все для себя лишнее, и относиться к ним критически. Мы это досконально выяснили. :Smilie:  Но, опять-таки, памятуя о собственном неведенье и способности относиться предвзято и ошибаться.

Вообще так со всеми людьми надо общаться. Без претензий, что они идеальные, но не отказывая им в их действительных знаниях и умениях, которые вполне можно взять себе на вооружение.

----------

Ассаджи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Да. просто женщины часто испытывают подсознательное доверие к геям, считая это направление движения безопасным.


То есть мужчины должны испытывать подсознательное доверие к лесбиянкам? Хм. Я об этом раньше не задумывался.

----------

Legba (02.01.2014), Neroli (02.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (02.01.2014), Нико (02.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> То есть мужчины должны испытывать подсознательное доверие к лесбиянкам? Хм. Я об этом раньше не задумывался.


Судя по толерантному отношению патриархальных масс в духе "перебесятся" - вполне себе доверяют, не совсем толком представляя - что и кому доверяют. Но это ведь адов оффтоп!

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть мужчины должны испытывать подсознательное доверие к лесбиянкам? Хм. Я об этом раньше не задумывался.


Это совершенно иной тип девиации, не думаю, что такое прямолинейное сравнение тут уместно ))))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это совершенно иной тип девиации, не думаю, что такое прямолинейное сравнение тут уместно ))))


Это скорее не тип девиации иной, это у голых макак homo sapiens самцовые девиации ещё имеют важнейшие иерархическиие последствия, а за иерархический статус хомосапиенсы всегда удавиться готовы - вот и имеем женщин и гомосексуалов в одной иерархической страте.

----------


## Фил

> То есть мужчины должны испытывать подсознательное доверие к лесбиянкам? Хм. Я об этом раньше не задумывался.


А чего вы все каким то невидимым шрифтом?
Наверное, кстати, да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А чего вы все каким то невидимым шрифтом?


Это мы так стесняемся )))
Кто рискнет прочесть тайнопись, пущай выделит фрагмент )))

----------

Аньезка (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> То есть мужчины должны испытывать подсознательное доверие к лесбиянкам? Хм. Я об этом раньше не задумывался.


Изначальный посыл был в том, что мужское мышление для женщины небезопасно. Мне на этом этапе уже не комфортно стало)) Обожаю мужское мышление))
(Не знаю как с планшета выделить серым, буду писать в открытую)

----------

Мира Смирнова (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А чего вы все каким то невидимым шрифтом?
> Наверное, кстати, да.


Да.Пора открыть тему "Геи и просветление." Чего там уж мелочиться и шепотом? :Big Grin: 

Хотя сразу можно в двух словах определить, что геи - тоже ЖС :Smilie:  И все они разные. И у людей отношение к ним разное. И к буддизму это имеет отношение только на уровне базовой нравственности самих геев.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Да.Пора открыть тему "Геи и просветление." Чего там уж мелочиться и шепотом?


Я даже не знаю, знаком я с ними или нет, 
потому что мне никто по поводу своей ориентации не распространяется.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Изначальный посыл был в том, что мужское мышление для женщины небезопасно. Мне на этом этапе уже не комфортно стало)) Обожаю мужское мышление))
> (Не знаю как с планшета выделить серым, буду писать в открытую)


По-моему, полностью безопасно. Закон простой. Не стой под стрелой.

А так я всю жизнь предполагала, что женское мышление очень небезопасно для мужчин. Мужчины даже этого и не замечают порой..... :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> По-моему, полностью безопасно. Закон простой. Не стой под стрелой.
> 
> А так я всю жизнь предполагала, что женское мышление очень небезопасно для мужчин. Мужчины даже этого и не замечают порой.....


Женское по-моему и для самих женщин небезопасно))

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

А в чем различие мышления по половому признаку?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я даже не знаю, знаком я с ними или нет, 
> потому что мне никто по поводу своей ориентации не распространяется.


Я знаю некоторых геев. Вполне добропорядочные граждане, нравственные люди, ну что поделаешь, если у них такой взгляд на мир? Знаю, что они геи, пожалуй, почти одна из их окружения. :Smilie:  Многие вокруг даже не догадываются.

Вообще не понимаю эту страсть офишировать свои сексуальные предпочтения. По-моему, многие геи больше эксгибиционисты, чем геи.

----------


## Neroli

> А в чем различие мышления по половому признаку?


Понаблюдайте))

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## sergey

> То есть мужчины должны испытывать подсознательное доверие к лесбиянкам? Хм. Я об этом раньше не задумывался.


Тут ситуация по-моему несимметричная, поэтому то, что вы написали, не является логическим следствием из написанного Сергеем (правильно ли, нет ли, то, что он написал). Кстати в современной культуре типаж "гомосексуалист - доверенное лицо, подружка" какой-либо женщины весьма распространен.

----------


## Фил

> Понаблюдайте))


Это будет в лучшем случае наблюдение различия в поведении.
Как я могу наблюдать чужое мышление?

По моему вообще, что ни субъект, то свое мышление.
Сложно в такие укрупненные группы сформировать "мужское" "женское".

----------


## Фил

> Я знаю некоторых геев. Вполне добропорядочные граждане


Вы предлагали открыть тему "Геи и Просветление".
А не знаю, чем они отличаются от других людей.
Вы и сами подтверждаете, что они ничем не отличаются.
Зачем их тогда в отдельную категорию выносить?

----------


## Neroli

> Это будет в лучшем случае наблюдение различия в поведении.
> Как я могу наблюдать чужое мышление?
> 
> По моему вообще, что ни субъект, то свое мышление.
> Сложно в такие укрупненные группы сформировать "мужское" "женское".


А поведение не результат мышления разве?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Понаблюдайте))


Знаю многих женщин, которые более мужчины, чем мужчина, и многих мужчин - более женщин, чем женщина. Это смотря по какому признаку :Smilie:  При этом вполне гетеросексуальных.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ладно, ребята (и девчата), правда, давайте свернем дискуссию. Что-то из моего замечания мельком, про Хопкинса (причем адресованного в основном Нико), целая тема выделилась. Тут все же речь про Берзина, а он к этим делам никакого отношения не имеет )))

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Neroli (02.01.2014)

----------


## sergey

По поводу Берзина и Вьетнама, предполагаю, что тут может играть роль (какую-то) время. Пема Ванчук пишет о том, что сейчас, а статья (или книга) Берзина издана в 1996 году, а личные впечатления или источники, на которые Берзин опирался, видимо ещё более ранние. Т.е. было это примерно 20 лет назад, как минимум. За это время многое могло измениться. Впридачу, Пема Ванчук, Берзин ведь пишет там:



> На севере, где монашеские институты мирно сосуществовали с коммунистами во время вьетнамской войны, режим для монахов более свободный.

----------


## Neroli

> Знаю многих женщин, которые более мужчины, чем мужчина, и многих мужчин - более женщин, чем женщина. Это смотря по какому признаку При этом вполне гетеросексуальных.


Для меня это исключение, подтверждающее правило. Вы же самы говорите, женщина - более мужчина. Значит есть нечто, свойственное обычно мужчинам. И наоборот))

----------


## Neroli

> Ладно, ребята (и девчата), правда, давайте свернем дискуссию. Что-то из моего замечания мельком, про Хопкинса (причем адресованного в основном Нико), целая тема выделилась. Тут все же речь про Берзина, а он к этим делам никакого отношения не имеет )))


Слушаюсь, сэр!)) 
Покорность - это женская черта, да?))

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Слушаюсь, сэр!)) 
> Покорность - это женская черта, да?))


Да ладно Вам ерничать, я же просто попросил ))))

----------


## Neroli

> Да ладно Вам ерничать, я же просто попросил ))))


Да не ерничаю я, просто выгуливаю в себе женщину))
А то застоялась((

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тут все же речь про Берзина, а он к этим делам никакого отношения не имеет )))


А какой, кстати, известный переводчик ЕСДЛ оказался геем?
какие-то новости, помню, по этому поводу были, но я упустил(

----------

Аньезка (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да не ерничаю я, просто выгуливаю в себе женщину))
> А то застоялась((


Форум - не самое подходящее для этого место. Хотя, возможно, самое безопасное ))))

----------


## Neroli

> Хотя, возможно, самое безопасное ))))


Это точно)) Меня по молодости в кафешке чуть не придушили однажды за колкости мои)) Так что в реале я все больше помалкиваю с тех пор))

сорри за оффтоп, умолкаю))

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По поводу Берзина и Вьетнама, предполагаю, что тут может играть роль (какую-то) время. Пема Ванчук пишет о том, что сейчас, а статья (или книга) Берзина издана в 1996 году, а личные впечатления или источники, на которые Берзин опирался, видимо ещё более ранние. Т.е. было это примерно 20 лет назад, как минимум. За это время многое могло измениться. Впридачу, Пема Ванчук, Берзин ведь пишет там:


Это очень точное замечание. И почему-то Берзина считают какой-то неизменимой грудой. А вдруг он будет только рад письму Пемы Ванчука и получше исследует современный вьетнамский буддизм? Берзин хороший буддист, и, полагаю, вполне способен для пользы общего дела поучиться чему-то.

Прежде, чем утверждать, что кто-то недобросовестный, надо выяснить, в силу каких обстоятельств произошло неверное утверждение. И насколько оно неверное, и насколько ты сам имеешь верное. Уверена, что даже ЦРУ может ошибаться.  :Smilie:

----------

sergey (02.01.2014), Бхусуку (02.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ладно, ребята (и девчата), правда, давайте свернем дискуссию. Что-то из моего замечания мельком, про Хопкинса (причем адресованного в основном Нико), целая тема выделилась. Тут все же речь про Берзина, а он к этим делам никакого отношения не имеет )))


Щас вброс сделаю. Берзин, оказывается, тоже гей.По слухам)))). По крайней мере, в Дхасе к девушкам не приставал)))))

----------


## Нико

> А какой, кстати, известный переводчик ЕСДЛ оказался геем?
> какие-то новости, помню, по этому поводу были, но я упустил(


Так Хопкинс же. 12 лет работал офиц. переводчиком ЕСДЛ.

----------

Джнянаваджра (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Щас вброс сделаю. Берзин, оказывается, тоже гей.По слухам)))). По крайней мере, в Дхасе к девушкам не приставал)))))


Ты уверена, что можешь отличить гея от монаха? и их обоих от просто порядочного человека?

----------

Neroli (02.01.2014), Бхусуку (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> По крайней мере, в Дхасе к девушкам не приставал)))))


А это теперь характеристика гея?

----------


## Нико

> Ты уверена, что можешь отличить гея от монаха? и их обоих от просто порядочного человека?


Да мне как-то безразлично. Гей-не гей. Главное, чтобы переводил нормально)).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да мне как-то безразлично. Гей-не гей. Главное, чтобы переводил нормально)).


Главное, чтоб переводил во благо Дхармы!

----------


## Нико

> А это теперь характеристика гея?


Не, просто в Дхарамсале всё слухами полнится. Про Берзина не скажу точно, а Хопкинс -- открытый, самопризнавшийся гей.

----------


## Нико

> Главное, чтоб переводил во благо Дхармы!


Он и переводит (Хопкинс). И довольно хорошо это делает, имхо.

----------


## Фил

> Не, просто в Дхарамсале всё слухами полнится. Про Берзина не скажу точно, а Хопкинс -- открытый, самопризнавшийся гей.


Т.е. свечку никто не держал?
Не Берзин тем не менее - гей  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. свечку никто не держал?
> Не Берзин тем не менее - гей


Да мне плевать. Главное, чтобы терминология была в норме. )))

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да мне как-то безразлично.


пренебрегаешь изначальной мудростью различения?

----------


## Ersh

Давайте это обсуждение в духе последних эскапад Кураева закончим, а?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (02.01.2014), Бхусуку (02.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2014), Сергей Хос (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давайте это обсуждение в духе последних эскапад Кураева закончим, а?


Мы же переводчиков сравниваем - Хопкинса и Берзина.
По разным параметрам, в том числе и по этому.
В чем криминал?

----------

Бхусуку (02.01.2014), Нико (02.01.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Мы же переводчиков сравниваем - Хопкинса и Берзина.
> По разным параметрам, в том числе и по этому.
> В чем криминал?


Криминал в обсуждении модераториала в треде, а не в личке.
А оффтопик в том, что наверное все участники дискуссии со мной согласятся, что сексуальная ориентация на добросовестность переводчика никак не влияет. Или не так?

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А оффтопик в том, что наверное все участники дискуссии со мной согласятся, что сексуальная ориентация на добросовестность переводчика никак не влияет. Или не так?


Дык в том-то и дело, что я считаю: оказывает существенное влияние на, скажем так, стиль подачи философских идей.

----------

Влад К (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Дык в том-то и дело, что я считаю: оказывает существенное влияние на, скажем так, стиль подачи философских идей.


Я считаю, что добросовестность-недобросовесеность переводчика нужно доказать ссылками на факты переводческой недобросовестности, нежели апеллировать к недоказуемому личному мнению. Благо, как я вижу, за эитими фактами далеко ходить не нужно.

----------

Ассаджи (05.01.2014), Аурум (02.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я считаю, что добросовестность-недобросовесеность переводчика нужно доказать ссылками на факты переводческой недобросовестности, нежели апеллировать к недоказуемому личному мнению. Благо, как я вижу, за эитими фактами далеко ходить не нужно.


Ладно, на самом деле сказанное было по большей части адресовано Нико, поскольку мы вместе работали с одним Хопкинсовым переводом, и я ей высказал свое мнение об общем стиле подачи материала этим переводчиком. Наверное, напрасно в данной теме, так что и правда можно закруглить.

----------

Ersh (02.01.2014), Бхусуку (02.01.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Криминал в обсуждении модераториала в треде, а не в личке.
> А оффтопик в том, что наверное все участники дискуссии со мной согласятся, что сексуальная ориентация на добросовестность переводчика никак не влияет. Или не так?


с этим даже я соглашусь.

----------

Ersh (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Щас вброс сделаю. Берзин, оказывается, тоже гей.По слухам)))). По крайней мере, в Дхасе к девушкам не приставал)))))


Это как в анеке: 

Идет по летному полю красавица-стюардесса, а за ней на расстоянии два летчика. Один другому говорит: Во, Верка красотуля, она тебе дала? Другой отвечает: Нет. Первый: И мне - нет. Вот б.....!!!!

Сотрите, если что. Я непротив. Только надоело все это мытье костей, кто чем в личной жизни занимается. Человек выполняет конкретную работу. Вот ее и надо оценивать. Геевские тенденции в переводе Дхармы - это что-то вообще новенькое :Smilie: 

Что касается недобросовестности - дхармические тексты Берзин переводит вполне добросовестно. Человек с юности выучил много языков, самовызвался быть переводчиком Его Святейшества, у квалифицированного ламы годами учился. И много полезных статей про буддийскую сексуальную этику написал. И никто еще не доказал, что они пишет одно, а делает другое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что касается недобросовестности - дхармические тексты Берзин переводит вполне добросовестно.


Да просто я не верю, что девиация нравственного толка (а проще говоря - извращение) никак не влияет на то, как человек понимает вещи, особенно раз дело касается религиозной философии.
Непременно должен быть какой-то изъян.

----------

Тензин Таши (03.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

А кто начал-то про геев и просветление?

----------

Сергей Хос (03.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Да просто я не верю, что девиация нравственного толка (а проще говоря - извращение) никак не влияет на то, как человек понимает вещи, особенно раз дело касается религиозной философии.
> Непременно должен быть какой-то изъян.


 Гомосексуализм это извращение? Тогда целибат - это охренеть какое извращение!

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (05.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да просто я не верю, что девиация нравственного толка (а проще говоря - извращение) никак не влияет на то, как человек понимает вещи, особенно раз дело касается религиозной философии.
> Непременно должен быть какой-то изъян.


 Изъян есть у КАЖДОГО из нас - в виде коренного неведенья. Плюс гнев и страсть. 

В сексуальных отношениях самый главный нравственный закон - непричинение вреда, совершеннолетие и обоюдное согласие, а также отсутствие распущенности. 

В точных переводах текстов никакой отсебятины и собственных трактовок быть не должно. А иначе это непрофессиональный перевод.
Берзин о буддийской сексуальной этике. Кстати, он цитирует подход вьетнамского учителя Тит Нат Хана. Мне кажется, вполне адекватная статья.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В точных переводах текстов никакой отсебятины и собственных трактовок быть не должно. А иначе это непрофессиональный перевод.


Не бывает никаких "точных" переводов, это наивное заблуждение. "Точный" перевод делает автопереводчик, но вы его читать не будете.
Инструмент переводчика (помимо знания языка) - это он сам, точнее, его понимание. Именно своего рода "душевная зрелость" переводчика создает ткань перевода, который всегда является НОВЫМ текстом относительно оригинала.
Переводчик "растворяет" в себе смыслы переводимого текста, а затем заново "кристализует" из них новый текст на родном языке на основе знания иной культуры + собственной культуры + своей языковой интуиции. Именно так, к примеру, описывает этот процесс Щербатской применительно к своему переводу Дхармакирти. Это лингвистическая алхимия, и инструментом, плавильным тиглем, ретортой тут являются душевные качества переводчика. Поэтому я изначально не доверяю переводчикам, чьи душевные свойства искажены патологическим влечением.

----------

Влад К (03.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не бывает никаких "точных" переводов, это наивное заблуждение. "Точный" перевод делает автопереводчик, но вы его читать не будете.
> Инструмент переводчика (помимо знания языка) - это он сам, точнее, его понимание. Именно своего рода "душевная зрелость" переводчика создает ткань перевода, который всегда является НОВЫМ текстом относительно оригинала.
> Переводчик "растворяет" в себе смыслы переводимого текста, а затем заново "кристализует" из них новый текст на родном языке на основе знания иной культуры + собственной культуры + своей языковой интуиции. Именно так, к примеру, описывает этот процесс Щербатской применительно к своему переводу Дхармакирти. Это лингвистическая алхимия, и инструментом, плавильным тиглем, ретортой тут являются душевные качества переводчика. Поэтому я изначально не доверяю переводчикам, чьи душевные свойства искажены патологическим влечением.



 При переводе перед переводчиком стоит задача "раздеть" до субстанции невыразимой словами мысли слова одного языка и "одеть" в другой. Таким образом, чтобы передать ТОЧНЫЙ НЕИСКАЖЕННЫЙ смысл, при этом понятно, что в каждом языка есть разные средства выражения той же мысли. И перевести слово в слово не удастся по причинам особенностей каждого языка и его среды. Важно передать саму мысль НЕИСКАЖЕННО. ЧТобы перевод был понят как можно приближеннее к оригиналу. И  чем меньше будут вносить "своего Я", тем лучше. 

Вообще лучшие переводчики лам - это те, кто навроде оракула отсутствуют вообще, как личность, и напрямую являются как бы речью ламы. При переводах вообще надо стараться быть бесплотным духом, чтобы у людей создалось впечатление, что они разговаривают напрямую. И жестко не позволять себе никаких вмешательств. А иначе это будет уже не Дхармакирти, а соавторы. Хотя понятно, что переводчик должен как можно более искусно оформить перевод литературно. Да, и забавно, что Вы только что утверждали




> А он не позиционирует себя как только лишь буддолога. Берзин - скорее, странствующий проповедник. И даже несколько больше, поскольку он еще и лунги дает. В частности, первый лунг на стослоговую я получил именно от него в его первый приезд в Питер в далеком 87-м. Причем, надо сказать, очень эффективно.


И тогда якобы существующее патологическое влечение(которое еще надо доказать) Вас вообще не смущало :Smilie: 

Кстати, из переводов Берзина, которые мне до сих пор попадались - ну нигде не промелькнула у меня мысль, что он - гей :Smilie:  Кстати, надо перечитать Ваши переводы, что-то я через них четко не поняла - Вы гей или нет? :Smilie:

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И тогда якобы существующее патологическое влечение(которое еще надо доказать) Вас вообще не смущало


вы перепутали: "влечение" - это у Хопкинса, а не у Берзина ))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> вы перепутали: "влечение" - это у Хопкинса, а не у Берзина ))))


А Берзин, значится, ничем таким не опорочен? А что Вы будете делать, если ВДРУГ? :Smilie:   Откажетесь от Ваджрасаттвы?

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> По поводу Берзина и Вьетнама, предполагаю, что тут может играть роль (какую-то) время. Пема Ванчук пишет о том, что сейчас, а статья (или книга) Берзина издана в 1996 году, а личные впечатления или источники, на которые Берзин опирался, видимо ещё более ранние. Т.е. было это примерно 20 лет назад, как минимум. За это время многое могло измениться. Впридачу, Пема Ванчук, Берзин ведь пишет там: На севере, где монашеские институты мирно сосуществовали с коммунистами во время вьетнамской войны, режим для монахов более свободный.


Давайте я процитирую советского историка Корнева насчет того, как на юге Вьетнама буддисты поддерживали коммунистов, участвуя в национально-освободительной борьбе:



> До образования Социалистической Республики Вьетнам в 1975 г. буддисты имелись как в Северном, так и в 
> Южном Вьетнаме, однако* в идейно-политической жизни общества буддизм активно проявлял себя только в Южном Вьетнаме.* В своей антисоциалистической пропаганде буржуазные идеологи стараются доказать, что при социализме религия подавляется насильственными методами, однако при научном подходе падение роли религии при социалистическом строе объясняется довольно просто. В отличие от буржуазного социалистическое государство берет на себя объем социальных функций в обществе, и если эта задача выполняется эффективно, то религии волей-неволей приходится удовлетворяться только своей весьма специфической функцией в духовной сфере, которая становится ненужной при материалистическом мировоззрении. Поэтому, констатируя социальную, а следовательно, политическую 
> пассивность буддизма в Северном Вьетнаме, можно априори утверждать, что государство Демократической Республики Вьетнам весьма эффективно выполняло и свои социальные функции. *Иное дело Южный Вьетнам, где буддизм проявил себя чрезвычайно активно и в борьбе с католиком-диктатором Нго Динь Зьемом, и в национально-освободительном движении 
> против американской агрессии.* 
> В. И. Корнев "Буддизм и общество в странах Южной и Юго-Восточной Азии, М. "Наука", 1987


Могу Вам процитировать еще и документы Пентагона о том, какие подозрения в сотрудничестве с Вьетконгом и с КПВ вызывали буддийские деятели Южного Вьетнама как у режима Зьема, так и у его американских друзей.

Могу привести еще интервью монахини из Южного Вьетнама, которая была связной у Вьетконга (НФОЮВ) и за это попала в американские застенки. Логика Берзина впечатляет: раз именно на Юге буддисты активно поддерживали Вьетконг и сражались против марионеточного прозападного режима и американцев, значит, "к южным буддистам" отношение будет более негативное"  :EEK!:  Это же надо умудриться додуматься до такого. 

Буддийская Сангха Вьетнама была создана в 1981 году и с первого дня своего существования поддерживала КПВ. Итого, мы видим, что с момента буддийского кризиса в 1963, а также в годы Второй Войны Сопротивления, буддисты Южного Вьетнама поддерживали не прозападный антибуддийский режим Зьема и не американских интервентов, а НФОЮВ (Вьетконг) и КПВ. Каким "двоемыслием" нужно обладать, чтобы так извратить историю Вьетнама, объявив чуть ли не ведущих союзников ДРВ "врагами" социализма? 
Видимо, у Берзина особые сиддхи- видеть то, чего, кроме него, не видит и не знает никто, лишь бы быть в общем тренде антикоммунистической пропаганды, когда все социалистические государства обвиняют во враждебном отношении к буддизму, закрывая глаза на прозападную Южную Корею, где президент Ли Мён Бак публично молился о "скорейшем искоренении буддизма" и на Монголию, которую наводняют протестантские и мормонские "ловцы человеков". 
Возможно это кого-то удивит или обидит, но я в такой антивьетнамской позиции Берзина вижу политический заказ руководства США.

----------

Паня (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Берзин, значится, ничем таким не опорочен? А что Вы будете делать, если ВДРУГ?  Откажетесь от Ваджрасаттвы?


очень огорчусь

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Да просто я не верю, что девиация нравственного толка (а проще говоря - извращение) никак не влияет на то, как человек понимает вещи, особенно раз дело касается религиозной философии.
> Непременно должен быть какой-то изъян.


Поддержу Сергея Хоса. А вообще гомосексуализм это неблагое 
поведение- противоречит хоть обетам мирянина хоть монаха. Не так ли?
К сожалению геев, Будда Бхагаван не считал гомосексуализм нормой.
Когда гей- буддист при помощи практики пытается преодолеть свои склонности- это одно.
Но когда он говорит "я -гей , принимайте меня как есть" это значит укорениться в неблагом (с точки зрения обетов)
Но тогда как же перевод такого человека может быть верным. Учитывая склонность геев везде искать оправдание своему пороку. Хорошо пусть не гей, пусть некто заявит "я-убийца". Убийство как и гомосексуализм неблагое поведение, тоже противоречит обетам. Так что будем переводы убийц читать?

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2014), Сергей Хос (03.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Слушайте, ну нет непорочных вообще переводчиков. Все они омрачены неведеньем. Так что теперь, Дхарму в переводах не читать, что ли? 

И хватит придираться к геям, это такие же ЖС. У них свое искаженное восприятие, и у нас у каждого оно тоже искаженное. Значит, все учим тибетский язык срочно до высокого уровня и другие языки.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так что будем переводы убийц читать?


Ра Лоцзава подойдет?  :Wink:

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Вантус (03.01.2014), Нико (03.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

Да какая разница,гей не гей? Переводил бы нормально. Про Хопкинса одна смешная история. Один раз  он заболел болезнью Лайма,она почти смертельная, но он выжил. Во время выздоровления потерял память основательно, т.е. забыл почти весь тибетский язык. И пишет в мемуарах: для тренировки тогда стал переводить 64 искусства любви Гедуна  Чопела))))))))))))) Это не гейские дела). А потом,когда совсем выздоровел, написал книжку про гейские искусства любви. Шутник, короче. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это как в анеке: 
> 
> Идет по летному полю красавица-стюардесса, а за ней на расстоянии два летчика. Один другому говорит: Во, Верка красотуля, она тебе дала? Другой отвечает: Нет. Первый: И мне - нет. Вот б.....!!!!
> 
> Сотрите, если что. Я непротив. Только надоело все это мытье костей, кто чем в личной жизни занимается. Человек выполняет конкретную работу. Вот ее и надо оценивать. Геевские тенденции в переводе Дхармы - это что-то вообще новенькое
> 
> Что касается недобросовестности - дхармические тексты Берзин переводит вполне добросовестно. Человек с юности выучил много языков, самовызвался быть переводчиком Его Святейшества, у квалифицированного ламы годами учился. И много полезных статей про буддийскую сексуальную этику написал. И никто еще не доказал, что они пишет одно, а делает другое.


Да кто бы спорил. Меня совершенно не интересует личная жизнь людей, переводчики они или нет. Мне вон уже столько костей перемыли, что вся чистенькая. Ни одной грязной косточки не осталось.))))

----------

Мира Смирнова (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

Сорри за офф,  @*Нико*, а Далай-ламу ты сейчас переводишь?
http://savetibet.ru/2013/12/24/teachings-broadcast.html

----------

Шавырин (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Сорри за офф,  @*Нико*, а Далай-ламу ты сейчас переводишь?
> http://savetibet.ru/2013/12/24/teachings-broadcast.html


Не,Юля. Это она на массовых учениях с русскими паломниками. Правда, на учениях для русских в Дели Бем Митруев переводил напрямую с тибетского, так Далай-лама захотел.Я перевожу в Дхарамсале на учениях для других,но там тоже русские есть.

----------

Аньезка (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> При переводе перед переводчиком стоит задача "раздеть" до субстанции невыразимой словами мысли слова одного языка и "одеть" в другой. Таким образом, чтобы передать ТОЧНЫЙ НЕИСКАЖЕННЫЙ смысл, при этом понятно, что в каждом языка есть разные средства выражения той же мысли. И перевести слово в слово не удастся по причинам особенностей каждого языка и его среды. Важно передать саму мысль НЕИСКАЖЕННО. ЧТобы перевод был понят как можно приближеннее к оригиналу. И  чем меньше будут вносить "своего Я", тем лучше. 
> 
> Вообще лучшие переводчики лам - это те, кто навроде оракула отсутствуют вообще, как личность, и напрямую являются как бы речью ламы. При переводах вообще надо стараться быть бесплотным духом, чтобы у людей создалось впечатление, что они разговаривают напрямую. И жестко не позволять себе никаких вмешательств. А иначе это будет уже не Дхармакирти, а соавторы. Хотя понятно, что переводчик должен как можно более искусно оформить перевод литературно.


Пема, вот тут я с тобой совершенно согласна. Сама всегда придерживалась этого принципа. Переводчик не должен вставлять свою персону в перевод, потому что он не учитель -- а всего лишь трансформер. )))) Хос мне однажды сказал: "мы -- ремесленники". Удачное выражение. )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, вот тут я с тобой совершенно согласна. Сама всегда придерживалась этого принципа. Переводчик не должен вставлять свою персону в перевод, потому что он не учитель -- а всего лишь трансформер. )))) Хос мне однажды сказал: "мы -- ремесленники". Удачное выражение. )


Ну, цели и задачи перевода бывают разные. И в каждом нужна специализация. При коммерческих переговорах иногда "грешу" сознательным сведением интересов двух сторон для взаимного извлечения пользы, чтоб все удовлетворились побыстрей и нравственно корректно, а я б пошла б домой :Smilie:  И тут уже не ремесленник получается, а посредник вроде :Smilie:  Такое непараллельный трансформер :Smilie:  Но при этом все равно нужно "подключиться" напрямую к уму собеседников, как они мыслят и что видят или не видят. Труднее всего состыковывать русский менталитет с западным, все еще....

Видела неоднократно, как Его Святейшество корректировал переводчиков на другие, незнакомые ему языки, когда они"выныривали" из придатка ламы в собственные концепции, и у них был смысловой затор. :Smilie:  Потому что, конечно же, понимание предмета переводчику необходимо. С хорошими ламами при опыте перевода, думаю, и не надо особо напрягаться, они переводчика настраивают сами на нужную волну. А вот с письменными переводами сложнее. Тут уж надо наработать огромный опыт и знать общепринятые наиболее точные выражения по предмету на языке, на который переводишь. Понятно, что переводить легче на свой родной язык.

Вообще, всем дхармическим переводчикам надо поклониться и не судить их за личные несовершенства, если они искренне стараются на благо ЖС. Они годами упорно накапливают знания и очень одиноки порой в своих усилиях, а их труд экономически очень мало компенсируется, они часто работают даже без"спасибо" с нашей стороны. А народ настроен всегда на критику больше, чем на благодарность. Хотя порой даже не представляет, с чем сталкивается переводчик и степень его ответственности, а также, есть ли у него на что кушать.

----------

Нико (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Переводчик не должен вставлять свою персону в перевод, потому что он не учитель -- а *всего лишь трансформер*. ))))


В этом и сложность. Ведь трансформация осуществляется силами собственной личности; какова личность, такова и трансформация. И личностные патологии неизбежно внесут в этот процесс искажения.
Собственно, и я прежде сказал именно о трансформации, говоря о переводе как об алхимическом процессе "растворения" текста и его обратной "кристаллизации" в реалиях нового языка и культуры, но вы, видать не поняли. Тогда посмотрите как описывает этот процесс Щербатской:

Переводчику то и дело приходится сталкиваться со словами, ему хорошо известными, употребленными для обозначения каких-то понятий, которые, очевидно, не имеют ничего общего с обыкновенным значением слова. Лишь путем гипотетического воссоздания той философской системы, о которой идет речь, можно сначала лишь приблизительно определять то понятие, которое метафорически обозначается таким термином. Буквальный перевод был бы совершенно бесполезен, так как вовсе не выражал бы мысль автора.

В своем переводе мы ... не оставили ни одного термина непереведенным. Мы вообще старались по мере возможности проникнуть в мысль автора в полном ее объеме и передать ее на русском языке так, как передал бы ее сам автор, если предположить, что ему пришлось бы писать на этом языке. В тех же случаях, когда поневоле приходилось отступать от санскритского текста довольно значительно или делать необходимые для понимания текста вставки и дополнения, мы помещали буквальный перевод в примечании. Но при этом нужно заметить, что буквальный перевод может иметь значение только для лиц, знакомых с санскритским языком. Те же, которые, не будучи с ним знакомы, пожелали бы сравнить буквальный перевод какого-либо места с изложением его смысла и таким образом проверять верность передачи, легко могут впасть в заблуждение, так как перевод каждого элемента санскритского предложения является скорее объяснением его конструкции, чем передачей скрывающейся в нем мысли. В заключении не можем не упомянуть о требованиях к переводу классических сочинений, предъявленных покойным Вл. Соловьевым в предисловии к его переводу творений Платона, требований, которым мы, по мере сил и возможности, старались удовлетворить: «ОВЛАДЕВШИ мыслью подлинника во всей полноте и точности ее выражения, нужно во всяком случае, представляющем какое-нибудь затруднение для буквальной передачи, ставить себе вопрос: как данный автор — скажем Платон — с особенностями своего духа, характера, стиля, образа мыслей, насколько все это нам исторически известно,— если бы он знал по-русски и ему пришлось бы писать на этом языке, как выразил бы он на нем эту свою мысль с этими ее оттенками? Серьезная постановка этого вопроса и добросовестные усилия его практически решить, т. е. усилия переводчика себя оплатонить, а Платона обрусить — или, другими словами, входя в дух русского языка — вот чем определяется настоящий путь хорошего, т. е. действительно точного и верного перевода. В нем должны нераздельно присутствовать явные признаки его двойного происхождения, из двух живых источников — греческой и русской речи».

ТЕОРИЯ ПОЗНАНИЯ И ЛОГИКА ПО УЧЕНИЮ ПОЗДНЕЙШИХ БУДДИСТОВ.ЧАСТЬ I. Стр. 57-58

Понятно, что в таком процессе личностные качества переводчика играют огромную роль.

----------

Lion Miller (04.01.2014), Ассаджи (05.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В этом и сложность. Ведь трансформация осуществляется силами собственной личности; какова личность, такова и трансформация. И личностные патологии неизбежно внесут в этот процесс искажения.
> Собственно, и я прежде сказал именно о трансформации, говоря о переводе как об алхимическом процессе "растворения" текста и его обратной "кристаллизации" в реалиях нового языка и культуры, но вы, видать не поняли. Тогда посмотрите как описывает этот процесс Щербатской:
> 
> Переводчику то и дело приходится сталкиваться со словами, ему хорошо известными, употребленными для обозначения каких-то понятий, которые, очевидно, не имеют ничего общего с обыкновенным значением слова. Лишь путем гипотетического воссоздания той философской системы, о которой идет речь, можно сначала лишь приблизительно определять то понятие, которое метафорически обозначается таким термином. Буквальный перевод был бы совершенно бесполезен, так как вовсе не выражал бы мысль автора.
> 
> В своем переводе мы ... не оставили ни одного термина непереведенным. Мы вообще старались по мере возможности проникнуть в мысль автора в полном ее объеме и передать ее на русском языке так, как передал бы ее сам автор, если предположить, что ему пришлось бы писать на этом языке. В тех же случаях, когда поневоле приходилось отступать от санскритского текста довольно значительно или делать необходимые для понимания текста вставки и дополнения, мы помещали буквальный перевод в примечании. Но при этом нужно заметить, что буквальный перевод может иметь значение только для лиц, знакомых с санскритским языком. Те же, которые, не будучи с ним знакомы, пожелали бы сравнить буквальный перевод какого-либо места с изложением его смысла и таким образом проверять верность передачи, легко могут впасть в заблуждение, так как перевод каждого элемента санскритского предложения является скорее объяснением его конструкции, чем передачей скрывающейся в нем мысли. В заключении не можем не упомянуть о требованиях к переводу классических сочинений, предъявленных покойным Вл. Соловьевым в предисловии к его переводу творений Платона, требований, которым мы, по мере сил и возможности, старались удовлетворить: «ОВЛАДЕВШИ мыслью подлинника во всей полноте и точности ее выражения, нужно во всяком случае, представляющем какое-нибудь затруднение для буквальной передачи, ставить себе вопрос: как данный автор — скажем Платон — с особенностями своего духа, характера, стиля, образа мыслей, насколько все это нам исторически известно,— если бы он знал по-русски и ему пришлось бы писать на этом языке, как выразил бы он на нем эту свою мысль с этими ее оттенками? Серьезная постановка этого вопроса и добросовестные усилия его практически решить, т. е. усилия переводчика себя оплатонить, а Платона обрусить — или, другими словами, входя в дух русского языка — вот чем определяется настоящий путь хорошего, т. е. действительно точного и верного перевода. В нем должны нераздельно присутствовать явные признаки его двойного происхождения, из двух живых источников — греческой и русской речи».
> 
> ТЕОРИЯ ПОЗНАНИЯ И ЛОГИКА ПО УЧЕНИЮ ПОЗДНЕЙШИХ БУДДИСТОВ.ЧАСТЬ I. Стр. 57-58
> 
> Понятно, что в таком процессе личностные качества переводчика играют огромную роль.



Не, Хос, я тут не говорю про терминологию, которую использует переводчик. Конечно, от переводчика зависит всё. Но когда он начинает выпячивать свою личность, возникает ощущение, что не лама даёт учение, а он. Вот я про это.

----------


## Neroli

Я не понимаю почему гей не может быть хорошим переводчиком. Разве что тексты с сексом связанные ему не стоит доверять)) Но я бы, например, и очень страстным гетеросексуалам не доверила бы)) Еще вопрос кто хуже))
А так, ну что, алаявиджняна какая-то иная у геев что ли? Чего гейского туда можно привнести?

ЗЫ: вот вы , Сергей, только не обижайтесь, может своей гомофобией тоже свои переводы разбавляете)) и это может тоже не очень хорошо))

----------

Мира Смирнова (05.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я не понимаю почему гей не может быть хорошим переводчиком. Разве что тексты с сексом связанные ему не стоит доверять)) Но я бы, например, и очень страстным гетеросексуалам не доверила бы)) Еще вопрос кто хуже))
> А так, ну что, алаявиджняна какая-то иная у геев что ли? Чего гейского туда можно привнести?
> 
> ЗЫ: вот вы , Сергей, только не обижайтесь, может своей гомофобией тоже свои переводы разбавляете)) и это и может тоже не очень хорошо))


Оля, смотри. Хопкинс был переводчиком Далай-ламы 12 лет, и Далай-лама наверняка знал, что он гей. Однако он классный специалист, кто бы что ни говорил. Отсюда вывод: половая ориентация не влияет на Дхарму. )

----------

Neroli (03.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Оля, смотри. Хопкинс был переводчиком Далай-ламы 12 лет, и Далай-лама наверняка знал, что он гей. Однако он классный специалист, кто бы что ни говорил. Отсюда вывод: половая ориентация не влияет на Дхарму. )


На Дхарму нет, на переводы может и может)) 
Вот если попадается фрагмент из которого следует, что ты извращенец, нужно быть честным с самим собой, что бы перевести верно, а это качество от ориентации не зависит, по моему))

----------


## Нико

> На Дхарму нет, на переводы может и может)) 
> Вот если попадается фрагмент из которого следует, что ты извращенец, нужно быть честным с самим собой, что бы перевести верно, а это качество от ориентации не зависит, по моему))


Это только в случаях переводов, где про секс. ))))) Погугли про 64 искусства гейской любви в исполнении Хопкинса, я так и не удосужилась прочитать. )))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А так, ну что, алаявиджняна какая-то иная у геев что ли?


У геев искажение индрий, если рассматривать с т.зр. Абхидхармы.
"Мужское" и "женское" - это индрии, или "факторы психического доминирования" в терминологии Рудого. Если проявление этих индрий не в соответствует с условиями текущего воплощения, это, несомненно, должно с т.зр. абидармы трактоваться как патология, болезнь. Кармическая, конечно, но от этого не легче.

----------

Neroli (03.01.2014), Сергей Ч (03.01.2014), Тензин Таши (04.01.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ра Лоцзава подойдет?


А он что был принципиальным убийцей?

----------


## Neroli

> У геев искажение индрий, если рассматривать с т.зр. Абхидхармы.
> "Мужское" и "женское" - это индрии, или "факторы психического доминирования" в терминологии Рудого. Если проявление этих индрий не в соответствует с условиями текущего воплощения, это, несомненно, должно с т.зр. абидармы трактоваться как патология, болезнь. Кармическая, конечно, но от этого не легче.


А есть каримически здоровые на этой планете?

----------

Мира Смирнова (05.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А есть каримически здоровые на этой планете?


Нету. И Далай-лама Васубандху не зря критикует).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У геев искажение индрий, если рассматривать с т.зр. Абхидхармы.
> "Мужское" и "женское" - это индрии, или "факторы психического доминирования" в терминологии Рудого. Если проявление этих индрий не в соответствует с условиями текущего воплощения, это, несомненно, должно с т.зр. абидармы трактоваться как патология, болезнь. Кармическая, конечно, но от этого не легче.


Ну да, но может быть так, что это ну никак не отражается вообще на переводе, более того, человек может чувствовать еще тоньше. И вообще есть два случая - когда сексуальная ориентация влияет на твои рабочие обязанности, и когда совершенно не влияет. бывает полное разграничение ума в этом аспекте. А у Вас, Сергей, явный крен в этом вопросе. :EEK!:  Понятно, как правильно, но в Дхарме самое ценное - польза для ЖС, именно по этому критерию выбираются переводчики. И эту искаженную ориентацию в переводе надо еще доказать фактически. Дайте нам пример геевского искажения дхармического текста. Хочу просто посмотреть, как такое выражается.

По моему мнению лоцзавы - это особый кармический склад ума, который оттачивается из жизни в жизнь, и ламы обычно отыскивают таких людей и "обтачивают" их до хороших переводчиков - невзирая на какие-то другие личностные особенности. Также учитель обычно отсекает у переводчика желание вносить субъективную интерпретацию, сам Берзин рассказывает, как его "обтачивал" учитель именно до переводчика текстов. Тут вопрос стоит конкретно в острых воспринимающих способностях, интеллектуальных знаниях, интуиции и гениальности переводчика в нахождении решений. Известно, что очень хорошие переводчики редки.  

Понятно, что должна быть определенная дисциплина, но Вы, вероятно, не понимаете, как это у людей с другой сексуальной ориентацией - их хоть кастрируй, лечи, но у них все равно будет лежать душа к определенному полу, часто еще и потому, что у них тело мужчины, например, а они чувствуют себя полностью женщиной, это даже не извращение, а просто положение вещей. Речь идет о нравственном поведении переводчика, о непричинении вреда и отсутствии сексуальной распущенности и неуемной страсти. И это для переводчика с любой ориентацией. Нужна определенная дисциплина тела, ума и речи.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, Берзин переводил об особенностях перевода.

У него есть и свои изыски, но если почитать его биографию и послушать то, что он говорит, этот человек достоин всяческого глубокого респекта. И некоторое личное несовершенство ему можно простить.

Ну, а когда у человека случается маразм на любой почве, то лучше, наверно, самоотстраниться.

----------


## sergey

> Давайте я процитирую советского историка Корнева насчет того, как на юге Вьетнама буддисты поддерживали коммунистов, участвуя в национально-освободительной борьбе:


Совершенно понятно, что вьетнамские буддисты поддерживали национально-освободительную борьбу. Отсюда ещё не следует, что коммунисты, придя к власти, дают свободу религиозной деятельности в стране. Так что это не является решающим аргументом. Во-вторых, вы наверное меньше с этим сталкивались в силу возраста, но в советское время в книгах, затрагивающих какие-то общественно-политические вопросы, исторические и т.д., как правило обязательно должны были быть написаны какие-то слова в духе марксизма-ленинизма, типа "В антисоциалистической пропаганде буржуазные идеологи " у Корнева. Поэтому это стоит весьма тщательно "фильтровать". (P.S. кстати Корнев пишет в вашей цитате о судьбе религии при социализме: "то религии волей-неволей приходится удовлетворяться только своей весьма специфической функцией в духовной сфере, которая становится ненужной при материалистическом мировоззрении." )

Я мало что знаю об истории буддизма во Вьетнаме в 20 веке. Но вот открыл статью на известном сайте about.com и там пишут, что есть две буддийских организации во Вьетнаме. Одна - созданная коммунистической партией, и входящая в "отечественный фронт", а вторая - независимая, отказывается входить в народный фронт и запрещена правительством.
http://buddhism.about.com/od/through...In-Vietnam.htm

Патриарх этой организации Thich Quang Do тоже поддерживал борьбу с режимом Нго Динь Зьема и сидел в тюрьме тогда. Но коммунисты тоже его сажали в тюрьму в 1980 годах и потом 1990 годах. И буддийская организация, где он патриарх, до сих пор запрещена во Вьетнаме.
Статья о нем в Википедии: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%A...C4%90%E1%BB%99
Так что какие-то основания для слов Берзина похоже все-таки есть, напомню, что его статья - 1996 года.

----------

Ассаджи (05.01.2014), Максим& (08.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А есть каримически здоровые на этой планете?


Быть кармически здоровым - значит, правильно и сознательно принять условия своего текущего воплощения. Это по сути вариант практики парамиты терпения, причем очень высокий вариант.
Если продолжить о геях - это означает, что человек, зная свое состояние как патологию, переходит к полному воздержанию. И мне известны такие варианты.
А бравировать своей болезнью - гадость.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Быть кармически здоровым - значит, правильно и сознательно принять условия своего текущего воплощения. Это по сути вариант практики парамиты терпения, причем очень высокий вариант.
> Если продолжить о геях - это означает, что человек, заня свое состояние как патологию, переходит к полному воздержанию. И я лично знаю такие варианты.
> А бравировать своей болезнью - гадость.


Да, правильно принять. Без самобичевания и честно. И не вносить это в свою работу. Если это мешает работе - то надо прекратить, если не мешает - то можно продолжать свою личную жизнь. Вы еще скажите, что переводчики вообще не должны жениться и заниматься сексом.

Вопрос в том, что гей не принимает свое состояние, как патологию. Для него патологичны именно не геи.

И геи испытывают порой искреннюю всеобъемлющую любовь и преданность к своим избранникам и способны пожертвовать любыми своими желаниями ради этого. Можно как-то остановить такую любовь в себе? Пожелание счастья другому существу, независимо от пола и внешности? А если это взаимно?

В свете этого, я бы назвала еще большей патологией гетеросексуальные отношения без любви. Там уже понятно, что задача стоит - потакать лишь собственной привязанности.

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Быть кармически здоровым - значит, правильно и сознательно принять условия своего текущего воплощения. Это по сути вариант практики парамиты терпения, причем очень высокий вариант.
> Если продолжить о геях - это означает, что человек, зная свое состояние как патологию, переходит к полному воздержанию. И мне известны такие варианты.
> А бравировать своей болезнью - гадость.


Ну а что поделать с мужиком, который не любит женщин? Кстати, на БФ они тоже есть. )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну а что поделать с мужиком, который не любит женщин?


Отойди в сторонку и забудь - в чем проблема? ))))
Быть дакиней - не значит навязывать свой сервис. Скорее, наоборот )))

----------

Аньезка (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Отойди в сторонку и забудь - в чем проблема? ))))
> Быть дакиней - не значит навязывать свой сервис. Скорее, наоборот )))


Да я.... никому не навязываюсь. Скорее, отбиваюсь))).

----------

Сергей Хос (03.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> А он что был принципиальным убийцей?


а вы не знали?
ну насчет принципиальности в убийствах я не в курсе. принципиальный он был или иногда отпускал через одного, х.з.
но пишут что мочканул 13+13=26 человек.

решайте сами - принципиальный он или как  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> У геев искажение индрий, если рассматривать с т.зр. Абхидхармы.
> "Мужское" и "женское" - это индрии, или "факторы психического доминирования" в терминологии Рудого. Если проявление этих индрий не в соответствует с условиями текущего воплощения, это, несомненно, должно с т.зр. абидармы трактоваться как патология, болезнь. Кармическая, конечно, но от этого не легче.


все же там речь шла именно о принятии в *сангху*, т.е. становление монахом, и рассматривалась в рамках именно дисциплины, а не порочности, т.к. непонятно какую _винаю_ персонажу соблюдать.

чисто технический вопрос. Если бы до будды дободалась бы довольно обширная группа геев, и кто-нить за них вписался бы (как за женщин), то может и сделали бы 3-ю винаю, для геев, а потом и 4-ю для лесби, 5-ю для би  :Facepalm:  - там полагаю было бы уже 100500 обетов..   :Big Grin:  хе хе.. но такого не случилось.

а если серьезно, то там речь шла, если мне склероз не изменяет, а цитаты искать лень - именно о тех, кто имеет неопределенный пол (гермафродиты, евнухи) и об импотентах. По последнему пункту, помню, Пампкин предлагал "пачку виагры и вперед!" ))

----------

Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> все же там речь шла именно о принятии в *сангху*, т.е. становление монахом, и рассматривалась в рамках именно дисциплины, а не порочности, т.к. непонятно какую _винаю_ персонажу соблюдать.
> 
> чисто технический вопрос. Если бы до будды дободалась бы довольно обширная группа геев, и кто-нить за них вписался бы (как за женщин), то может и сделали бы 3тю винаю, для геев, а потом и 4ю для лесби - там полагаю было бы уже 100500 обетов..  )) хе хе.. но такого не случилось.


Гомосексуализм в тибетских монастырях -- довольно распространённое явление. Видимо, Будда не учёл, поэтому в винае запрета на это нет))))

----------


## Вантус

> а вы не знали?
> ну насчет принципиальности в убийствах я не в курсе. принципиальный он был или иногда отпускал через одного, х.з.
> но пишут что мочканул 13+13=26 человек.
> 
> решайте сами - принципиальный он или как


При это он считался лучшим из лоцав, проникнувшим в замысел текста, и свободно переводил в обе стороны. А убивал он не случайно, а с полным энтузиазмом, всячески гордясь и радуясь по этому поводу.

----------


## Нико

> При это он считался лучшим из лоцав, проникнувшим в замысел текста, и свободно переводил в обе стороны. А убивал он не случайно, а с полным энтузиазмом, всячески гордясь и радуясь по этому поводу.


Ямантака в помощь!)

----------


## Legba

> Гомосексуализм в тибетских монастырях -- довольно распространённое явление. Видимо, Будда не учёл, поэтому в винае запрета на это нет))))


Как нет? Монашеская виная предписывает целибат, какая разница кого НЕ пользовать?

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (05.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Гомосексуализм в тибетских монастырях -- довольно распространённое явление. Видимо, Будда не учёл, поэтому в винае запрета на это нет))))


ты не веришь во всезнание будд?? :Smilie:  ай ай ай! 

он как раз все предусмотрел - поэтому и не стал делать запрет))))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

По заявкам телезрителей, кхм-кхм...

МОДЕРАТОРСКОЕ

Оффтопик про однополные отношения заканчиваем, всё уже было высказанно ранее в имевшем место быть топике, последующие обсуждения будут в данном топике будут выпиливаться, а авторам будут раздаваться сувенирные жёлтые и красные карточки.

----------

Ассаджи (05.01.2014), Аурум (03.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (05.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (05.01.2014), Сергей Хос (03.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Обнаружил у себя во френд-ленте реакцию зрителя на наши дебаты.
Кажется, я сподобился наименования "либераст-гомофоб")))
по-моему, это гениально!

----------

Аньезка (05.01.2014), Аурум (05.01.2014), Бхусуку (05.01.2014), Кузьмич (05.01.2014), Ондрий (05.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014), Эделизи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Обнаружил у себя во френд-ленте реакцию зрителя на наши дебаты.
> Кажется, я сподобился наименования "либераст-гомофоб")))
> по-моему, это гениально!


меня вообще к дарту вейдеру приравняли.  цитирую -- тхеравадины, возненавидевшие мир и всё, что в мире. 
так что Сергей, вы легко отделались

----------

Сергей Хос (05.01.2014), Фил (05.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Обнаружил у себя во френд-ленте реакцию зрителя на наши дебаты.
> Кажется, я сподобился наименования "либераст-гомофоб")))
> по-моему, это гениально!


Главное, что Дмитрий долго искал себя и таки нашёл (надеюсь, окончательно) в каббале.
Хотя "либераст-гомофоб" - это несколько взаимоисключающие параграфы, конечно. Либо либераст, либо гомофоб - вы уж, Сергей, определитесь.
Некстати, а это же вы курс щедры братьев кхенпо по йогачаре сейчас редактируете?

----------

Аурум (05.01.2014), Сергей Хос (05.01.2014), Фил (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это несколько взаимоисключающие параграфы


Так а я о чем? в этом и гениальность определения !!!
Я очень польщен такой оценкой. Умение совмещать в себе противоположности - хороший показатель личностного роста ))))

----------

Аурум (05.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (05.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (05.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Обнаружил у себя во френд-ленте реакцию зрителя на наши дебаты.
> Кажется, я сподобился наименования "либераст-гомофоб")))
> по-моему, это гениально!


"Вьетнамские патриоты-коммунисты"- это, видимо, обо мне. Хорошо, что хоть не назвали снова китайским шпионом, как уже бывало однажды со мной :Smilie:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Так а я о чем? в этом и гениальность определения !!!
> Я очень польщен такой оценкой. Умение совмещать в себе противоположности - хороший показатель личностного роста ))))


Если быть уж совсем точным то "либераст- гомофоб" это три понятия. Два из них уж точно взаимоисключающие )))

----------


## Паня

К своему удивлению обнаружил, что известность активных участников БФ распространяется далеко за границы БФ.

----------

Влад К (05.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (05.01.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> К своему удивлению обнаружил, что известность активных участников БФ распространяется далеко за границы БФ.


так и есть. вот еще воинствующая феминистка прошлась танком по русскоязычным тхеровадинам http://luminousmind.livejournal.com/25711.html

----------

Ittosai (05.01.2014), Аньезка (05.01.2014), Паня (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> так и есть. вот еще воинствующая феминистка прошлась танком по русскоязычным тхеровадинам http://luminousmind.livejournal.com/25711.html


Это конечно жесть,  но вы нашли друг друга! )))

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Ho Shim (06.01.2014), Tong Po (05.01.2014), Аурум (05.01.2014), Кузьмич (05.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (05.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (05.01.2014), Сергей Хос (05.01.2014), Фил (05.01.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

Несчастная женщина..никто её не понимает,отовсюду гонят.. конечно характер у неё жесть..да и судя по написанному двойные стандарты..всех поносит,только она белая и пушистая..а то что её сайт явно экстремистски настроен в отношении других школ буддизма не замечает..зато бханте Топпер у неё экстремист..

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.01.2014), Фил (05.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Обычная не очень образованная тетенька. Так стоит на прогрессивных позициях, но ни в чем не разбирается, опутана мракобесием и идеализмом. Зачем ее тащить в обсуждение Берзина?

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Tong Po (05.01.2014), Аурум (05.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (05.01.2014)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Это конечно жесть,  но вы нашли друг друга! )))


конечно я тоже не подарок. но не до такой степени. 
Аньезка я и не думал что вы обо мне такого мнения )))))

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Оффтоп (можете вырезать если что...). 

После прочтения предыдущих сообщений спрашиваю у мужа: "Почему люди ненавидят геев?"
- "А почему ненавидят евреев?"
- "Потому, что завидуют? Но геям не в чем завидовать."
- "Нет. Потому, что это закрытая группа, в которую ты не можешь войти. Большинство всегда ненавидит меньшинство, которое не желает быть большинством и к которому нельзя присоединиться."

----------

Фил (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Оффтоп (можете вырезать если что...). 
> 
> После прочтения предыдущих сообщений спрашиваю у мужа: "Почему люди ненавидят геев?"
> - "А почему ненавидят евреев?"
> - "Потому, что завидуют? Но геям не в чем завидовать."
> - "Нет. Потому, что это закрытая группа, в которую ты не можешь войти. Большинство всегда ненавидит меньшинство, которое не желает быть большинством и к которому нельзя присоединиться."


Из логики вашего же мужа напрашивается вывод: ваш муж ненавидит евреев и геев, поскольку не может к ним присоединиться. Если сам он, конечно же, не гей-еврей.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), лесник (07.01.2014), Эделизи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Из логики вашего же мужа напрашивается вывод: ваш муж ненавидит евреев и геев, поскольку не может к ним присоединиться. Если сам он, конечно же, не гей-еврей.


Он просто вне игры (так же как и я)  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (05.01.2014), Фил (05.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Он просто вне игры (так же как и я)





> Большинство *всегда* ненавидит меньшинство, которое не желает быть большинством и к которому нельзя присоединиться.


Тогда ваш муж сам себе противоречит.

----------

лесник (07.01.2014), Нико (05.01.2014), Эделизи (05.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда ваш муж сам себе противоречит.


Не придирайтесь к словам. Он прав. Большинство чувствует некую скрытую угрозу. Скоты-с  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

А вот интересно из присутствующих в этой теме, кто-нибудь разговаривал лично когда-нибудь с Берзиным, ну или хотя бы знает его уровень как практикующего буддиста?
Думаю что вопрос - риторический.

----------

Фил (05.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

Я Берзина уважаю.

----------


## Вантус

> А вот интересно из присутствующих в этой теме, кто-нибудь разговаривал лично когда-нибудь с Берзиным, ну или хотя бы знает его уровень как практикующего буддиста?
> Думаю что вопрос - риторический.


Мне кажется, что мы обсуждаем _ученого_ Берзина, а не _буддиста_ Берзина. Какой он там буддист - это его личное дело.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Отлично, и кто у нас на форуме - ученый?
Может хотя бы кто-то свою степень ученую укажет?

----------


## Нико

> Отлично, и кто у нас на форуме - ученый?
> Может хотя бы кто-то свою степень ученую укажет?


Вантус?????

----------

Фил (06.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Отлично, и кто у нас на форуме - ученый?
> Может хотя бы кто-то свою степень ученую укажет?


Мне вот не нравится такой подход. Отдает душком. 
Оценивать научность и фактологический материал вполне способен и просто _образованный_ человек, а не только кандидат/доктор.

Давайте будем еще требовать стать геше, чтобы оценивать других геше, что противоречит Ламриму.

----------

SlavaR (06.01.2014), Вантус (05.01.2014), Нея (06.01.2014), Паня (06.01.2014), Фил (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

На REN TV тоже постоянно ученые выступают, но в основном академики не Академии Наук, такие степени или непрофильные на БФ тоже должны признаваться как не относящиеся.
Предлагаю признавать ученые степени - историков и философов.
Вот Socaledi нас рассудил бы, точно знаю, он - защитил кандидатскую по философии Ламы Цонкапы.

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

а если буддист, то не гелугпинец... 
а если гелугпинец - то шугденист
а если не шугденист, то просто не умный.

----------

Нея (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Ничего, что мы себя буддистами считаем не говоря на языке Будды.
Ондрий он же философ, а не филолог

----------


## Ондрий

> Ничего, что мы себя буддистами считаем не говоря на языке Будды.
> Ондрий он же философ, а не филолог


А ничего что верующие буддисты и ученые немножко отличаются? Ну так .. чуть чуть..  :Wink: 


только у нас в России такая тема есть, что защита по философии не требует знания языка исследуемой тематики, автора, традиции, направления. 
На западе такой фигни нет, это считается смешным.

писать диссер по восточной не зная ни одного восточного - смешно.
писать диссер по любой западной не зная ни одного западного - смешно.

но мы обсуждаем Берзина.

----------

Аурум (06.01.2014), Нея (06.01.2014), Паня (06.01.2014), Фил (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Вантус, я предложил свой вариант. Подойдет любой к.и.н., к.ф.н.. Я собственно говоря, не против любого компетентного мнения, мне просто смешно наблюдать как растет тема, в которой многие излагают позиции против Берзина, какими только словами его не обзывая, в основном даже не читая его книг.

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> только у нас в России такая тема есть, что защита по философии не требует знания языка исследуемой тематики, автора, традиции, направления. Поверь, я знаю о чем говорю. На западе такой фигни нет, это считается смешным.


Поэтому западные дисеры по философии (из тех, что я прочитал по тематике тантры и подобного) - это шедевры, а наши - УГ и мрак. Таких диссертаций я могу писать по три в год, главное, чтоб бабок на банкет хватило и самому не слишком срамно было. Поэтому-то я развлекаю себя написанием диссертации по краеведению, а не по философии (исходя из того, что украинский я знаю лучше тибетского, да и вымирают украинцы у нас нехило, так и вымрут и никто ничего про них не напишет, а тибетцам вымирание не грозит). Если не надоест - года через три напишу.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Иляна (06.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014), Фил (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Ондрий, то Вам важен просто образованный человек, то знание языка кажется обязательным. Давайте уж обсудим какие требования должны быть к знающему ученому. Вот Вантуса устроил бы наверное к.т.н. даже (хотя не скрою меня тоже). Может нам вообще обсудить для начала, кто имеет права делать заявления, прав или не прав тот или иной исследователь.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, я предложил свой вариант. Подойдет любой к.и.н., к.ф.н.. Я собственно говоря, не против любого компетентного мнения, мне просто смешно наблюдать как растет тема, в которой многие излагают позиции против Берзина, какими только словами его не обзывая, в основном даже не читая его книг.


Все нужные цитаты приведены. Если вы их не видите - это беда (не надо иметь ученой степени, чтоб видеть лажу).

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, то Вам важен просто образованный человек, то знание языка кажется обязательным.


потому что вы смешиваете в одном предложении разбираемые тексты ученого Берзина с неким диссертантом, который вдруг почему-то должен нас рассудить. Объясняю - если вам не нравится к.ф-м.н, то мне не нравится к.ф.н не знающий языка автора по которому он защищался.

И Ваши претензии к критикам и их анализу ошибок Берзина сугубо религиозны, покуда Вы не не потрудились опровернуть ни одно из них. Какую цель вы преследуете сейчас?

----------


## Вантус

> Может нам вообще обсудить для начала, кто имеет права делать заявления, прав или не прав тот или иной исследователь.


Так может говорить только человек, вообще чуждый научного мышления. Быть ученым - это не то же, что быть тулкой, ринпочем и т.п., т.е. иметь какое-то специальное право заниматься определенной деятельностью. Быть ученым - это значит умножать научное знание научным же методом. Абсолютно любой имеет право делать заявления об ошибках любого исследователя, и если доводы заявителя серьезны, его выслушают любые ученые, на то они и ученые, а не попы. Ишь чего удумали - вводить какие-то допуски для занятия научной деятельностью! Неслыханная мерзость!

Вот как бывает _у ученых_ (а не у попов):



> Колмогоров впервые обратил на себя внимание профессора на одной лекции. Лузин, как всегда, вёл занятия, постоянно обращаясь к слушателям с вопросами, заданиями. И когда он сказал: «Давайте строить доказательство теоремы, исходя из следующего предположения…» — в аудитории поднялась рука Андрея Колмогорова: «Профессор, оно ошибочно…» За вопросом «почему» последовал краткий ответ первокурсника. Довольный Лузин кивнул: «Что ж, приходите на кружок, доложите нам свои соображения более развернуто». "Хотя моё достижение было довольно детским, оно сделало меня известным в «Лузитании», — вспоминал Андрей Николаевич.
> 
> Но через год серьёзные результаты, полученные восемнадцатилетним второкурсником Андреем Колмогоровым, обратили на себя настоящее внимание «патриарха». С некоторой торжественностью Николай Николаевич предлагает Колмогорову приходить в определённый день и час недели, предназначенный для учеников его курса. Подобное приглашение, по понятиям «Лузитании», следовало расценивать как присвоение почётного звания ученика. Как признание способностей.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Иляна (06.01.2014), Нея (06.01.2014), Паня (06.01.2014), Фил (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Я не смешиваю, а призываю прекратить некомпетентный спор достойным способом, а не приемом - сам дурак, а мы тут умные сидим и нас никто не ценит.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не смешиваю, а призываю прекратить некомпетентный спор достойным способом, а не приемом - сам дурак, а мы тут умные сидим и нас никто не ценит.


Так вы же и начали фактически называть "дураками" тех, кто посмел критиковать не имея ученой степени. Вам уже объяснили, что компетентность достаточна в образованности. И прекратить вы призываете только из религиозных соображений, т.к. считаете его своим учителем или что-то в этом роде. Вам просто стало обидно.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Паня (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

На деле все просто - Asanga суть какой-то деятель FPMT, а Берзин - ихний бонза.

----------

Паня (06.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

> Так вы же и начали называть "дураками" тех, кто посмел критиковать не имея ученой степени.


Да, потому что многие вопросы из разряда нетривиальных, хотя Вантус и считает что лажа видна сразу. Так вот такой подход явно не научен, Берзин всегда основывается на фактах, я в отличии от некоторых был именно на его научных выступлениях, которые были в Питере. 
При отстутствии аргументов Берзин просто заявлений не делает.



> Абсолютно любой имеет право делать заявления об ошибках любого исследователя, и если доводы заявителя серьезны, его выслушают любые ученые, на то они и ученые, а не попы. Ишь чего удумали - вводить какие-то допуски для занятия научной деятельностью!


Вантус, вот как раз подобные люди решили заняться реформированием РАН, поскольку очень серьезно полагают что лучше знают, как Вам организовать Вашу (нашу) работу.

----------


## Asanga

> На деле все просто - Asanga суть какой-то деятель FPMT, а Берзин - ихний бонза.


Вантус оба выстрела в молоко. Я уже давно не при делах в ФПМТ, а Берзин - приглашаемый учитель в ФПМТ, и не более того, просто человек которому можно доверять.
Твой метод стрельбы Вантус, совсем не научен. Ты бы хотя бы выяснил...

----------


## Вантус

> Да, потому что многие вопросы из разряда нетривиальных, хотя Вантус и считает что лажа видна сразу. Так вот такой подход явно не научен, Берзин всегда основывается на фактах, я в отличии от некоторых был именно на его научных выступлениях, которые были в Питере. 
> При отстутствии аргументов Берзин просто заявлений не делает.


Т.е. Берзин прав, потому как он всегда прав? Это круто! Если вы хотите, чтоб я продолжал с вами разговор, а не зачислил в ламы ринпоче, то потрудитесь указать "вопрос из разряда нетривиальных".



> Вантус, вот как раз подобные люди решили заняться реформированием РАН, поскольку очень серьезно полагают что лучше знают, как Вам организовать Вашу (нашу) работу.


Я знаю, что нынешняя РАН - это, главным образом, кормушка для бездельников. И реформа была невероятно к месту (единственная беда - что проводят ее такие же бездельники и неучи). Я работаю в разных НИИ много лет и прекрасно знаю, чего они стоят (ничего и даже меньше).

----------

Аурум (06.01.2014), Ондрий (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус оба выстрела в молоко. Я уже давно не при делах в ФПМТ, а Берзин - приглашаемый учитель в ФПМТ, и не более того, просто человек которому можно доверять.
> Твой метод стрельбы Вантус, совсем не научен. Ты бы хотя бы выяснил...


Берзин - человек, которому можно доверять, потому что ему можно доверять? А при делах вы, стало быть были (не знал, просто наугад сказал)?

----------


## Ондрий

> Да


т.е. назвали всех несогласных дураками и потом других патетически призвали так не делать. Отлично!



> потому что многие вопросы из разряда нетривиальных


Ну что тут сказать, может для вас и да, нетривиальны, но для других - возможно и нет.

----------


## Asanga

> Я знаю, что нынешняя РАН - это, главным образом, кормушка для бездельников. И реформа была невероятно к месту (единственная беда - что проводят ее такие же бездельники и неучи). Я работаю в разных НИИ много лет и прекрасно знаю, чего они стоят (ничего и даже меньше).


Я тоже работаю в НИИ очень давно, и могу сказать, что, то, что происходит сейчас еще сильнее редуцирует силу научного подхода как раз по причине появления некомпетентных в управлении институтами.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

"сила научного подхода" - рвать и ртом и ж**й контракты по недвиге и попилу бюджетирования в РАН. Фактически любой ректор - вор. Это неизбежно. Лаборатории не оборудуются никак, хотя бюджет выделятся, все старье и гниет. Если кто-то что-то и сделал то скорее за счет зарубежных грантов. Да и у тех мясо рвут зубами уже внутри структур.  Давно пора разогнать богадельню. Одна беда, это просто передел и надо покормиться другим, более молодым, вот и вся реформа. Хуже стать - может. Только потому, что новые возможно наглее будут.

----------

Вантус (06.01.2014), Иляна (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Я тоже работаю в НИИ очень давно, и могу сказать, что, то, что происходит сейчас еще сильнее редуцирует силу научного подхода как раз по причине появления некомпетентных в управлении институтами.


Никакая административно-хозяйственная возня не может редуцировать силу научного подхода. Редуцируют его силу выступления разных берзинов, которые считаются правыми уже в силу того, что они - берзины и слепое доверие к их авторитету. 
Нормальным ученым в РФ абсолютно фиолетово все это реформирование и прочее - они ценятся за результаты, признанные другими учеными, в том числе и за кордоном. Если таких сильно достать, они просто перекочуют в другую сторону. Собственно, я снискал изрядную ненависть начальства разного уровня именно по причине того, что могу им сказать все, что думаю, но они сделать ничего мне за это не могут, ибо я являюсь специалистом, а не стандартным немного вредным институтским планктоном.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> "сила научного подхода" - рвать и ртом и ж**й контракты по недвиге и попилу бюджетирования в РАН. Фактически любой ректор - вор.


Истинная правда, +100500 раз по 100500. И чем больше вузу чи институту дай, тем более там разворуют и это уже необратимый процесс. Пользы же науке от этих вливаний - 0 (все, что не сворует ректор с холуями, проедят старые бездельники и профукают молодые планктонины)

----------


## Asanga

Везет тебе Вантус.
Вот поставят научным руководитетелем тебе какого-нибудь Адамова, и будешь ты изобретать фотонный космический корабль, (писать в стол)

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> Везет тебе Вантус.
> Вот поставят научным руководитетелем тебе какого-нибудь Адамова, и будешь ты изобретать фотонный космический корабль, (писать в стол)


Что значит "поставят"? Если человек хочет заниматься делом, он должен искать тех, кто ему в этом поможет, а не искать оправдания. У нас, между прочим, единственный отдел в институте, где вся научная деятельность является отражением производственной, а производственная идет с опережением сроков. И это не кто-то нам дал, этого мы сами добились. Так вот подумываешь - а нужен ли нам этот институт, да инерция мышления большинства не позволяет так сразу всех оторвать.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вантус, я предложил свой вариант. Подойдет любой к.и.н., к.ф.н.. Я собственно говоря, не против любого компетентного мнения, мне просто смешно наблюдать как растет тема, в которой многие излагают позиции против Берзина, какими только словами его не обзывая, в основном даже не читая его книг.


То есть, мне придется ждать еще год-два, пока я наконец допишу диссер по вьетнамскому буддизму, а лишь потом я смогу критиковать д-ра Берзина за то, что он: 1. Отнес вьетнамский буддизм к буддизму Тхеравады, 2. Несправедливо обвинил руководство СРВ во враждебном отношении к буддизму?

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

Конечно. И не имеете никакого морального права критиковать ошибочную запись закона Ома без кандидатской по электротехнике.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Я тоже работаю в НИИ очень давно


Однако какие все тут умные :EEK!:

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Shus

> .....Я собственно говоря, не против любого компетентного мнения, мне просто смешно наблюдать как растет тема, в которой многие излагают позиции против Берзина, какими только словами его не обзывая, в основном даже не читая его книг.


Почему не читая.
Вот пассаж из его "Краткой истории буддизма в Индии до вторжений в XIII веке"

_Развитие монастырских университетов и тантры
Первый буддийский монастырский университет, Наланда, был построен возле Раджагрихи в начале II века н.э. Там преподавал Нагарджуна и многие последующие мастера махаяны. Однако эти монастырские университеты особенно расцвели с основанием династии Гупты в начале IV века н.э. В их монастырской программе особое значение придавалось изучению систем философских доктрин, и монахи участвовали в суровых дебатах со сторонниками шести индуистских школ и школами джайнов, которые появились между III и VI веками н.э.
Тантра тоже появилась между III и VI веками н.э. в той же южно-индийской Андхре. Это была «Тантра Гухьясамаджи» (dPal gSang-ba ‘dus-pa’i rgyud). Нагарджуна написал к ней несколько комментариев. Согласно буддийской традиции, тантры также устно передавались со времён, когда Будда учил им, но более секретно, чем учения сутры махаяны._
При этом хорошо известно, что начало истории Наланды (до расцвета было еще далеко) относится к середине 5-го века. Фасянь в начале 5-го века посещал Наладнду. Он описывает ее как деревушку , известную ступой с прахом Шарипутры.
Про Гуптов и тантру вобще ни в какие ворота.
Ну и т.п.

P.S. А Вы сами-то кстати его читали?

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Ittosai (06.01.2014), Паня (06.01.2014), Сергей Ч (06.01.2014), Фил (06.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

> Что значит "поставят"? Если человек хочет заниматься делом, он должен искать тех, кто ему в этом поможет, а не искать оправдания. У нас, между прочим, единственный отдел в институте, где вся научная деятельность является отражением производственной, а производственная идет с опережением сроков. И это не кто-то нам дал, этого мы сами добились. Так вот подумываешь - а нужен ли нам этот институт, да инерция мышления большинства не позволяет так сразу всех оторвать.


Ну отдел можно и ликвидировать, тем более если он хорошо работает, значит людей которые хорошие специалисты нужно влить в плохие отделы. Так сказать "влить свежую кровь". Именно так нынче модно рассуждать, и именно так у нас и поступили создав глобальную компанию в 3500 инженеров. И ничего ты Вантус не сделаешь, поскольку почти наверняка при этом еще повысят зарплату, т.е. попросту "купят" твое молчание, и недовольство.



> При этом хорошо известно, что начало истории Наланды (до расцвета было еще далеко) относится к середине 5-го века. Фасянь в начале 5-го века посещал Наладнду. Он описывает ее как деревушку , известную ступой с прахом Шарипутры.
> Про Гуптов и тантру вобще ни в какие ворота.
> Ну и т.п.
> 
> P.S. А Вы сами-то кстати его читали?


Все эти факты которые приводит Берзин согласуются с теми, которые я слышал от известных в Питере востоковедов.
Вообще если у Вас есть контрагументы, то чтобы разобраться проще простого написать письмо А.Берзину. Если Вам интересно, я могу это организовать и мы получим ответ в течение недели. А разводить рассуждения на форуме, честно говоря выглядит как-то "по детски".
Если кто-то заинтересуется, прошу направить мне вопросы сформулированные по английски, я их переправлю Алексу через знакомых которые с ним "на короткой ноге".
Устроит Вас такой диалог?

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Наталья А (06.01.2014), Нико (06.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (07.01.2014), Фил (06.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

> Все эти факты которые приводит Берзин согласуются с теми, которые я слышал от известных в Питере востоковедов.


Фамилии и работы назовите, если не трудно.



> Вообще если у Вас есть контрагументы, то чтобы разобраться проще простого написать письмо А.Берзину. Если Вам интересно, я могу это организовать и мы получим ответ в течение недели.


Зачем разбираться в очевидном, да еще ставить человека в неудобное положение.
Я уже говорил, что равнодушно отношусь к творчеству Берзина, поскольку он придворный публицист, а не ученый-историк, при чем в этом амплуа свою работу делает вполне добросовестно.



> А разводить рассуждения на форуме, честно говоря выглядит как-то "по детски".


Не надо мухоморить. В прошлом сообщении Вы написали:
_.....Я собственно говоря, не против любого компетентного мнения, мне просто смешно наблюдать как растет тема, в которой многие излагают позиции против Берзина, какими только словами его не обзывая, в основном даже не читая его книг......_
Чтобы не было смешно наблюдать, я Вам ответил со ссылкой на первоисточник, который опровергает Берзина. Что не так?

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Ондрий (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Конечно. И не имеете никакого морального права критиковать ошибочную запись закона Ома без кандидатской по электротехнике.


И без кандидатской по русской филологии - а вдруг критикующий неправильно прочитал текст на русском языке?

----------

Аурум (06.01.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

> Чтобы не было смешно наблюдать, я Вам ответил со ссылкой на первоисточник, который опровергает Берзина. Что не так?


Не так, то, что вы не выяснили первоисточник А.Берзина. Заранее делая вывод что его не существует.

----------


## Вантус

> Не так, то, что вы не выяснили первоисточник А.Берзина. Заранее делая вывод что его не существует.


Уже одно то, что он не указывает своих источников, заставляет задуматься - а ученый ли он (все историки, коих я читал, а читал я их немало, во всех отраслях истории, всегда указывали источники в своих публикациях)?

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Аурум (06.01.2014), Паня (06.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Собственно я так и думал, что желающих задать вопрос А.Берзину не найдется. Испортится жанр этого форума. )))

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Не так, то, что вы не выяснили первоисточник А.Берзина. Заранее делая вывод что его не существует.


Я ждал от Вас фамили востоковедов, которые считают, что Наланда была основана в начале 2-го века (т.е. во времена Кушанов), а Вы опять начинаете наводить тень на плетень.
Источники Берзина (по крайней мере в этой части)  я знаю - это всем известные тибетские "историко-религиозные" работы. Он их и обосновывает, придавая своим трудам в той части, где это требуется, вид научной историчности  - все согласно своего статуса.

Я не буду дальше продолжать с Вами это препирательство в стиле: "я сам не знаю, но знаю ребят которые точно знают".
Будут факты - отвечу.

P.S. Кстати стаус ученого-историка у него как-то неоднозначен - ни разу не встречал в научных работах ссылку на Берзина (может просто не попалось).

----------


## Asanga

> Я ждал от Вас фамилии востоковедов, которые считают, что Наланда была основана в начале 2-го века (т.е. во времена Кушанов), а Вы опять начинаете наводить тень на плетень.


А.Терентьев Вас устроит

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> А.Терентьев Вас устроит


Статью Терентьева на эту тему, пожалуйста. Мы ее прочитаем и скажем - устроит или не устроит.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> А.Терентьев Вас устроит


Забавно. Это не его ли выгнали из тусовки одного известного ламы? За то, что он посмел по-задавать тому ламе всякие непростые вопросы про Цонкапу не имея титула лхарампы, как минимум? Не, он конечно молодец, что не стал падать ниц перед  авторитетами, а позволил иметь себе собственное мнение и как ученый и просто как любой достойный человек. Но поступили с ним так как Вы, Василий, предлагаете, по-тибетски - "пшелфсад, смерд".

"Уходи! И жену свою забирай!" - это, собссно, вот про какую историю родился мем.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (06.01.2014), Паня (07.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Забавно. Это не его ли выгнали из тусовки одного известного ламы? За то, что он посмел по-задавать тому ламе всякие непростые вопросы про Цонкапу не имея титула лхарампы, как минимум? Не, он конечно молодец, что не стал падать ниц перед  авторитетами, а позволил иметь себе собственное мнение и как ученый и просто как любой достойный человек. Но поступили с ним так как Вы, Василий, предлагаете, по-тибетски - "пшелфсад, смерд".
> 
> "Уходи! И жену свою забирай!" - это, собссно, вот про какую историю родился мем.


Единственное, что знаю про Андрея,-- у него эссе было типа "Номинализма в прасангике", с критикой воззрений Цонкапы. Вот из-за этого все и взбудоражились.

ЗЫ. Эта статья дошла до сведения геше Джамьяна Кхенце. Он, будучи крутым гелугпой, осудил.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Ондрий (06.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

все как везде и ничего нового под солнцем - "наши иконы самые красивые"

----------

Нико (06.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> все как везде и ничего нового под солнцем - "наши иконы самые красивые"


Я читала эту статью и мало что поняла.Там про закон "исключённого третьего"и пр. Мне она показалась бредоватой.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он, будучи крутым гелугпой, осудил.


А прочел?

----------


## Нико

> А прочел?


Смысл донесли)))

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Смысл донесли)))


Но слухи доносились, что именно после этой статьи он запретил Андрею и Маргарите посещать его учения. Питер, корочче))))

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Смысл донесли)))


Может, расплескали пока несли?
Впрочем, подозреваю, это все вздорные сплетни. А сама статья, кстати, вот: Вопросы А. Парибка и буддийский «номинализм»

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> Может, расплескали пока несли?
> Впрочем, подозреваю, это все вздорные сплетни. А сама статья, кстати, вот: Вопросы А. Парибка и буддийский «номинализм»


Ну ничего так статья, хотя видно, что Терентьев тогда мало знал как о прасангике, так и о логике. Хотя мемами пользоваться был горазд.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

Так вот, могу сказать всем адептам Берзина, что никакие оценки оного агитатора от разных отечественных кандидатов исторических и философских наук мной не принимаются, поскольку мои знания зачастую много больше их. Если бы по философской части за него вступились бы господа КИ и test, то это еще может быть рассмотрено.

----------

Alex (06.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Может, расплескали пока несли?
> Впрочем, подозреваю, это все вздорные сплетни. А сама статья, кстати, вот: Вопросы А. Парибка и буддийский «номинализм»


Сейчас, по прошествии многих лет,не вижу в статье ничего предосудительного. )))) Обывательское мнение. А Вантус, круче вас,похоже,никого нет!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я читала эту статью и мало что поняла.


Ты бы, душа моя, побольше бы думала, да поменьше б на форумах сидела, глядишь, многое стало бы понянтнее. А то ведь так можно всю понималку отсидеть )))
Не обижайся, я любя.




> Сейчас, по прошествии многих лет,не вижу в статье ничего предосудительного. ))))


Полагаю, геше лхарампа понял это быстрее тебя. Я и говорю, история с изгнанием - скорее всего вздор.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Ты бы, душа моя, побольше бы думала, да поменьше б на форумах сидела, глядишь, многое стало бы понянтнее. А то ведь так можно всю понималку отсидеть )))
> Не обижайся, я любя.
> 
> Полагаю, геше лхарампа понял это быстрее тебя. Я и говорю, история с изгнанием - скорее всего вздор.


Но это правда была, что они были изгнаны. Я слышала об этом. Или кто-то опять соврал? Может, Дондуп знает? ))))

----------

Сергей Хос (06.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Может, расплескали пока несли?
> Впрочем, подозреваю, это все вздорные сплетни. А сама статья, кстати, вот: Вопросы А. Парибка и буддийский «номинализм»


то, что выпилили - не сплетни, а рассказы лично мне непосредственных участников шоу. истинные причины, кто нес, кто расплескал и зачем - оставим за кадром, т.к. внутри- и меж-корпоративные тёрки обыденность и тут много думать не придется.))

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (06.01.2014), Сергей Хос (06.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> Питер, корочче))))


ну в вашей "рязани" скандальчиков всяко поболее и покруче имелось))))). Тем более, что мы не знаем истинных подковёрных причин. А без них ничего не бывает, т.к. фактор "приближенных к телу" в наибольшей степени формирует и регулирует все внутри-корпоративные отношения. Уж это отрицать не представляется возможным.

----------


## Ондрий

> господа КИ и test, то это еще может быть рассмотрено.


я бы с большой осторожностью советовал бы всем прислушиваться к их "мнению", ибо _многознание уму не научает_ © Гераклит

----------

Сергей Хос (06.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> ну в вашей "рязани" скандальчиков всяко поболее и покруче имелось))))). Тем более, что мы не знаем истинных подковёрных причин. А без них ничего не бывает, т.к. фактор "приближенных к телу" в наибольшей степени формирует и регулирует все внутри-корпоративные отношения. Уж это отрицать не представляется возможным.


А ты случайно не в курсе, когда и почему геше-ла выгнали из Питерского дацана? Это тёмная история какая-то

----------


## Ондрий

> А ты случайно не в курсе, когда и почему геше-ла выгнали из Питерского дацана? Это тёмная история какая-то


все говорят разное. я там не присутствовал при этом. В любом случае, то, что выгнали хорошего ламу - уже само по себе сильно не хорошо, в "лучшем" случае.

----------

Нико (06.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

А про геше Джампа Драгпу историю не знаешь? Почему он свалил из Питера?

----------


## Ондрий

> А про геше Джампа Драгпу историю не знаешь? Почему он свалил из Питера?


нет. не в курсе
(сёмки, увы, не купил, но ты так рассказывай)))

----------


## Asanga

Нико, я знаю ответы на все твои вопросы, поскольку при всем этом присутствовал. Но не все стоит писать на форуме.

Геше Джампа Дагпа уехал в 2009-м, потому что хотел уехать к родственникам поближе, у него мать в Канаде, и надо думать еще кто-то из родственников.

По поводу  закона "исключённого третьего"и пр., известно что Далай Лама поддержал Андрея в этом вопросе.

По поводу изгнания - даже когда Андрей не появлялся на учениях геше, он всем рекомендовал слушать комментарии геше Чжамьяна Кьенце, так что особых обид я у Андрея не видел. 

По поводу изганания геше из дацана, все как раз наоборот. Геше ушел из дацана, за что подвергся критике руководства из Дрепунга. Примерная цитата "Стены монастыря должны рушатся, вот причина по которой можно было уйти из дацана".

Хотел заметить: мало-ли кто откуда уходит, и какие на это есть причины, это не причина полагать что все расстаются врагами.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Сергей Хос (06.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> нет. не в курсе
> (сёмки, увы, не купил, но ты так рассказывай)))


Его ж Маргарита пригласила в центр "Арьядева". Тоже там какие-то проблемы с ним были, вначале жил в дацане, а потом свалил оттуда. Жаловался мне на маргаритин перевод и вообще. Сейчас успешно в Америке. )

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> По поводу  закона "исключённого третьего"и пр., известно что Далай Лама поддержал Андрея в этом вопросе.


Вот про это можно поподробнее?

----------


## Asanga

> Тоже там какие-то проблемы с ним были, вначале жил в дацане, а потом свалил оттуда.


Геше жил в дацане в период с 2003 по 2009 год. Из дацана он ушел, уже когда совсем уезжал в Индию, а потом в штаты.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Asanga

> Вот про это можно поподробнее?


Ну ты же знаешь, что у Андрея бывают аудиенции у Его Святейшества. Кто-то мне рассказывал, что на них его он и поддержал. Сейчас уже не вспомню кто, вроде бы как раз кто-то из группы геше Чжамьяна Кьенце мне это и говорил.
Может где-то еще следы этого вопроса остались, надо поискать. Можно у Андрея спросить. ))) Правда именно этот вопрос я бы не хотел задавать, может ты спросишь сама у него.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Геше жил в дацане в период с 2003 по 2009 год. Из дацана он ушел, уже когда совсем уезжал в Индию, а потом в штаты.


Ну если его оттуда никто не выгонял, тогда ок. А то всё время мерещится Аюшеев, ненавидящий тибетцев.

----------


## Нико

> Ну ты же знаешь, что у Андрея бывают аудиенции у Его Святейшества. Кто-то мне рассказывал, что на них его он и поддержал. Сейчас уже не вспомню кто, вроде бы как раз кто-то из группы геше Чжамьяна Кьенце мне это и говорил.
> Может где-то еще следы этого вопроса остались, надо поискать. Можно у Андрея спросить. ))) Правда именно этот вопрос я бы не хотел задавать, может ты спросишь сама у него.


Может, и спрошу сама. Только эссе его шибко неоднозначное было.

----------


## Asanga

> Ну если его оттуда никто не выгонял, тогда ок. А то всё время мерещится Аюшеев, ненавидящий тибетцев.


К чести Будды Бальжиевича (настоятель СПб дацана), когда мы обсуждали следующего геше к нам в центр и нам отказали в его поселении, на предмет возвращения геше Джампы Дакпы было подтверждено, что ему разрешат поселиться в дацане, поскольку "Он уже нам известен".

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Asanga

> Может, и спрошу сама. Только эссе его шибко неоднозначное было.


Да, даже Маргарита критиковала http://mk-site.spb.ru/philosophy-edu...philosophy/61/

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> К чести Будды Бальжиевича (настоятель СПб дацана), когда мы обсуждали следующего геше к анм в центр и нам отказали в его поселении, на предмет возвращения геше Джампы Дакпы было подтверждено, что ему разрешат поселиться в дацане, поскольку "Он уже нам известен".


А с геше Нима какая ситуация? Он вряд ли поселится в дацане, но там вроде Пема всё решает.

----------


## Нико

> Да, даже Маргарита критиковала http://mk-site.spb.ru/philosophy-edu...philosophy/61/


 :EEK!:

----------


## Asanga

> А с геше Нима какая ситуация? Он вряд ли поселится в дацане, но там вроде Пема всё решает.


Да, Марина. 
Не в дацане, и лекции только в дзен-зале как мне говорила Марина, поэтому они другое помещение более удобное нашли.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> Да, даже Маргарита критиковала http://mk-site.spb.ru/philosophy-edu...philosophy/61/


То, что написано по ссылке, является мумбо-юмбо. Авторитетно заявляю, как специалист по логике.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (06.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014), Фил (06.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

Вантус, разберись с Маргаритой сам. Я устал быть передаточным звеном в твоих претензиях. Если тебе есть что сказать уважаемому многими специалисту, поступи как специалист, напиши свое мнение, свои замечания и т.д. и т.п., завяжи диалог, и мир обогатится...
Я не специалист по логике, но специалист по ее реализации в заданиях на автоматизацию. Мне понятно о чем Маргарита пишет...

----------

Сергей Хос (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, беглый взгляд на творчество некоей Кожевниковой на сайте показывает, что оно состоит из мумбо-юмбо на 90%. Разные банальные трюизмы, наукообразные мемы и вкрапления общеизвестных фактов - вот и все творчество. Ад и ад.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, разберись с Маргаритой сам. Я устал быть передаточным звеном в твоих претензиях. Если тебе есть что сказать уважаемому многими специалисту, поступи как специалист, напиши свое мнение, свои замечания и т.д. и т.п., завяжи диалог, и мир обогатится...
> Я не специалист по логике, но специалист по ее реализации в заданиях на автоматизацию. Мне понятно о чем Маргарита пишет...


Понимаете ли, специалисты не общаются со слабоумными. Мне нечего обсуждать с теми, кто пишет бред. Т.е. про буддизм я еще и могу потрындеть, ибо сам не бог весть какой специалист, но про логику можно с тем же успехом говорить с котом моих родителей.

По этой же причине историки не опровергают Чудинова, Фоменко и прочих фриков - ни один здравомыслящий ученый не будет тратить время на такую ерунду, разве ради лулзов.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Сейчас *успешно* в Америке. )


я даже не сомневаюсь в этом!  :Wink:

----------

Alex (06.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> я даже не сомневаюсь в этом!


А кто бы сомневался? Оч мало лам осталось, которые не хотят в Америку. Чистая земля и т.д. ))))

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Ондрий (06.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

> А кто бы сомневался? Оч мало лам осталось, которые не хотят в Америку. Чистая земля и т.д. ))))


так вот она где - чистая Западная Земля!

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (06.01.2014), Паня (07.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (06.01.2014)

----------


## Ондрий

там в общем-то и "вслух" переводы такие же. я как-то заглянул на огонек, послушать одного ламу в ее переводе, убежал через полчаса, хоть и стыдно было "выходить из кинотеатра" на глаха ламы, но терперть издевательство над моим мозгом я не смог.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> там в общем-то и "вслух" переводы такие же. я как-то заглянул на огонек, послушать одного ламу в ее переводе, убежал через полчаса, хоть и стыдно было "выходить из кинотеатра" на глаха ламы, но терперть издевательство над моим мозгом я не смог.


а кто "её"? Маргарита?

----------


## Ондрий

да, я банально не понимал о чем идет речь. слова вроде бы русские, а смысл отсутствует. чуднО.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Нико (06.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> ну вы прям взъелись. Хотя меня её стиль тоже не прикалывает (


Оверквотинг - зло! Стиль тут дело десятое, она просто нагло пишет бред и выдает этот бред за философию.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Оверквотинг - зло! Стиль тут дело десятое, она просто нагло пишет бред и выдает этот бред за философию.


Женщины -- это, как правило, зло.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Спасибо всем, кто, отрекаясь от буддизма, отдаёт свои статуи и прочие буддийские атрибуты в руки другим людям! Нам богатства прибудет!

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> Спасибо всем, кто, отрекаясь от буддизма, отдаёт свои статуи и прочие буддийские атрибуты в руки другим людям! Нам богатства прибудет!


И побольше, побольше. Люблю обкладываться несвежими статуями и прочими атрибутами и ... К чему вы это?

----------


## Ондрий

> И побольше, побольше. Люблю обкладываться несвежими статуями и прочими атрибутами и ... К чему вы это?


терма ума. спонтанная  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> И побольше, побольше. Люблю обкладываться несвежими статуями и прочими атрибутами и ... К чему вы это?


К тому, что если вы ещё веруете, можем вам подарить. ))) А то один такой всё уже отдал... Из вашего "братства"....

----------


## Вантус

> К тому, что если вы ещё веруете, можем вам подарить. ))) А то один такой всё уже отдал... Из вашего "братства"....


Что за братство?

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е. логику в Буддизме не применить потому что объекты оперируемые буддистами слабоформулируемы.
> Чтобы избежать, таких вещей в науке есть метод установления границ действия теорем, теорий и т.д.. 
> Именно так и поступают буддисты, не позволяя другим передергивать их слова.


Мы любим гипножабу, мы любим гипножабу... С буддистами все проще - они тащат в дом наяиковское старье и очень кичатся этим (неизвестно, почему).

----------


## Ондрий

> Беда в том, что у гипноавтора и даже у самих буддистов границы весьма размыты. Видишь, как смешивают отрицание дхармы и отрицание высказывания?


ну путание объекта и суждения было, да. в остальном можно забить.  Лучше вместе *****м по Тбилиси! © ... В смысле, у меня руки чешутся попотрошить категерию "всезнание"))). Одному скучно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> писать диссер по восточной не зная ни одного восточного - смешно.
> писать диссер по любой западной не зная ни одного западного - смешно.
> 
> но мы обсуждаем Берзина.


Ну, Берзин в языках спец, есть тут подобные спецы? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Никакая административно-хозяйственная возня не может редуцировать силу научного подхода. Редуцируют его силу выступления разных берзинов, которые считаются правыми уже в силу того, что они - берзины и слепое доверие к их авторитету. 
> .


 Вот и подойдите по научному. Берзин, вообще-то вполне заслуживает уважения. И с Вантусом может вполне своими знаниями и умениями померяться. Он уже изучал буддийские тексты у Серконга Ринпоче, когда Вантус под стол, вероятно, и пешком-то не ходил.

И вообще тут прямо из жизни инфузорий, человек с заслуженным именем, благодаря своим профессиональным знаниям и умениям иногда совершает ошибки, что совершенно нормально для любого ученого. При этом его знания и умения, обширный опыт никуда не исчезают. Что-то маловато вы тут ему можете предъявить. Вместо того, чтобы ему написать письмо, местные инфузории его записывают в "недобросоветсные" и перечеркивают все его заслуги.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

Пеме стоит лечиться. От надменности и злобы, между прочим.

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (07.01.2014), Читтадхаммо (07.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вот и подойдите по научному. Берзин, вообще-то вполне заслуживает уважения. И с Вантусом может вполне своими знаниями и умениями померяться. Он уже изучал буддийские тексты у Серконга Ринпоче, когда Вантус под стол, вероятно, и пешком-то не ходил.
> 
> И вообще тут прямо из жизни инфузорий, человек с заслуженным именем, благодаря своим профессиональным знаниям и умениям иногда совершает ошибки, что совершенно нормально для любого ученого. При этом его знания и умения, обширный опыт никуда не исчезают. Что-то маловато вы тут ему можете предъявить. Вместо того, чтобы ему написать письмо, местные инфузории его записывают в "недобросоветсные" и перечеркивают все его заслуги.


Вообще-то, мы обсуждаем не "scholar, translator, and teacher of Tibetan Buddhism", а *ученого* Алекса Берзина. 
И, если, допустим, биолог утверждает, что слоны живут в норах, то не стоит говорить: "как Вы можете обсуждать этого биолога, ведь он уже 20 лет ходит в церковь, целует руки епископам, играет на скрипке и балалайке, да вдобавок знает 15 африканских языков", деятельность такого "биолога" надо критиковать с т.з. науки, а не его личных качеств.

----------

Alex (07.01.2014), Вантус (07.01.2014), Нико (07.01.2014), Ондрий (07.01.2014), Паня (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Но слухи доносились, что именно после этой статьи он запретил Андрею и Маргарите посещать его учения. Питер, корочче))))


Молва гласит, что Теретьев не состыковался с Крапивиной. По поводу авторских прав и издания. А она и переводила обычно :Smilie:  Так что могла свою интерпретацию внести.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пеме стоит лечиться. От надменности и злобы, между прочим.


Фи, Вантус, вот так научность непогрешимая :Smilie:  

Как минимум, нам надо лечиться вместе. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Кстати, тут у нас еще есть Пема Ванчук, хоть бы уточнили, какой Пема злобный :Big Grin: 

А Вы что, по знанию языков с Берзиным можете сравниться? Он там в Гарварде ковырялся, наверно, не среди дураков. Степени научные и прочее, и в Индии сидел, корпел, изучал прям на месте материал. А Вантус в своей тьмутаракани живет, технарь, на ФМПТ учится на первом уровне, тибетский знает якобы и на форуме обличительные посты пишет, в самой, что ни на есть безмятежности с проникновением. Скучно. Поисписались Вы. Прям, одно и то же.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (07.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще-то, мы обсуждаем не "scholar, translator, and teacher of Tibetan Buddhism", а *ученого* Алекса Берзина. 
> И, если, допустим, биолог утверждает, что слоны живут в норах, то не стоит говорить: "как Вы можете обсуждать этого биолога, ведь он уже 20 лет ходит в церковь, целует руки епископам, играет на скрипке и балалайке, да вдобавок знает 15 африканских языков", деятельность такого "биолога" надо критиковать с т.з. науки, а не его личных качеств.


Хочу список всех ошибок Берзина в процентном составе на его труды. Критическое отношение к чьим бы то ни было словам никто не отменял.

Вы там его послужной список - где учился, что закончил, как пробразовывал переводческую систему тибетских терминов в Вики прочитали? Фуфлом его назвать явно нельзя. А недобросовестность - тоесть, прямой злой умысел, надо еще доказать.

Вы ему, кстати, уже написали письмо про вьетнамский буддизм? Что ж медлите, скорее развейте его неведенье, может, человек будет искренне благодарен. Репин там предлагал отправить - приступайте. А запостите тут его ответ.


Если Вас лично обвинят в недобросовестности, Вы бы, уж конечно, хотели бы иметь шанс объяснить произошедшее? Вот и ему предоставьте такой шанс. Он совершенно нормальный открытый человек. И нечего тереть все это в кулуарах от него потихоньку. Видите ошибку - старайтесь помочь ее исправить, на благо всех ЖС.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Хочу список всех ошибок Берзина в процентном составе на его труды. Критическое отношение к чьим бы то ни было словам никто не отменял.
> 
> Вы там его послужной список - где учился, что закончил, как пробразовывал переводческую систему тибетских терминов в Вики прочитали? Фуфлом его назвать явно нельзя. А недобросовестность - тоесть, прямой злой умысел, надо еще доказать.
> 
> Вы ему, кстати, уже написали письмо про вьетнамский буддизм? Что ж медлите, скорее развейте его неведенье, может, человек будет искренне благодарен. Репин там предлагал отправить - приступайте.


В работах Берзина мне бросается в глаза отсутствие ссылок на источники. Это- первое замечание. 
Насчет обучения Берзина вьетнамскому буддизму, сказано ведь в Виная-сутре "без просьбы- не учи", но один из авторских экземпляров монографии я мог бы передать через Вас ему лично, правда, монография выйдет на русском. 

Не переживайте, я не только с  Алексом Берзиным не согласен, вот давеча спорил с одним российским буддологом по поводу христианства и буддизма, он доказывал мне, что в христианстве есть Трилакшана, а я говорил ему, что:
1. Анатмавада подразумевает понимание пратитья-самуттпады
2. Признание пратитья-самутпадды не оставляет места для веры в бога-творца.
3. Следовательно, невозможно сочетание Трилакшаны и веры в бога-творца. 

При этом он вполне спокойно и адекватно реагировал на мое с ним несогласие, не козырял публикациями и степенями.

P.S. Кстати, книгами однофамильца нашего героя, Э. О. Берзина, замечательного советского историка и исследователя стран ЮВА, я в свое время остался очень доволен. По поводу качества работ Эдуарда Оскаровича Берзина ничего плохого сказать не могу, т.к. у него все в порядке и с аргументацией, и с источниками.

Можете сами сравнить исторические работы двух Берзиных- советского Э. О. Берзина и американского Алекса Берзина, думаю, сравнение будет не в пользу американца.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Shus

> .......Вместо того, чтобы ему написать письмо, местные инфузории его записывают в "недобросоветсные" и перечеркивают все его заслуги.


За языком следите.
Если читали тему, то должны были понять, что про перечеркивание речи не было. Речь шла о его работах по истории. 
Сдвиг даты основания Наланды - это не ошибка, а умысел, т.к. от этого строится многое чего остального в псевдо-исторических творениях по истории индийского буддизма.

----------

Ондрий (07.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (07.01.2014), Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пишите письмо Берзину. Откуда такая уверенность, что он будет с Вами козырять своими степенямии вообще, настолько предвзятое мнение о нем?

Я не переживаю, только предполагаю, что Вам самому еще надо очень и очень много учиться. И перечитай Вы здесь свои посты лет через 10, Вы в этом убедитесь.




> P.S. Кстати, книгами однофамильца нашего героя, Э. О. Берзина, замечательного советского историка и исследователя стран ЮВА, я в свое время остался очень доволен.


Мы теперь будем во всем спрашивать Вас - довольны ли Вы или недовольны :Smilie:  И в соответствии с этим, принимать наши собственные решения :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> За языком следите.
> Если читали тему, то должны были понять, что про перечеркивание речи не было. Речь шла о его работах по истории. 
> Сдвиг даты основания Наланды - это не ошибка, а умысел, т.к. от этого строится многое чего остального в псевдо-исторических творениях по истории индийского буддизма.


Да, объясните в чем умысел. Я по наивности не понимаю. Обвинения надо подкреплять. Фактически.

Для меня Берзин, живое существо и человек, который мне дает определенные полезные сведенья. Я совершенно свободна иметь свое мнение, проверять и не принимать его мнение, а история сама по себе - наука с большими погрешностями. И в смысле интерпретации и в смысле добычи фактических данных и их проверки. 
Я вообще не вижу смысла объявлять его недобросовестным, можно вполне принимать то, что считаешь здравым, и то, что нет - не принимать. Многое в его трудах вообще не принимаю на вооружение. Кстати, так поступаю со всеми буддийскими авторами. Беру полезное мне и не беру неполезное.

Если же ты берешь на себя подобные заявления, ты должен ДЕЙСТВЕННО предпринять меры, чтобы устранить ошибки. Чтобы Берзин не вводил в заблуждение умы неофитов. И, вероятно, нравственно для начала выяснить у самого автора неправильного утверждения - в силу каких причин он его сделал, выяснив у него самого это. Из первых рук. Раз есть возможность.

И вообще, за голословное объявление о недобросовестности можно привлечь к суду.

----------


## лесник

> Я знаю, что нынешняя РАН - это, главным образом, кормушка для бездельников. И реформа была невероятно к месту (единственная беда - что проводят ее такие же бездельники и неучи). Я работаю в разных НИИ много лет и прекрасно знаю, чего они стоят (ничего и даже меньше).


Не знаю, в каких НИИ вы работаете, но при всех проблемах РАН именно там работают ведущие специалисты по тибетскому, монгольскому, санскриту и прочим языкам и буддологии и публикуют неплохие работы. Это Андросов, Жуковская, Базаров, Крапивина, Зорин, Ванчикова, Гарри, Островская, Цыремпилов, Успенский и многие другие. Поэтому Ваше обвинение безосновательно. Местным буддистам им в ножки кланяться нужно, беречь и поддерживать:-)

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Вантус

> Не знаю, в каких НИИ вы работаете, но при всех проблемах РАН именно там работают ведущие специалисты по тибетскому, монгольскому, санскриту и прочим языкам и буддологии и публикуют неплохие работы. Это Андросов, Жуковская, Базаров, Крапивина, Зорин, Ванчикова, Гарри, Островская, Цыремпилов, Успенский и многие другие. Поэтому Ваше обвинение безосновательно. Местным буддистам им в ножки кланяться нужно, беречь и поддерживать:-)


О да........ Ведущие где? Вы хотите сказать, что перечисленные вами чуваки - ведущие специалисты в мире? Отчего-то я не видел ссылок на них в зарубежных журналах. А так я и себя могу называть ведущим - никто в окрестностях на мою тему не печатается, я ведущий среди удобрений.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пишите письмо Берзину. Откуда такая уверенность, что он будет с Вами козырять своими степенямии вообще, настолько предвзятое мнение о нем?
> 
> Я не переживаю, только предполагаю, что Вам самому еще надо очень и очень много учиться. И перечитай Вы здесь свои посты лет через 10, Вы в этом убедитесь.
> 
> 
> 
> Мы теперь будем во всем спрашивать Вас - довольны ли Вы или недовольны И в соответствии с этим, принимать наши собственные решения


Да, Вы правы, многому мне надо учиться, как и Вам, впрочем. Я надеюсь с каждым годом повышать качество моих знаний и качество исследовательской работы. 
Лично я считаю недопустимым публикацию даже блоговых заметок, не говоря уже о научных исследованиях, без указания источников. Посмотрите, например, заметку в моем блоге о движении "969" в Мьянме http://khong-ai.livejournal.com/5336.html, там я ссылаюсь на 18 источников, бирманским, к сожалению, не владею, поэтому ссылаюсь на англоязычные и русскоязычные источники. 
Того же я жду и от тех исследователей, с чьими трудами я знакомлюсь. Иначе это получается не наука, а поверхностная журналистика.

----------

Alex (07.01.2014), Дондог (31.07.2016), Паня (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, хотела еще добавить, что во всех структурах существуют свои подводне течения, негласные правила и прочие сложности, и ни для кого не секрет, что ученый может подвергаться некоторому нажиму со стороны работодателей и разных структур, и не всегда может свободно делать то, что сам считает нужным. Это надо учитывать. И не судить человека так, как если бы он был полностью самостоятельным. 

И вообще, собственную оценку фактов можно придержать при себе, не навешивая ярлыков. 

Но, думаю, простые достоверные факты, подтвержденные полностью, никто отрицать не будет. Так что надо просто написать и посмотреть, каков будет ответ.А дальше уже судить.

----------


## лесник

> О да........ Ведущие где? Вы хотите сказать, что перечисленные вами чуваки - ведущие специалисты в мире? Отчего-то я не видел ссылок на них в зарубежных журналах. А так я и себя могу называть ведущим - никто в окрестностях на мою тему не печатается, я ведущий среди удобрений.


Как минимум, ведущие в России. Но почти все из них известны и уважаемы в мире тибетологии и буддологии, публикуются на разных языках. И совершенно точно оскорбительно называть их бездельниками, потому что люди работают (хотя за такую зарплату могли бы и бездельничать).

----------


## Ондрий

> О да........ Ведущие где? Вы хотите сказать, что перечисленные вами чуваки - ведущие специалисты в мире? Отчего-то я не видел ссылок на них в зарубежных журналах. А так я и себя могу называть ведущим - никто в окрестностях на мою тему не печатается, я ведущий среди удобрений.


Не обращая внимания, это неумный религиозный троллинг.. Даже если бы все были мировые светилы - им из финансирования нужно только бумагу и даже без ластиков), в отличие от других областей науки. На них (гуманитариев) реформа РАН никак не повлияет, максимум попросят кого из деканов/ректоров на пенсию ибо заелись и надо покормить новых.

----------

Вантус (07.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

> Обвинения надо подкреплять. Фактически.


Да ну! Вот и начните с инфузорий.



> Да, объясните в чем умысел. Я по наивности не понимаю.


Я уже писал Выше про его ангажированность в силу статуса (про недобросовестность я не писал). 
Контекст вопроса понятен поэтому воздержусь.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, Вы правы, многому мне надо учиться, как и Вам, впрочем. Я надеюсь с каждым годом повышать качество моих знаний и качество исследовательской работы. 
> Лично я считаю недопустимым публикацию даже блоговых заметок, не говоря уже о научных исследованиях, без указания источников. Посмотрите, например, заметку в моем блоге о движении "969" в Мьянме http://khong-ai.livejournal.com/5336.html, там я ссылаюсь на 18 источников, бирманским, к сожалению, не владею, поэтому ссылаюсь на англоязычные и русскоязычные источники. 
> Того же я жду и от тех исследователей, с чьими трудами я знакомлюсь. Иначе это получается не наука, а поверхностная журналистика.


А Вы все работы Берзина на английском языке посмотрели? Откуда у Вас уверенность, что он не оставляет ссылок на источники?

Вы не увиливайте, напишите Берзину письмо, иначе Вам самому можно предъявить претензии в неисследовании доступной информации. Будете писать или нет?

Также источники бывают разными, возможно, многие вопрося Берзин исследует напрямую, а не по источникам, написанным другими. :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Алгоритм формально визначається як деяка обчислювальна машина, як правило - машина Тьюринга. Тобто алгоритм - суть клас обчислювальних машин, що реалізують його.


И тут Вы указываете на мозг и говорите: вот-де алгоритм телеги в форме биомашины. А альтернативной машины нет.




> Всякий. Ведь бит - это характеритика, описывающая вероятность появления того или иного символа в тексте. А уж как считать эти вероятности - 8-ками или еще как - дело десятое.


Числа реальны, характеристики реальны, вероятности реальны...




> Единицы измерения сами по себе, очевидно, лишь имена,


Ну они же в нейронах или на бумаге, то есть реальны, а не просто имена. То же самое, что с алгоритмом телеги.




> однако, измеренное ими вещество (1 кг меди) - вполне реально и количество такого вещества также реально.


Употребляете слово "реально" в разных смыслах.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Не знаю, в каких НИИ вы работаете, но при всех проблемах РАН именно там работают ведущие специалисты по тибетскому, монгольскому, санскриту и прочим языкам и буддологии и публикуют неплохие работы. Это Андросов, Жуковская, Базаров, Крапивина, Зорин, Ванчикова, Гарри, Островская, Цыремпилов, Успенский и многие другие. Поэтому Ваше обвинение безосновательно. Местным буддистам им в ножки кланяться нужно, беречь и поддерживать:-)


Вы имеете в виду Игоря Гарри или Ирину Регбиевну Гарри (Пурбуеву)? С Игорем Гарри я не во всем согласен, о чем ему в свое время и сказал. С Ириной Регбиевной не общался, но с ее работами по вопросам китайско-тибетского взаимодействия знаком, ничего плохого сказать о ней не могу. 
У Николая Цыремпилова  замечал некоторые "ляпы", например, в этой статье количество ошибок и неточностей зашкаливает: http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/geography-514/.  Хотя, стоит отметить, что, в отличие от Алекса Берзина, Цыремпилов хотя бы верно указал, что махаянистов в СРВ больше, чем тхеравадинов. 
Из отечественных буддологов мне больше импонирует Андрей Всеволодович Парибок, очень честный исследователь, хороший переводчик и практик.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А Вы все работы Берзина на английском языке посмотрели? Откуда у Вас уверенность, что он не оставляет ссылок на источники?
> 
> Вы не увиливайте, напишите Берзину письмо, иначе Вам самому можно предъявить претензии в неисследовании доступной информации. Будете писать или нет?
> 
> Также источники бывают разными, возможно, многие вопрося Берзин исследует напрямую, а не по источникам, написанным другими.


Мне хватило посмотреть те работы Берзина, которые представляли для меня интерес. Например, в обзоре буддизма по странам Берзин ссылок, подтверждающих его слова, не привел, что выглядит также тенденциозно, как очередная журналистская утка навроде "расстрелов из минометов в КНДР", таким образом, если рассматривать упомянутый "Обзор...", то Берзин выступает там не как ученый, а, скорее, как ангажированный журналист. 
Если Вам так хочется, чтобы я пообщался с Берзиным, напишите ему письмо сами о моей критике, а потом пусть он, если сочтет нужным, напишет мне. Мой е-майл: shutao85@mail.ru
Идея с письмом- Ваша, а не моя, Вам и нести ответственность за ее реализацию. Я могу написать на хорошем вьетнамском письмо в Буддийскую Сангху Вьетнама, где укажу на то, как отдельные западные и отечественные буддологи искажают действительное положение со свободой вероисповедания в СРВ.

Думаю, там это оценят, т.к. об использовании "свободы вероисповедания" в деструктивных целях вьетнамские авторы говорят довольно часто, например, вот что пишет профессор Нго Хыу Тхао :



> "...враждебные силы пытаются использовать религиозный и этнические вопросы.
> http://btgcp.gov.vn/Plus.aspx/vi/New..._tri_o_nuoc_ta

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если Вам так хочется, чтобы я пообщался с Берзиным, напишите ему письмо сами о моей критике, а потом пусть он, если сочтет нужным, напишет мне. Мой е-майл: shutao85@mail.ru


Вы его обозвали "недобросовестным" и открыли эту тему, говоря за его спиной. Вам и таскать каштаны из огня, я не буду действовать Вашими методами и сплетничать от Вашего имени. Вам самому стыдно обратиться? А называть недобросовестным и писать о нем гадости на форумах не стыдно?




> Идея с письмом- Ваша, а не моя, Вам и нести ответственность за ее реализацию. Я могу написать на хорошем вьетнамском письмо в Буддийскую Сангху Вьетнама, где укажу на то, как отдельные западные и отечественные буддологи искажают действительное положение со свободой вероисповедания в СРВ.


Это опять-таки нечестный прием - говорить про человека за его спиной, не услышав его лично. Вы же не буддийскую сангху Вьетнама критикуете, так что данное письмо не по адресу. И сразу видно, что Вы просто боитесь лично Берзину написать.




> Думаю, там это оценят, т.к. об использовании "свободы вероисповедания" в деструктивных целях вьетнамские авторы говорят довольно часто, например, вот что пишет профессор Нго Хыу Тхао


А Вы узнайте, какие личные отношения есть между Нго Хыу Тхао и у Алексндра Берзина.

И совершенно забавно, что Вы приводите ссылка нам тут на вьетнамском языке, которые мы прочитать не можем, это вообще неофитское действие.

----------

Фил (07.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вы его обозвали "недобросовестным" и открыли эту тему, говоря за его спиной. Вам и таскать каштаны из огня, я не буду действовать Вашими методами и сплетничать от Вашего имени. Вам самому стыдно обратиться? А называть недобросовестным и писать о нем гадости на форумах не стыдно?
> 
> 
> 
> Это опять-таки нечестный прием - говорить про человека за его спиной, не услышав его лично. Вы же не буддийскую сангху Вьетнама критикуете, так что данное письмо не по адресу. И сразу видно, что Вы просто боитесь лично Берзину написать.
> 
> 
> 
> А Вы узнайте, какие личные отношения есть между Нго Хыу Тхао и у Алексндра Берзина.
> ...


1. Поинтересуйтесь, кто является топикстартером, т.е. кто открыл эту тему.

2. Я критикую Берзина, как и любого другого человека, публично размещающего свои материалы по той теме, о которой я имею некоторое представление. 

3. Вы можете спросить, зачем я это делаю? Не вдаваясь в сложности геополитической борьбы в АТР, скажу, что мной движет стремление, чтобы русскоязычные пользователи Интерната имели верное представление о ситуации со свободой вероисповедание в дружественной СРВ. Естественно, что информирование будет сопровождаться критикой необъективных "исследований" по данной теме, критикой тех, кто распространяет недостоверную информацию. 
К сожалению, на английском и русском языке мало информации о действительном положении вещей в СРВ, кроме русской службы радио "Голос Вьетнама", с которой я сотрудничаю. Поэтому я взял на себя дополнительную обязанность по информированию русскоязычной аудитории о законодательстве и политике СРВ на безвозмездной основе. Кстати, когда "Russia Today" разместила ложную информацию о свободе Интернета в СРВ, я это прокомментировал со ссылкой на вьетнамский НПА - http://russian.rt.com/article/14826

С буддийской т.з., насколько я понимаю, распространение клеветы о народе или правительстве страны является неблагим деянием речи, из-за тиражирования клеветнических измышлений ряд пользователей Интернета может начать плохо относиться к руководству одной из наиболее дружественных к России стран ЮВА, считая членов КПВ "врагами буддизма". 

4. Когда я пытался проинформировать об этом искажений посетителей модерируемого Вами сообщества в одной из социальных сетей, мое сообщение удалили, а мне пригрозили баном. Что, конечно, не красит администрацию упомянутого сообщества, ибо отрицание истины, имхо, многажды хуже, нежели отказ от критики ошибочных воззрений. 

5. Ссылку я привел не ради хвастовства своими познаниями в иностранных языках, а по той причине, что, цитируя кого-либо, я всегда указываю источник информации, это вопрос элементарной порядочности. На русском или английском статьи упомянутого профессора, скорее всего, нет, посему я и процитировал тот источник, к которому обращался.

6. Во время ближайшей стажировки в СРВ постараюсь связаться с профессором Нго Тхыу Хао и расспросить его  о том, знаком ли он с американскими буддологами, размещающими дезинформацию о взаимоотношениях Буддийской Сангхи Вьетнама и руководства СРВ.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.01.2014), Shus (07.01.2014), Tong Po (07.01.2014), Вантус (07.01.2014), Паня (08.01.2014), Сергей Ч (07.01.2014), Читтадхаммо (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я поинтересовалась кто топикстаретр, но Вашу точку зрения на Берзина, ЕСДЛ и прочих хорошо знаю

Никто не отказывается от обоснованной критики, но поддерживать точку зрения, что он недобросовестный, вряд ли при этом нужно.

Перечитала ваши посты.

Вы должны перевести источник с вьетнамского языка, чтобы мы могли понять, что вы именно цитируете. И, наверное, было бы гораздо лучше для начала поговорить с Нго Тхыу Хао. И спросить у него совета. Полагаю также, что дезинформация - это осознанный акт, со злым умыслом, Вы полагаете, что имеете право таким образом характеризовать Берзина? Тоесть, что НАМЕРЕННО исказил инфу для каких-то собственных или политических целей? Это очень серьезное обвинение, которое требует четкого фактического подтверждения.

А также, будьте добры, покажите статьи Берзина Нго Тхыу Хао в переводе на вьетнамский про Вьетнам, с указанием года. Во Вьетнаме много перемен могло произойти. И мнения некоторые имеют место для определенного периода.

Ждем отчета. Хотя Вам придется поверить на слово, а это ненаучно, так что дайте нам видео с квалифицированным переводчиком.

----------

Нико (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я поинтересовалась кто топикстаретр, но Вашу точку зрения на Берзина, ЕСДЛ и прочих хорошо знаю
> 
> Никто не отказывается от обоснованной критики, но поддерживать точку зрения, что он недобросовестный, вряд ли при этом нужно.
> 
> Перечитала ваши посты.
> 
> Вы должны перевести источник с вьетнамского языка, чтобы мы могли понять, что вы именно цитируете. И, наверное, было бы гораздо лучше для начала поговорить с Нго Тхыу Хао. И спросить у него совета. Полагаю также, что дезинформация - это осознанный акт, со злым умыслом, Вы полагаете, что имеете право таким образом характеризовать Берзина? Тоесть, что НАМЕРЕННО исказил инфу для каких-то собственных или политических целей? Это очень серьезное обвинение, которое требует четкого фактического подтверждения.
> 
> А также, будьте добры, покажите статьи Берзина Нго Тхыу Хао в переводе на вьетнамский про Вьетнам, с указанием года. Во Вьетнаме много перемен могло произойти. И мнения некоторые имеют место для определенного периода.
> ...


1. Значит, насчет топикстартера Вы заблуждались и ошибочно обвинили меня в открытии этой темы, признаете это?

2. Именно обоснованную критику на вверенном Вам ресурсе мне запретили, а теперь Вы хотите запретить мне ее на этом ресурсе, где модератором Вы не являетесь?

3. Мое личное отношение к различного рода писателям, переводчикам и религиозным деятелям не имеет  никакого отношения к тому, что Алекс Берзин :
              1. Либо разместил непроверенную информацию, что ставит под вопрос его добросовестность как ученого, т.к. ученый должен проверять информацию и указывать источники.
             2. Либо разместил заведомо ложную информацию, что ставит под вопрос его добросовестность как ученого, и как буддиста. 

4. Тиражирование не соответствующей действительности информации таким популярным автором, как Берзин, может ввести в заблуждение многих живых существ и, даже, побудить их испытывать негативные эмоции по отношению к тем, кого Берзин записал во "враги буддизма". 
Знать такое и при этом молчать- это либо трусость, либо непорядочность. 

5. У меня уже  есть научный руководитель, поэтому Ваши услуги, к сожалению, я вынужден отклонить.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.01.2014)

----------


## Shus

> Ждем отчета. Хотя Вам придется поверить на слово, а это ненаучно, так что дайте нам видео с квалифицированным переводчиком.


...отвечайте нам, а то, если Вы не отзоветесь, мы напишем в спортлото (с) :Big Grin:

----------


## лесник

> Вы имеете в виду Игоря Гарри или Ирину Регбиевну Гарри (Пурбуеву)? С Игорем Гарри я не во всем согласен, о чем ему в свое время и сказал. С Ириной Регбиевной не общался, но с ее работами по вопросам китайско-тибетского взаимодействия знаком, ничего плохого сказать о ней не могу. 
> У Николая Цыремпилова  замечал некоторые "ляпы", например, в этой статье количество ошибок и неточностей зашкаливает: http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/geography-514/.  Хотя, стоит отметить, что, в отличие от Алекса Берзина, Цыремпилов хотя бы верно указал, что махаянистов в СРВ больше, чем тхеравадинов. 
> Из отечественных буддологов мне больше импонирует Андрей Всеволодович Парибок, очень честный исследователь, хороший переводчик и практик.


Имею в виду Ирину. Что касается указанной Вами статьи Цыремпилова, то вообще странно ее видеть, если это не полный тезка, потому что Цыремпилов - тибетолог и занимается текстами на тибетском и историей буддизма в Бурятии /России, в этом он специалист. С чего вдруг он стал писать про буддизм во Вьетнаме - загадка:-) Но суть моего сообщения в том, что в РАН далеко не все бездельники, а в России есть хорошие ученые, поэтому обвинения Вантуса - голословны. А ошибок не бывает только у тех, кто ничего не делает.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (07.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Знать такое и при этом молчать- это либо трусость, либо непорядочность.


Да, конечно, надо пойти и разжечь немудрыми собственными действиями вражду. Доложив, что кто-то про кого-то что-то сказал. Поэтому хорошо, если будут с собой переводы Берзина на вьетнамский с точными цитатами искажений.




> У меня уже  есть научный руководитель, поэтому Ваши услуги, к сожалению, я вынужден отклонить.


Я Вам не предлагаю услуг, но поскольку Вы тут пишите публично на русскоговорящем рессурсе, который читаю и я, хотелось бы знать о чем говорится в приведенной Вами статье на вьетнамском языке, а также, уж если Вы собираетесь доносить Нго Тхыу Хао о недобросовестности Берзина, хотелось бы знать, что из этого вышло. А иначе зачем упоминать об этом тут?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да, конечно, надо пойти и разжечь немудрыми собственными действиями вражду. Доложив, что кто-то про кого-то что-то сказал. Поэтому хорошо, если будут с собой переводы Берзина на вьетнамский с точными цитатами искажений.
> 
> 
> 
> Я Вам не предлагаю услуг, но поскольку Вы тут пишите публично на русскоговорящем рессурсе, который читаю и я, хотелось бы знать о чем говорится в приведенной Вами статье на вьетнамском языке, а также, уж если Вы собираетесь доносить Нго Тхыу Хао о недобросовестности Берзина, хотелось бы знать, что из этого вышло. А иначе зачем упоминать об этом тут?


Вражду разжигают как раз различного рода фальсификации и вбросы а-ля ложные сведения Берзина о Партии и Правительстве Вьетнама, утки "Чосон Ильбо" о "запрете религии в КНДР" и "ежедневном расстреле из минометов миллионов диссидентов". 
Даже если человек по каким-то причинам настроен антикоммунистически, это не повод искажать информацию о социалистических государствах в угоду политическим трендам. 
Переводить такую клевету на вьетнамский язык у меня желания нет, к тому же, многие мои знакомые из КПВ чудесно знают английский, а некоторые владеют и русским, трудностей в понимании не возникнет.
Первоначальная моя цель была- предостеречь пользователей одной из соцсетей от чтения не соответствующей действительности информации от д-ра Берзина, однако мое намерение призвать пользователей проверять информацию, в т.ч. и от такого источника как Берзин, натолкнулось на Ваше непонимание. Именно из-за того, что Вы помешали мне информировать людей в том ресурсе, я написал об этом на БФ. Будь Вы настроены более демократично, я бы не выносил эту тему на БФ. Так что это не mea culpa, что пользователи БФ узнали о недостоверности берзиновской информации.

----------

Alex (07.01.2014), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.01.2014), Shus (07.01.2014), Аурум (07.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы все равно не доказали однозначно антикоммунистичность Берзина и его злой политический умысел, а также не доказали, что сами имеете совершенно адекватные сведенья о происходящем во Вьетнаме десятилетия назад. Мнения об этом могут быть совершенно разные. Достаточно погуглить.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вы все равно не доказали однозначно антикоммунистичность Берзина и его злой политический умысел, а также не доказали, что сами имеете совершенно адекватные сведенья о происходящем во Вьетнаме десятилетия назад. Мнения об этом могут быть совершенно разные. Достаточно погуглить.


Я приводил Вам цитату о взаимоотношении буддийской Сангхи и руководства СРВ из книги известного советского буддолога Корнева, цитировал письмо тов. Нгуен Ван Линя, датированное 1987 годом, взятое из вьетнамского источника. 
Если Вам неохота лично лететь в Ханой или Хошимин, можете послушать радио "Голос Вьетнама", начиная с 12-ой минуты http://vovworld.vn/ru-RU/%D0%A1%D0%B...%B3/157399.vov

Кстати, почему бы Вам не написать письмо в русскую редакцию радио "Голос Вьетнама", можно даже по электронной почте связаться с ними:



> Ответственные за содержание:
> Директор VOV5: Доан Тхи Чунг
> Заместитель директора: Нгуен Тхи Тхи Лан
> Заместитель директора: Ле Куок Хынг
> Заместитель директора: Фо Кам Хоа
> 
> КАНАЛ ИНОВЕЩАНИЯ
> Вьетнам, г. Ханой, ул. Бачиеу, д. 45
> Тел: 84-4-38.25.66.33
> ...


Сотрудники русской службы радио "Голос Вьетнама", насколько я могу судить из опыта общения с ними, прекрасно владеют русским языком, так что можете дать им ссылку на текст Берзина на русском или английском и попросить, чтобы сотрудники русской службы радио "Голос Вьетнама" либо сами сказали Вам насколько слова д-ра Берзина соответствуют истине, либо привлекли специалистов.
 Уж этническим Kinh (вьетам), проживающим в Ханое и работающим на радио, Вы будете доверять, раз сомневаетесь в моей компетентности и объективности?
Думаю, Вам, как журналисту, будет легче найти взаимопонимание с коллегами, чем со мной, юристом, занимающимся политическим анализом.

----------

Влад К (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Неохота никуда лететь. И участвовать в самсаре больше обычного. Я не доверяю сотрудникам вьетнамского радио, именно потому, что работала журналисткой и очень хорошо знаю, какова эта работа. А она одинакова везде, это я проверила. 

А также, чтобы разобраться в политике какой-то страны и ее подспудных течениях, надо там долго прожить и иметь соответствующие знакомства, не говоря уже о знании всех тонкостей языка и психологии местных жителей. Уж об этом я могу судить, сколько лет надо прожить заграницей для этого.

Это не аргументы, а Вы слишком молоды еще и слишком мало пожили лично во Вьетнаме, чтобы с пеной у рта отстаивать тамошние источники. Не говоря уже об опыте юриста. Вы как давно юристом-то стали? Год назад? Два? И на какой должности работаете?




> Я приводил Вам цитату о взаимоотношении буддийской Сангхи и руководства СРВ из книги известного советского буддолога Корнева, цитировал письмо тов. Нгуен Ван Линя, датированное 1987 годом, взятое из вьетнамского источника.


А поновее ничего у Вас нету? Советским буддологам я тоже не очень доверяю - за редким исключением и коммунистическим отношениямне доверяю, учитывая, что данный режим накладывал определенные жесткие рамки на научные труды. И что-то маловато у Вас аргументов для обвинений Берзина. Его знания и умения никто не может отрицать, а также то, что он живой существо, не будда и может ошибаться.

Все Ваши аргументы на мой взгляд высосаны из пальца и меня не убеждают. И Ваше глубокое знакомство с вьетнамским буддизмом пока меня не убеждает. Наверно, надо бы побольше Дхармой по сути заниматься. Оставив политику политикам.

----------

Нико (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Неохота никуда лететь. И участвовать в самсаре больше обычного. Я не доверяю сотрудникам вьетнамского радио, именно потому, что работала журналисткой и очень хорошо знаю, какова эта работа. А она одинакова везде, это я проверила.
> 
> А также, чтобы разобраться в политике какой-то страны и ее подспудных течениях, надо там долго прожить и иметь соответствующие знакомства, не говоря уже о знании всех тонкостей языка и психологии местных жителей. Уж об этом я могу судить, сколько лет надо прожить заграницей для этого.
> 
> Это не аргументы, а Вы слишком молоды еще и слишком мало пожили лично во Вьетнаме, чтобы с пеной у рта отстаивать тамошние источники. Не говоря уже об опыте юриста. Вы как давно юристом-то стали? Год назад? Два? И на какой должности работаете?
> 
> 
> 
> А поновее ничего у Вас нету? Советским буддологам я тоже не очень доверяю - за редким исключением и коммунистическим отношениямне доверяю, учитывая, что данный режим накладывал определенные жесткие рамки на научные труды. И что-то маловато у Вас аргументов для обвинений Берзина. Его знания и умения никто не может отрицать, а также то, что он живой существо, не будда и может ошибаться.
> ...


1. Подробности моей карьеры к теме обсуждения не относятся.
2. Не судите всех журналистов по себе. Если лично Вы, работая журналистом, вели себя так, что окружающие имели повод Вам не доверять, то это не значит, что абсолютно все журналисты нечестны, двуличны, лживы и не стоят доверия. Среди моих знакомых, работающих журналистами в разных СМИ, много достойных и порядочных людей.  
3. Ваше негативное отношение к социализму, коммунизму и СССР также является оффтопом. 
4. Интересно, почему "знания и умения Берзина никто не может отрицать", тогда как Вы фактически только что поставили под вопрос знания и умения буддолога Корнева, не будучи знакомой с ним лично и не читая его работ? Двойные стандарты, однако. 
5. Аргументы я приводил многажды, по первому аргументу приводил и англоязычные источники (Меморандум ЦРУ 1966 года) и русскоязычные, например, статью современного (не советского!) буддолога Николая Цыремпилова. По второму аргументу я приводил, кроме ссылки на работу Корнева, фотоматериалы, а также перевод документов КПВ. 

6. "Наверно, надо бы побольше Дхармой по сути заниматься. Оставив политику политикам."

Это пожелание Вы адресуете мне или тем, кто увлечен борьбой за отделение ТАР от КНР?

----------

Tong Po (09.01.2014), Эделизи (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 1. Подробности моей карьеры к теме обсуждения не относятся.


Ясно. Молодой начинающий специалист. Но очень пытается придать себе весомости.




> 2. Не судите всех журналистов по себе. Если лично Вы, работая журналистом, вели себя так, что окружающие имели повод Вам не доверять, то это не значит, что абсолютно все журналисты нечестны, двуличны, лживы и т.д.


Да,т я ушла вообще из этой профессии, потому что именно встала перед выбором, делать то, что от меня требует начальство или не лгать, не пользоваться страданиями других для поднятия тиража и проч. Большиство журналистов делает то, что им велят, преступая нравственные принципы, такая уж профессия. Вторая древняя, как говорится. А что касается вьетнамских журналистов, то не смешите меня. У них славные прошлые коммунистические традиции. Не сомневаюсь. Но у вас этого опыта нет.



> 3. Ваше негативное отношение к социализму, коммунизму и СССР также является оффтопом.


А Ваше позитивное отношение к социализму, коммунизму и СССР тоже является оффтопом в буддийской группе.




> 4. Интересно, почему "знания и уменя Берзина никто не может отрицать", тогда как Вы фактически только что отрицали знания и умения буддолога Корнева, не будучи знакомой с ним лично и не читая его работ? Двойные стандарты, однако.


А я заранее предполагаю, что они обы два ЖС, которые работают на работодателей и подневольны. Я вообще буддологов не очень читаю, кроме Торчинова и Розенберга, я и Берзина читаю очень выборочно, и многое у него не принимаю. Но при этом не навешиваю на него ярлыков. Он имеет право на свое восприятие также, как и все тут.   




> 5. Аргументы я приводил многажды, по первому аргументу приводил и англоязычные источники (Меморандум ЦРУ 1966 года) и русскоязычные, например, статью современного (не советского!) буддолога Николая Цыремпилова. По второму аргументу я приводил, кроме ссылки на работу Корнева, фотоматериалы, а также перевод документов КПВ.


Очень старые источники. Из лет, полных коммунистической пропаганды и антипропаганды. Давайте что-то поновей от ЦРУ.



> 6. "Наверно, надо бы побольше Дхармой по сути заниматься. Оставив политику политикам."
> 
> Это пожелание Вы адресуете мне или тем, кто увлечен борьбой за отделение ТАР от КНР?


Вам лично. Так и драгоценная Ваша жизнь пройдет, а Вы все будете выяснять, что сказали неверного про буддистов Вьетнама. Лучше займитесь тем, что Вам на самом деле доступно и чем Вы можете управлять по собственному желанию - тоесть, накапливанию благого в собственном уме.

----------

Ассаджи (09.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ясно. Молодой начинающий специалист. Но очень пытается придать себе весомости.
> 
> 
> 
> Да,т я ушла вообще из этой профессии, потому что именно встала перед выбором, делать то, что от меня требует начальство или не лгать, не пользоваться страданиями других для поднятия тиража и проч. Большиство журналистов делает то, что им велят, преступая нравственные принципы, такая уж профессия. Вторая древняя, как говорится. А что касается вьетнамских журналистов, то не смешите меня. У них славные прошлые коммунистические традиции. Не сомневаюсь. Но у вас этого опыта нет.
> 
> 
> А Ваше позитивное отношение к социализму, коммунизму и СССР тоже является оффтопом в буддийской группе.
> 
> ...


Для разнообразия приемов литературной полемики, рекомендую Вам перечитать трактат Карела Чапека http://lib.ru/SOCFANT/CHAPEK/gazeta.txt ,ибо использование Вами ограниченного набора попыток поставить оппонента в позицию Ребенка уже порядком поднадоело. 

Те, кому это надо, могут оценить и оценивают мою весомость как специалиста, в т.ч. и как специалиста в сфере юриспруденции и политического анализа,  я же не оцениваю на расстоянии Ваши кулинарные способности и качество Вашей буддийской практики. 

Ученый должен излагать правдивую информацию, опираясь на достоверные источники, "вынося за скобки" личные антипатии, а то у Берзина, если почитать дальше, и "японский буддизм -фальшивый и несерьезный", и "в китайских монастырях учат плохо" зато одна и та же фраза о том, что "после падения коммунизма в 1990 году буддизм расцвел" кочует из раздела в раздел :Smilie: 

Вы всерьез полагаете, что в Меморандуме ЦРУ за 1966 год содержится "коммунистическая пропаганда" насчет того, что вьетнамские буддисты- по преимуществу махянцы. а не тхеравадины?  :EEK!: 

Благодарю за совет по поводу практики, но, на практику у меня всегда достаточно времени. От себя пожелал бы Вам не отказываться    от Прибежища, не причинять вреда живым существам, не почитать мирских богов и не входить в согласие с тиртхиками.

----------

Tong Po (09.01.2014), Аурум (08.01.2014), Иляна (10.01.2014), Эделизи (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Не, Вы не ребенок. Вы очень взрослый....мальчик :Smilie:  Всех благ.

----------


## Dmitridorje

Чрезмерно толсто...

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Дал ссылку на работу Берзина школьной учительнице из г. Хошимин, СРВ. Специально спросил ее на английском. Ее ответ такой:



> I'm reading the writing of Berzin
> uhmmmmm, he lied without embarrassment


Сообщения переслал Марине в личку ВКонтакте. 
Учитывая количество моих товарищей в разных городах СРВ могу сделать вполне репрезентативный опрос среди представителей разных слоев населения: учителей, врачей, туроператоров, бизнесменов, сотрудников вьетнамских авиакомпаний, работников правоохранительных органов, студентов и т.д. насчет того, как они оценивают творчество Берзина.

----------

Miruka Ze (08.01.2014), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.01.2014), Shus (08.01.2014), Tong Po (09.01.2014), Vladiimir (08.01.2014), Аурум (08.01.2014), Вантус (09.01.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.01.2014), Иляна (10.01.2014), Нико (09.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2014), Эделизи (08.01.2014)

----------


## лесник

> Учитывая количество моих товарищей в разных городах СРВ могу сделать вполне репрезентативный опрос среди представителей разных слоев населения: учителей, врачей, туроператоров, бизнесменов, сотрудников вьетнамских авиакомпаний, работников правоохранительных органов, студентов и т.д. насчет того, как они оценивают творчество Берзина.


Не совсем ясно, в чем именно будет репрезентативность такого опроса. Возьмите стать о православии в СССР и разошлите своим друзьям, к примеру. Можно получить интересные ответы, но не факт, что они будут иметь какое-то действительное адекватное отношение к православию в СССР, а оценить творчество ученого без специальной подготовки также проблематично. Кроме того, нельзя забывать, что вьетнамцы вряд ли будут высказывать свое истинное мнение, т.к. там все под контролем КПВ.

----------

sergey (08.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (09.01.2014), Фил (08.01.2014), Чагна Дордже (08.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Не совсем ясно, в чем именно будет репрезентативность такого опроса. Возьмите стать о православии в СССР и разошлите своим друзьям, к примеру. Можно получить интересные ответы, но не факт, что они будут иметь какое-то действительное адекватное отношение к православию в СССР, а оценить творчество ученого без специальной подготовки также проблематично. Кроме того, нельзя забывать, что вьетнамцы вряд ли будут высказывать свое истинное мнение, т.к. там все под контролем КПВ.


ну, раз доверия к официальным документам и работам историков у Марины нет, возможно мнение людей разных возрастов, проживающих в СРВ ее убедит. Один из потенциальных респондентов- мой товарищ, закончивший в 80-ые советский ВУЗ, почетный гражданин Хошимина, миллионер, меценат, член КПВ. Он рассказывал, что члены Политбюро КПВ ходили и ходят в буддийские храмы. Также я размещал в соседней ветке информацию об одном из ближайших соратников Хо Ши Мина, генерале Во Нгуен Зяпе, который будучи министром обороны СРВ советовался с буддийским духовенством по вопросам внутренней безопасности, также я писал о том, что Во Нгуен Зяп практиковал буддизм и получал наставления от Тхить Ньят Ханя. что освещалось вьетнамской прессой. С какого бодуна Берзину или любому другому "исследователю" может присниться, что "власти считают буддизм врагом государства", если члены Политбюро и лично Министр Обороны являются буддистами, и уже не говорю о самом Хо Ши Мине публично молившемся в буддийской пагоде (фото тоже здесь размещал) ? Неужели буддисты- члены Политбюро и лично министр обороны, генерал Во Нгуен Зяп сами себя считали "врагами государства", т.к. являлись буддистами?  :Mad: 


Говоря об отношении к тибетскому буддизму в СРВ, вопреки доводам канадских журналистов. утверждающим. что власти опасаются тибетского буддизма из-за опасений насолить Китаю. я предлагал фото книг Далай Ламы, изданных в Хошимине и продающихся в книжном магазине, могу разместить интервью Тулку Другпа Ринпоче из Друкпа Кагью вьетнамскому государственному телеканалу во время одного из его визитов в СРВ. 

Насчет свободы слова в СРВ все довольно либерально. На Фэйсбуке многие сторонники партии "Вьет Тан" и члены т.н. "патриотичной молодежи", члены бывшего блока 8406 и т.д. открыто высказывают негативные суждения о Партии и Правительстве.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.01.2014), Tong Po (09.01.2014), Аурум (08.01.2014), Иляна (10.01.2014), лесник (09.01.2014), Паня (09.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

Тут недавно вроде как Гарчен Ринпоче учения во Вьетнаме давал ...
http://www.chuahoangphap.com.vn/news.php?auto=1&id=2064

----------

Tong Po (09.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (09.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> ну, раз доверия к официальным документам и работам историков у Марины нет, возможно мнение людей разных возрастов, проживающих в СРВ ее убедит. Один из потенциальных респондентов- мой товарищ, закончивший в 80-ые советский ВУЗ, почетный гражданин Хошимина, миллионер, меценат, член КПВ. Он рассказывал, что члены Политбюро КПВ ходили и ходят в буддийские храмы. Также я размещал в соседней ветке информацию об одном из ближайших соратников Хо Ши Мина, генерале Во Нгуен Зяпе, который будучи министром обороны СРВ советовался с буддийским духовенством по вопросам внутренней безопасности, также я писал о том, что Во Нгуен Зяп практиковал буддизм и получал наставления от Тхить Ньят Ханя. что освещалось вьетнамской прессой. С какого бодуна Берзину или любому другому "исследователю" может присниться, что "власти считают буддизм врагом государства", если члены Политбюро и лично Министр Обороны являются буддистами, и уже не говорю о самом Хо Ши Мине публично молившемся в буддийской пагоде (фото тоже здесь размещал) ? Неужели буддисты- члены Политбюро и лично министр обороны, генерал Во Нгуен Зяп сами себя считали "врагами государства", т.к. являлись буддистами? 
> 
> 
> Говоря об отношении к тибетскому буддизму в СРВ, вопреки доводам канадских журналистов. утверждающим. что власти опасаются тибетского буддизма из-за опасений насолить Китаю. я предлагал фото книг Далай Ламы, изданных в Хошимине и продающихся в книжном магазине, могу разместить интервью Тулку Другпа Ринпоче из Друкпа Кагью вьетнамскому государственному телеканалу во время одного из его визитов в СРВ. 
> 
> Насчет свободы слова в СРВ все довольно либерально. На Фэйсбуке многие сторонники партии "Вьет Тан" и члены т.н. "патриотичной молодежи", члены бывшего блока 8406 и т.д. открыто высказывают негативные суждения о Партии и Правительстве.


Тут надо иметь ввиду, что во Вьетнаме есть официальная будд. сангха  типа РПЦ в РФ-ии, и есть неофициальные буддисты типа автокефальной в РБ,  именно их иногда прессуют. Ну и католиков всяких.  Хотя для последних это и полезно - христос страдал и им велел.

А так-то я отсканил книжку на англ. про буддизм во Вьетнаме. http://dharmalib.net/buddhism-in-vietnam/ 

Правда, с вьет. буквами ад ацкий, но по англ. читать можно.

Кстати, сидел как-то ждал самолет в Ханой в Шерем-во неск. лет назад. И вижу чел с тибет. четками, амулетами и наколками летит в Ханой тоже. Думал некий узкоглазый росс. хиппи-буддист. Оказался коренной вьетнамец.

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глеб, я не верю в буддизм с коммунистическими корнями, это никаким опросом не докажешь. Также я не верю в массовую практику Дхармы. с ней встречают по-настоящему очень немногие люди в любых странах - в силу благой кармы и заслуг.

Вы слишком увлеклись, и я не буду слушать ничьих чужих мнений, неизвестных мне людей, мне надо лично опросить людей, которые на мой взгляд имеют опыт, являются понимающими в данном вопросе и являются глубокими практиками Дхармы. Так что не трудитесь. Если хотите что-то послать мне в личку, посылайте здесь. Вконтакте у меня уже несколько месяцев закрыт.

Меня интересует, насколько сохранилась Дхарма во всей чистоте, и как ее практикуют конкретные буддисты. Более того, меня совершенно не интересуют политические течения и Берзин, как политик. Я пользуюсь Берзиным в его передаче непосредственно чистой Дхармы, каковую нахожу в его видеолекциях, комментариях на тексты, рассазах об учителях. Как буддолог он меня не интересует. Я вообще не доверяю слишком интерпретации исторических событий. И знаю, что у каждого из нас есть ум, омраченный неведеньем, который не дает нам увидеть правильно суть явлений. Тут любое мнение будет искаженным в той или иной степени.

Что касается опроса, можно сто человек опросить в России, насколько у нас развито православие, и насколько высокопоставленные особы, декларирующие себя православными, являются настоящими православными. Но это ненаучный подход. Опрос в данном случае не метод для непогрешимого исследования. Единственное, что Вы можете сделать - это пару десятков лет пожить во Вьетнаме и без предвзятого мнения открыто там посмотреть на происходящее, и понять скрытые течения.

Вы зря тратите мое и Ваше время. Я все равно не считаю Берзина недобросовестным - искажение информации на его совести и отразится на его кармеё То, что мне у него не видится правильным, не беру на вооружение. Я сама решаю, где он добросовестный, и я могу воспользоваться его трудами, а где - нет. Буддийская ситуация во Вьетнаме меня интересовала бы, если бы я сама туда собиралась ехать жить. Чего не планирую. Извините, мне уже не так много лет осталось, вероятно, чтобы исследовать все страны на предмет их культурных и религиозных особенностей. 

Я в какой-то степени начала понимать, что именно представляют собой местные католики или буддисты, и клерикальный подход государства, пожив больше двух десятков лет в Италии, когда проросла достаточно в местную почву.

Я подожду, пока Вы начнете лично жить во Вьетнаме и немного наберете Дхармический и житейский опыт, и потом Вас с удовольствием послешаю - ВАС, а не ссылки на прессу или мнение едва знакомых Вам людей. Вы еще там как следует не окунулись. Вы еще пока там просто турист.

----------

Карма Палджор (09.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вы слишком увлеклись, и я не буду слушать ничьих чужих мнений, неизвестных мне людей, мне надо лично опросить людей, которые на мой взгляд имеют опыт, являются понимающими в данном вопросе и являются глубокими практиками Дхармы. Так что не трудитесь. Если хотите что-то послать мне в личку, посылайте здесь. Вконтакте у меня уже несколько месяцев закрыт.
> .


Напишите Гъялвангу Друкпе, который часто дает Учения в СРВ и спросите Бханте Топпера, который был в СРВ в 2008.
Берзин, если верить Вам, "прожил пару десятков лет" в Лаосе, Вьетнаме, Камбодже, Монголии, обеих Кореях, Японии, не говоря уже о знании местных языков, но на это может и трех жизней не хватить. Допускаю, что Берзин является компетентным переводчиком и толкователем тибетских религиозных текстов, также допускаю, что он в курсе актуального состояния тибетского буддизма и является практиком тибетского буддизма с многолетним стажем. 

Но вот в его компетентности насчет знания религиозной ситуации  в разных странах мира, в которых он не бывал и даже не знает языка, я имею все основания сомневаться. Также я сомневаюсь в подлинности утверждений, не опирающихся на источники. 

Если бы Берзин писал сугубо об истории тибетского буддизма, то я бы его не критиковал, хотя, по истории тибетского буддизма я лучше почитал бы Будона Ринпоче, "Синюю летопись" или "Пагсам Джонсам" Еше Палджора, а также Е. Островскую-мл и И. Р. Гарри. 

Но когда ученый берется писать о том, о чем имеет весьма отдаленное представление, я не вижу ничего дурного в том, чтобы указать на этот недостаток данного ученого. Не знаю, почему администрация группы "Буддизм" Вконтакте восприняла такие замечания по поводу качества научных работ (не переводов религиозных текстов и не проповедей!) Берзина, как святотатство и покушение на основы.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.01.2014), Shus (09.01.2014), Tong Po (09.01.2014), Иляна (10.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что Берзин декларирует себя экспертом по буддизму Вьетнама? и претендует , как на истину в последней инстанции на свое мнение? Ну, проехал, ну, увиедел, ну высказал менеи. Его также Высказываете и Вы, и это ВАШ ЛИЧНЫЙ ВЗГЛЯД, прежде всего. Факты можно интерпретировать по-разному. 

К тому же он писал о положении во Вьетнаме, когда Вы еще ребенком были, и сверить тогдашнюю ситуацию не могли, а она могла сто раз измениться. Вы упрекаете Берзина в его застарелых мнениях? 

Я обычно смотрю на год написания статьи, когда человек выражал свое то или иное мнение. И что-то не нахожу свежайших статей Берзина про современный Вьетнам.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Тут надо иметь ввиду, что во Вьетнаме есть официальная будд. сангха  типа РПЦ в РФ-ии, и есть неофициальные буддисты типа автокефальной в РБ,  именно их иногда прессуют. Ну и католиков всяких.  Хотя для последних это и полезно - христос страдал и им велел.
> 
> А так-то я отсканил книжку на англ. про буддизм во Вьетнаме. http://dharmalib.net/buddhism-in-vietnam/ 
> 
> Правда, с вьет. буквами ад ацкий, но по англ. читать можно.
> 
> Кстати, сидел как-то ждал самолет в Ханой в Шерем-во неск. лет назад. И вижу чел с тибет. четками, амулетами и наколками летит в Ханой тоже. Думал некий узкоглазый росс. хиппи-буддист. Оказался коренной вьетнамец.


Благодарю, книга интересная. Когда будет со временем посвободнее, думаю, перевести пару текстов касаемо истории Тхеравады и Ваджраяны во Вьетнаме и кое-что из текстов Хоа Хао. 
Не напомните, присылал ли я на Ваш сайт ссылку на мою статью о белорусской буддологии?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А что Юерзин декларирует себя экспертом по буддизму Вьетнама? К тому же он писал о положении во Вьетнаме, когда Вы еще ребенком были, и сверить тогдашнюю ситуацию не могли, а она могла сто раз измениться. Вы упрекаете Берзина в его застарелых мнениях? 
> 
> Я обычно смотрю на год написания статьи, когда человек выражал свое то или иное мнение. И что-то не нахожу свежайших статей Берзина про современный Вьетнам.


Да, я не жил в СРВ в период с1975 года по 1996, да ведь и Берзин не жил там в то время, не так ли? Кстати, Берзин не жил и в средневековом Тибете и Индии, и, следуя Вашей логике, он не должен о них писать, раз лично не проживал в Наланде и не видел тибетских королей. Историки, повествуя о тех событиях, свидетелями которых они быть не могли, опираются на документы, свидетельства очевидцев и т.д. Чтобы писать о войне во Вьетнаме или о диспуте в Самье совершенно не обязательно лично там присутствовать, можно изучать оставшиеся исторические памятники. 

1. Раз ученый о чем-то пишет, значит, он должен иметь представления о том, о чем он пишет. Мне в школе плохо давалась химия, но я же не пишу статьи об органической химии. 

2. Допустим, что Берзин имеет в виду промежуток истории вьетнамского буддизма с момента Объединения страны 30 апреля 1975 и до 1996 года, но ведь я приводил в теме документы касающиеся как раз этого периода, из которых следует, что в период с установления социалистической власти на территории всего Вьетнама и вплоть до 1996 года буддизм получал поддержку от КПВ, поэтому никак нельзя сказать, что "правительство считает буддизм врагом государства". 
Свою точку зрения я могу подтвердить ссылкой на источники, как и подобает всякому, кто занимается историческими исследованиями, а вот откуда Берзин взял свою идею о "враждебности Правительства СРВ к буддизму" он не указывает, т.е. обвиняет Партию и Правительство голословно, хотя, как историк, должен был бы предоставить источники, подтверждающие такое утверждение. Источником, подтверждающим точку зрения Берзина, могла бы быть Резолюция одного из Съездов КПВ, где вьетнамским по белому было бы сказано, что "реакционная идеология буддизма является враждебной социалистическому государству" или что-то вроде того. Но, если мы обратимся к документам КПВ, то видим там как раз обратное- положительные высказывания о роли буддизма в борьбе за независимость страны и т.д. 

Допустим, если я напишу, что в Италии 30 лет назад массово ели собственных детей, то я должен буду предоставить доказательства этому обвинению: архивные документы, показания очевидцев и проч. Иначе, меня можно будет вполне справедливо обвинить в клевете на итальянский народ, в ангажированности, в непорядочности и недобросовестности, при этом совершенно не важно, если я до этого перевел с дюжины африканских языков множество текстов о религиях Африки, 40 лет занимаюсь йогой и подкармливаю бездомных животных. Улавливаете связь?

3. Историки, возможно, тем и отличаются от журналистов, что работают с документами, Берзин написал как журналист, причем журналист достаточно ангажированный, на подобие журналистов из "Чосон Ильбо" живописующих "северокорейский голодомор под аккомпанимент массовых расстрелов из минометов".

Кстати, против журналистов как социальной группы я ничего не имею, буквально сегодня утром давал интервью для местной газеты и встреча оставила после себя позитивные воспоминания.

----------

Иляна (10.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> Благодарю, книга интересная. Когда будет со временем посвободнее, думаю, перевести пару текстов касаемо истории Тхеравады и Ваджраяны во Вьетнаме и кое-что из текстов Хоа Хао. 
> Не напомните, присылал ли я на Ваш сайт ссылку на мою статью о белорусской буддологии?



Да. Надо опубликовать. И, может, надо как то встретиться, помянуть товарища Зяпа - вроде ж вы з Менску?

И про будд. во вьетнаме есть еще более толстая книга - тоже буду сканить. Но как увижу их буквы - так откладываю.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да. Надо опубликовать. И, может, надо как то встретиться, помянуть товарища Зяпа - вроде ж вы з Менску?
> 
> И про будд. во вьетнаме есть еще более толстая книга - тоже буду сканить. Но как увижу их буквы - так откладываю.


я живу не в Минске, но буду в Минске ориентировочно в конце января один день на востоковедческом форуме в БГУ и в начале февраля пару дней буду по делам в ИАЦ, т.е. оба раза буду в центре города, там поблизости можно было бы и встретиться, т.к. Минск я, увы, знаю слабо.

----------


## Юрич

> Да какой он буддолог... Он отстаивает интересы одного конкретного направления в буддизме. Ученый должен быть объективен, а он совсем не объективен. Примеры - отрицание исторических фактов разрушения мусульманами буддийских святынь в Индии, которые приняты всеми историками. Ну и много других. Приписывание Будде тантрических учений, другой пример.


А разве буддолог так уж должен быть индифферентен к какой-либо традиции? Например, в католицизме и православии хватает своих ученных с богословскими профессорскими степенями и вобщем-то они и спорятся но никто не обвиняет друг-друга в своей некомпетентности.

А изрекал ли Будда тантру? Ну, это вопрос той же веры как и аутентичность ПК. Какая собственно разница, записаны ли сутры спустя 400лет после паринирваны или 600 или 1000? Вобщем-то ПК, записанный в середине 1ст.до н.э. может вызвать те же сомнения в аутентичности что и тантра 5-7вв. н.э.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А разве буддолог так уж должен быть индифферентен к какой-либо традиции? Например, в католицизме и православии хватает своих ученных с богословскими профессорскими степенями и вобщем-то они и спорятся но никто не обвиняет друг-друга в своей некомпетентности.


Мне думается, что буддология, как наука, ближе к религиоведению, чем к теологии, т.е. для буддолога важен непредвзятый и объективный анализ относящегося к буддизму, а не попытка возвеличить одну традицию путем принижения других. В  обзоре Берзина такая черта присутствует, когда он пишет о "формализованном и ненастоящем" буддизме в Японии и Китае.

----------


## Юрич

> Мне думается, что буддология, как наука, ближе к религиоведению, чем к теологии, т.е. для буддолога важен непредвзятый и объективный анализ относящегося к буддизму, а не попытка возвеличить одну традицию путем принижения других. В  обзоре Берзина такая черта присутствует, когда он пишет о "формализованном и ненастоящем" буддизме в Японии и Китае.


Тогда получится, что для ученных определенного типа которые не только бы хотели отвлеченно изучать буддизм и т.д., но и глубоко чувствовали в своей жизни практическое применение изучаемых учений, а не только историческое, сравнительное и т.п. конструирование не нашлось бы места в науке. Потому как объективно изучать что-либо может совершенно не вовлеченный в это человек. Если он не просто интеллектуал, а еще и Homo religiosus то он волей не волей начнет отдавать предпочтение чему то одному. 
Ну а что касается ситуаций в Японии и Китае, возможно он несколько ангажирован и просто недолюбливает Дальний Восток, подобно тому как как буддологи 19в. скептически относились ко всему махаянскому, а тем паче ваджраянскому. 
Кстати, не вижу проблем Берзина называть не буддологом, а филологом или ориенталистом. Ученные степени у него есть.

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.01.2014), Фил (11.01.2014)

----------


## Юрич

> Джайны - точно такие же многобожники, как буддисты. Но они сохранились в Индии. Вывод: причина упадка буддизма не связана с военным фактором.


Мне кстати понравилось мнение культуролога Померанца http://webshus.ru/?p=4796

----------

Сергей Ч (12.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне думается, что буддология, как наука, ближе к религиоведению, чем к теологии, т.е. для буддолога важен непредвзятый и объективный анализ относящегося к буддизму, а не попытка возвеличить одну традицию путем принижения других. В  обзоре Берзина такая черта присутствует, когда он пишет о "формализованном и ненастоящем" буддизме в Японии и Китае.


Про Китай не знаю, но 20 лет назад некоторое время жила в Киото и там общалась с очень уважаемыми японскими священниками высокого ранга. Они утверждали то же самое, что и Берзин :Smilie: 

Имен не могу назвать, совершенно случайно была представлена на одном приеме. И слышала их мнение. (Мне переводил мой друг на английский) Это ненаучно, но тем не менее было :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Про Китай не знаю, но 20 лет назад некоторое время жила в Киото и там общалась с *очень уважаемыми японскими священниками высокого ранга*. Они утверждали то же самое, что и Берзин


Странная история. Священники "формализованного и ненастоящего" буддизма - очень уважаемы?)) Не вполне тогда ясно, за что, собственно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Странная история. Священники "формализованного и ненастоящего" буддизма - очень уважаемы?)) Не вполне тогда ясно, за что, собственно.


Насколько я поняла: они были как раз продвинутые и добросовестные, потому и уважаемые, и жаловались на общие тенденции. На вид они были нравственные и мудрые люди. Они говорили, что разные течения буддизма крайне обособлены и в них развивают что-то одно, слишком много придается значения ритуальности, и это не подкрепляется пониманием, сектанство, нет договоренности между школами. Некоторые школы сильно завязаны с госструктурами. 

Я тогда не была буддисткой и это 20 лет назад было.

Жила в Киото несколько месяцев, знакомые японцы про свои религиозные взгляды рассказывали. Молодежь не особенно к этому тяготела, пожилые люди большинство были озабочены походами в храмы и возжиганием курений и прочими ритуальными элементами. Но тогда интересовалась этим мало.

----------


## Shus

Почитал по ссылкам в этой теме о взглядах Берзина на современную историю буддизма (раньше было недосуг). 
Относился к нему, как писал раньше, равнодушно, но теперь сменил свое отношение на резко негативное.
Причина - в чудовищной лжи (по другому не назову):

Из раздела "Знакомство с буддизмом"> "Буддизм в современном мире":
_Мьянма (Бирма)
В Мьянме (Бирме) военный режим взял буддизм под строгий контроль, вверив его специальному министерству по делам религии. Безжалостному разрушению подверглись монастыри, где жили диссиденты, особенно интенсивно этот процесс происходил на севере страны. Сейчас правительство дает крупные дотации оставшимся в живых монахам, пытаясь добиться их поддержки и заглушить критику._

Опубликовано в 1996 году.

----------

Alex (14.01.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Насколько я поняла: они были как раз продвинутые и добросовестные, потому и уважаемые, и жаловались на общие тенденции. На вид они были нравственные и мудрые люди. Они говорили, что *разные течения буддизма крайне обособлены и в них развивают что-то одно, слишком много придается значения ритуальности, и это не подкрепляется пониманием, сектанство, нет договоренности между школами. Некоторые школы сильно завязаны с госструктурами.* 
> Я тогда не была буддисткой и это 20 лет назад было.
> Жила в Киото несколько месяцев, знакомые японцы про свои религиозные взгляды рассказывали. *Молодежь не особенно к этому тяготела, пожилые люди большинство были озабочены походами в храмы и возжиганием курений и прочими ритуальными элементами.* Но тогда интересовалась этим мало.


Мне кажется, такая картина и в других направлениях буддизма.
Да и в других религиях.))
А уж по слиянию с госструктурами тибетцы просто всех за пояс заткнули.))
Так что, чем так уж хуже обстоят дела в Японии - неясно.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.01.2014), Tong Po (14.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (14.01.2014), Паня (14.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2014), Юрич (15.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне кажется, такая картина и в других направлениях буддизма.
> Да и в других религиях.))
> А уж по слиянию с госструктурами тибетцы просто всех за пояс заткнули.))
> Так что, чем так уж хуже обстоят дела в Японии - неясно.


Да, картина похожая везде. 

Но сейчас я вспоминаю мое житье в Японии и людей, а я там жила не туристом,  я полагаю, что японцы - крайне специфическая нация, очень сильно отличающаяся от других стран мира. Это видно в менталитете, укладе и многом другом, если там изнутри пожить, и уверена, что они крайне сильно отличаются от тибетцеви вообще многих наций в мире, в которыъ можно найти свои черты, но и много общего и общечеловеческого.

 В Японии порой это принимает крайне жесткие формы, в силу менталитета. Японец во всем поступает совершенно отлично от западного человека, он совершенно иначе воспитывается и совершенно иначе мыслит. В силу социальной иерархии и прочего. Но это европейцу крайне сложно распознать. Хуже дела, потому что ум очень сильно стереотипирован с детства в смысле подчинению общему социальному укладу. Человек почти совершенно индивидуально не мыслит о мире. Он часто не мыслит и о своих духовных задачах. И вообще о том, что он сам хочет. Я, конечно, не говорю о всяких творческих людях. 

Эти месяцы были для меня сплошным взрывом мозга, от быта до общения с людьми. А национальный менталитет и культурные особенности очень влияют и на религиозные взгляды.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Да, картина похожая везде. 
> 
> Но сейчас я вспоминаю мое житье в Японии и людей, а я там жила не туристом,  я полагаю, что японцы - крайне специфическая нация, очень сильно отличающаяся от других стран мира. Это видно в менталитете, укладе и многом другом, если там изнутри пожить, и уверена, что они крайне сильно отличаются от тибетцеви вообще многих наций в мире, в которыъ можно найти свои черты, но и много общего и общечеловеческого.
> 
>  В Японии порой это принимает крайне жесткие формы, в силу менталитета. Японец во всем поступает совершенно отлично от западного человека, он совершенно иначе воспитывается и совершенно иначе мыслит. В силу социальной иерархии и прочего. Но это европейцу крайне сложно распознать. Хуже дела, потому что ум очень сильно стереотипирован с детства в смысле подчинению общему социальному укладу. Человек почти совершенно индивидуально не мыслит о мире. Он часто не мыслит и о своих духовных задачах. И вообще о том, что он сам хочет. Я, конечно, не говорю о всяких творческих людях. 
> 
> Эти месяцы были для меня сплошным взрывом мозга, от быта до общения с людьми. А национальный менталитет и культурные особенности очень влияют и на религиозные взгляды.


Вы полагаете, что Берзин ммел такой же опыт жизни в Японии, как и Вы?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы полагаете, что Берзин ммел такой же опыт жизни в Японии, как и Вы?


  Естесственно, что не такой, тут и сравнений быть не может. Хотя мне его мнение не кажется таким чудовищным, потому что в какой-то мере и сама столкнулась с японским менталитетом и религиозными людьми. Может, мой опыт был ценен тем, что у меня не было никаких мнений о Японии и никаких ожиданий, я просто глазела на все, что подворачивалось и пыталась проникнуть в суть.

Но то, что у него была возможность встречаться с японцами и говорить с ними на японском языке, и все узнать из первых рук, уверена.

Он с 18 лет начал учить китайский, через год добавил японский, затем через два года санскрит и дальше тибетский. Уж не знаю, сколько языков он вообще знает, но 5 точно знает прилично. В первой видеолекции о нгондро вот тут он о об этом говорит на пятой минуте, ну и вообще рассказывает свой собственный буддийский путь.

Полагаю, он эти языки учил с носителями языка и бывал  в странах изучаемых языков. В Гарварде иначе нельзя.

Кстати, его лекции по нгондро на мой взгляд очень полезные.

----------


## Юрич

> ,  я полагаю, что японцы - крайне специфическая нация, очень сильно отличающаяся от других стран мира. Это видно в менталитете, укладе и многом другом, если там изнутри пожить, и уверена, что они крайне сильно отличаются от тибетцеви вообще многих наций в мире, в которыъ можно найти свои черты, но и много общего и общечеловеческого.
> 
>  В Японии порой это принимает крайне жесткие формы, в силу менталитета. Японец во всем поступает совершенно отлично от западного человека, он совершенно иначе воспитывается и совершенно иначе мыслит. В силу социальной иерархии и прочего. Но это европейцу крайне сложно распознать. Хуже дела, потому что ум очень сильно стереотипирован с детства в смысле подчинению общему социальному укладу. Человек почти совершенно индивидуально не мыслит о мире. Он часто не мыслит и о своих духовных задачах. И вообще о том, что он сам хочет. Я, конечно, не говорю о всяких творческих людях. 
> 
> Эти месяцы были для меня сплошным взрывом мозга, от быта до общения с людьми. А национальный менталитет и культурные особенности очень влияют и на религиозные взгляды.


http://psylib.org.ua/books/inostra/txt20.htm

----------

